# Your November Acquisitions



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2020)

It's November, the month that holds the (evidently) Darkest Friday of the year. Apparently the developers all got wise our yearly spending habits though, because we've been having releases and deals flung all around our heads for the last few weeks and it seems to only be picking up from here.

Look, we all know where it's at. We need our fix, and this is the time to indulge (more than usual, maybe?). This is the month where we celebrate our capitalism and that's okay. We're all in this together, after all. I'm probably not the only person who had a budget set aside specifically for this month.

So I'm curious. What'd you get?

No cheating, what you plan on getting doesn't count until you actually went and got it!

My Final Score is:
Waverunner Audio - Alder Violin, Alder Cello, Roseship Vibes, Chanterelle Trumpet
Westwood Instruments - Bass Untamed
Karoryfer - Vengeful Viola
Embertone ISS
Embertone Popelka Bassoon
Embertone Herring Clarinet
Embertone Recorders
Embertone Jug Drums
Polkasound Pantastic Accordion
SoundIron Highschool Drum Corps

ISW Bravura Scoring Brass in a personal sale
8Dio Anthology Strings
+ 8Dio Symphonic Shadows
Spitfire - The Ton (A Harp, Mallets *and* Orchestral noise? Awesome.)

Glitchmachines Quadrant (& Eventide Quadravox)
Glitchmachines Polygon 2.0 (& D16 Drumazon)
Sonivox Big Bang Percussion (& Reason Lite Rack)


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 14, 2020)

... completely different than expected.

Arturia Collection Upgrade 5->7
Channel Robot Shapiro 2
Emergence Quantum
Melda Vocoder
Orb Synth
Roli Equator 2
Silence etc Freaktion, Maleventum
Sonivox Atsia, Harpsichord, Silk Road
Soundiron Waterharp
Tytel Vital


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 14, 2020)

I just refinanced my house at a super low rate... does that count since technically I sorta already owned it?


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 14, 2020)

Thus far:

Arturia Pigments
Heavyocity Novo and Forzo Essentials
Output bundle
Sonic Charge Microtonic
Spectrasonics Trillian
UVI Synth Anthology 3

Still got a few things on my list, so we'll see what sales await!


----------



## Vovique (Nov 14, 2020)

Audiomodern Opacity II
8Dio Studio Tenor Sax and Fire Trumpet ($45 for the two, incredible)

And as rightfully stated in the post above, we'll see what sales await!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 14, 2020)

So what are we counting here, just BF purchases or any purchases during November? Because technically, I bought AR1 and ARK 4 this month, but neither was BF sales.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So what are we counting here, just BF purchases or any purchases during November? Because technically, I bought AR1 and ARK 4 this month, but neither was BF sales.



Do you feel like it should count? I'm not the emperor.

If you spent your Black Friday budget on it I'm pretty sure it should count, anyway XD.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

Just got *8dio Century Strings Ostinatos 2  *at 55% discount. 

I had version 1 of the Ostiantos, which I like, version 2. should give me more patterns, and combinations to put together, and experiment with. 

Looking forward to upgrade my Century Strings & Sordino Strings to version 2.0 this Monday  

There are quite a few libraries I'm interested in that have not been released yet this month, so I will be adding more to this if they get released this month, or next month.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 14, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Do you feel like it should count? I'm not the emperor.


Probably not. They weren't listed as BF sales.

This is going to be an interesting Black Friday. The normal shoving match at Walmart to get the really crappy TV for $99 or barely usable for surfing the net computer for $300 probably won't happen. There will be withdrawal symptoms all over....


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 14, 2020)

Fallout Music: Anniversary Bundle
SampleTraxx: Vocal Shock
Waverunner: Alder Cello & Alder Violin
Spitfire: Originals Firewood Piano
Dream Audio: Indie Dobro
Bunker: Off-World Vol 1
Wide Blue Sounds: Elysium
Output: Analog Brass & Winds
Acustica: Camel
Audiority: Tube Modulator
Relab: Sonsig Rev-A

There are currently 4 additional libraries/plugins on my want list, that I'm likely to buy next week (just to space out my purchases and let my wallet breathe  ). Don't really have anything else on my BF radar, unless maybe Audio Imperia or Felt Instruments pop up with an unexpected surprise.


----------



## GMT (Nov 14, 2020)

I sat myself down and made a list of what I needed. I have enough traditional orchestral stuff and synths, and I play my own guitar, so I decided I needed nothing and there was nothing that was calling my name. I was almost disappointed. 

Then I heard the true legato lines from Clara in Ethera Gold 2.5. When I saw that another singer - Daniele - was included, plus a f-ton of sound design synth stuff, I hit buy. You know that feeling when you open a library and immediately feel inspired. You lose a few hours and then snap out of it and have a half finished piece. Yep. That feeling. 

This thing is massive and I haven't even scratched the surface yet, but I'm already in love.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 14, 2020)

I feel like I already must have forgotten something that I bought. I only remember buying glitchmachines cryogen to get the free neutron elements 3. Not sure I even bought anything else. Samples kind of lost their appeal to me for the time being. I'm not doing anything with them right now anyway. And I plan on getting the full cinematic studio series during the inevitable NI nks sale when CSW and CSPerc have been released too.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 14, 2020)

ReLab Sonsig

Nashville Scoring Strings

Sampletekk Emotional Piano Bundle

Maleventum

CineBrass Core


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 14, 2020)

Nothing! Couple free things, like from Pianobook, and that's about it


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 14, 2020)

I don’t wanna talk about it.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 14, 2020)

I didn't have as much of a budget as I would have liked, so decided to sell some underused Eurorack modules to help finance things, and so far this month I've got...

Cinebrass Core
Westwood Bass Untamed
Karanyi Budapest Abstract Marimba
Waverunner Audio '300'
Sonivox Silk Road Percussion (which I then had to hack to install on Catalina)

I was also kindly sent a licence for Oblivion Sound Lab's 'Hex Drum' as I helped beta test it and create presets. It's worth checking out though if you like those 80's synth drum sounds ala Simmons. (My sounds are in the 'ScarKord Sonar' kit)

And a couple of non VI purchases, namely the Cubase 11 upgrade and a Korg NTS-1 which is something I've been considering for a while now - sounds very nice.

Also purchased a licence for 'Touch Portal' which I've been testing as a custom touchscreen controller for Cubase. Actually works really well for my needs and much simpler to program than Lemur or TouchOSC.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh, and Ancient Bones by Cinesamples too - Just because it was cheap really


----------



## Everratic (Nov 14, 2020)

Bass untamed
Alt piano
OACE
Oscillation Strings

Writing lists of my libraries makes me realize I bought too many. I still didn't do my planned black Friday shopping...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2020)

Managed to score a good deal on Bravura Scoring Brass in a personal sale. I guess BF is a good time to get rid of unused licenses too. And snatch 'em up \o/.

Now all that's left is a pretty strings library. I wonder what else will be going on sale these next few days


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 19, 2020)

Polygon 2 from PB as it was on my wishlist and I wanted the free Drumazon and a MSI x570 Tomahawk motherboard, just need a decent 3900x and Ram deal so I can upgrade, would have bought a 5900x but zero stock anywhere until next year


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Ensolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 19, 2020)

Only purchases so far

Pigments for $69 - to get a different granular synth even though that's only part of it (in addition to Omni)
An M3, 3-tier desktop rack + 3 shelves for gear from KVgear (they have a 10% off sale going, too)
The v2 update upgrade to the Roland SE-02 editor/vst plugin
I received free updates for Cable Guys Shaperbox2 and Mastering the Mix Reference 2.

At some point I'll get

A bundle of reverb IRs from PastToFuture whenever that's available
Maybe SketchCasette II
Something else TBD
I admit I'm saving $ to get an Elektron Digitone in January, and maybe a Meris Polymoon delay, to finish filling out that desktop rack. So very light on the software side this year.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 19, 2020)

Hmm, too much:

Mixbus upgrade to 32C
Live Suite update to 11

Air Strike 2

Pigments
Loom II
Hybrid
Vital
VirtualCZ
Synthmaster One and 2.9 update from Player


Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion El. as Live Pack
Virharmonic choir bundle

Izotope Tonal Bundle upgrade

And free stuff ...


But I sold stuff too!


----------



## tebling (Nov 19, 2020)

*Purchased this month:*
Time Macro
AVA Prism
Infinite Woodwinds
Dominus Pro (upgrade)
CinePerc
Sonic Atoms Baltic Shimmers

*Considering:*
Afflatus
Seventh Heaven Pro (if on sale)

*S*ample *I*nvestment *N*ever *E*nds


----------



## Guffy (Nov 19, 2020)

Studio One


----------



## Traz (Nov 19, 2020)

I just picked up Caspian from Performance Samples. I love it!

I feel like I need to get Angry Brass now as well.


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 19, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Fallout Music: Anniversary Bundle
> SampleTraxx: Vocal Shock
> Waverunner: Alder Cello & Alder Violin
> Spitfire: Originals Firewood Piano
> ...



Wow, we have really similar tastes. A couple of those I wasn't aware of so thanks for the lead.


----------



## Gieve (Nov 20, 2020)

I need to stop purchasing libraries. Seriously, I have more than enough. But gee, that's a damn addiction. Some recent purchases:
- 8Dio: Salsa and Latin Bundle. I really don't need it, but gee, the work done here is awesome!
- Audiofier : Xtyles (I took it for the disco flutes)
- Fallout Anniversary Bundle
- Hidden Path: Transform
- A few synth libraries from Karanyi
- Musical Sampling: Codenale Renegade
- The two piano bundles from Sampletekk
- Maleventum


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

8dio Century Strings Bundle 2.0 upgrade
8dio Intimate Studio Brass
Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings
Westwood Untamed Bass
Karoryfer Vengeful Viola
Bunker Samples Off-world Vol. 1
Arturia REV Intensity
Soundspot Glitch (freebie: Drumazon)
Soundspot Evade (freebie: Quadravox)

wishlist:
Karoryfer Torgbe (just released)
XSample Hybrid
All MRB modules for Cherry Audio Voltage Modular synth
PSP Vintage Warmer 2, N2O, Lexicon 42/85, Xenon (if you want to sell, DM)


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 20, 2020)

- Metropolis Ark 3
- CineHarpsichord
- Hollywoodwinds
- Cinebrass Pro
- Trailer Strings
- Afflatus

...some Solo Strings and Valhalla Room are the only things that still are on my BF-list.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 20, 2020)

Looks like it will be the 
Inoui bundle, 
Zynaptiq Intensity, 
Have Cello textures, 
Straight Ahead Brushes and Mallets, 
GRM Tools Spectral Transform, 
Audiothing Wires
Westwood Bass Untamed


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 20, 2020)

After six long years of patiently building my sample library collection - which is not huge by any means - I've finally reached the phase in which I have almost everything needed for comfortable work. My strategy was always to get the best sounds I could afford at the lowest possible price. While there are still certain gaps that I aim to fix in hopefully (financially) better future, these are really nothing that dramatic. More and more I'm able to ignore the tempting sales, also due to the ongoing evolution of several sources of quality free sounds such as Spitfire Labs, Pianobook, and Cinematique Instruments Klang.

With BF looming ahead, at the moment I'm only truly curious about the potential "The Ton" deal from SA, as this is the best possible discount one can expect from them. However, it all depends on what would the offer include this year and will it be available at all.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 20, 2020)

I got the bx_console Focusrite SC, some freebies, have izotope's Tonal Balance Bundle (upgrade) in a cart somewhere and can't wait to see what Sonokinetic come up with on Nov 23 and during their 12 days of Christmas.
(Anyway, rather than burning more hard earned money on sample based instruments I'm back to messing around with the Terabytes I already have, including my own recordings (re-sampling, shaping, filtering, ...).


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 20, 2020)

I've only made two purchases this month, and don't plan on buying anything else (unless Spitfire's annual "the Ton" tickles me in the right spot). What I've bought is:

- NI's Straylight. Been eying this for a while and it seems to offer nearly endless possibilities.
- Sennheiser HD800s. Been eying these for even longer.


----------



## Peros (Nov 20, 2020)

In November

- Aaron venture - Infinite Woodwinds
- Ben Osterhouse - Oscilation Strings

& if the stars align: Performance Samples Vista 

I’ll rejoin the fun and add 
An iPad Pro 2020
staffpad and cinestrings, brass & woodwinds


----------



## GtrString (Nov 20, 2020)

Im a guitarist, who's mostly doing indie/ country/ roots songwriting, but also some instros for tv, and Im looking to get more into scoring for animation. I already have quite a lot (full NI, Spectrasonics and ProjectSam), but there are some specifics I look to fill out..

So far this month:
Toontrack Hybrid Harps (I love the Nyckelharpa!)
NI Arkhis (this sounded too good for underscores, and still is flexible)
7th Heaven (the demos got the best of me)
A bundle of dynamic microphones for my new room (funny how a new room can change what you hear!)

Wishlist:
Cinesamples Cinebells bundle +Hollywoodwinds/Cinestrings runs/The blue bundle
Spitfire Studio Orchestra Pro (light, dry and flexible orch instruments to sprinkle around productions)
Red Room Bluegrass fiddle (this is awesome, and I have use cases!)
Locking tuners for 4 of my gtrs (if not, I will suffer from endless procrastination before changing strings)
Sonokinetic Indie


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Im a guitarist, who's mostly doing indie/ country/ roots songwriting, but also some instros for tv, and Im looking to get more into scoring for animation. I already have quite a lot (full NI, Spectrasonics and ProjectSam), but there are some specifics I look to fill out..
> 
> So far this month:
> Toontrack Hybrid Harps (I love the Nyckelharpa!)
> ...




Nice list! I'm also considering 7th Heaven. The Red Room fiddles were on my list but I thought the sale to be rather minimal so I passed.

I'm currently waiting for Spitfire's sale, if the Studio Orchestra (core) goes on a good sale I'm really considering it. Otherwise I'll probably go for Auddict's Strings of Europe for 100,-.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 20, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Nice list! I'm also considering 7th Heaven. The Red Room fiddles were on my list but I thought the sale to be rather minimal so I passed.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for Spitfire's sale, if the Studio Orchestra (core) goes on a good sale I'm really considering it. Otherwise I'll probably go for Auddict's Strings of Europe for 100,-.



I think the Red Room fiddle is as cheap as it will get. It's a small developer who does a bunch of great stuff, so good to support with a few extra bux. I have made good use of their freebie with claps and shouts ect. Tnx.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2020)

GtrString said:


> I think the Red Room fiddle is as cheap as it will get. It's a small developer who does a bunch of great stuff, so good to support with a few extra bux. I have made good use of their freebie with claps and shouts ect. Tnx.



Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm a big fan of RRA. Palette was my first orchestral library and I will forever swear up and down by it as my sketching library. I just have to prioritize and the sale isn't so killer that _I must have it now._

Bolder is probably having a new year sale again so my Fiddle purchase can wait a little bit .


----------



## MauroPantin (Nov 20, 2020)

I already have all the samples I could possibly need, both in my DAW and in Staffpad libraries. I think I'm set there.

My score so far:

-Most of the freebies, can't remember all of them, but it never hurts to get them
-Tonal Balance Bundle 2 by iZotope (advanced versions of Ozone, Neutron and Nectar)

My whishlist:

-Crossgrade to Dorico 3.5 if that opens up
-u-he Zebra (not likely to happen but you never know)
-Itching to also try Notion 6, it's not that expensive and with a discount it could be worth it


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 20, 2020)

Berlin Strings special bows


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 20, 2020)

so far Time Macro (during NI Sale) and Afflatus (downloading now) and I just ordered a Korg D-1 to complement my Midi Setup (wasn't on sale but needed and wanted it)

but just you wait ten days and see that list get a tad bigger


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 20, 2020)

IK B-3X, Modwheel Feedback, Denise Perfect Plate XL, Relab's Reverb Suite, Cubase 11 Pro update, Wide Blue Sound's Elysium, and Ben Osterhouse Pattern Strings. May pick up Sospiro Strings and PA Dear VR Monitor before the end of the month.


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 20, 2020)

-Performance Samples Fluid Shorts I
-Soundtoys Echoboy (with free Drumazon) from Plugin Boutique 
-8dio Agitato Grandiose Legato Violins
-Sonuscore Lo-Ki Felt Piano (free)


----------



## ZeeCount (Nov 20, 2020)

Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II and Oceania
Fluffy Audio Dominus

and hopefully Performance Samples Vista


----------



## CT (Nov 20, 2020)

I got a rock.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just joined MixWithTheMasters again (pro membership). I really enjoy watching engineers. I have a puremix membership too that I got a good deal on. You'd think I would be a better mixer, but.... Anyway I prefer to watch these videos more than a lot of movies or tv lately. Although I just started watching The Undoing and it seems promising. Stream of consciousness writing here obviously.


----------



## hessproject (Nov 20, 2020)

I got the all of the Arks except 3, loving them so far


----------



## lumcas (Nov 21, 2020)

Ben Osterhouse Sospiro, Pattern and Oscillation Strings, very happy with the purchase.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Ensolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano

Posted earlier on this thread.

Freshly Added today :

* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle.

I have been debating about getting the SM-Brass bundle for over a year. I finally did it.

Looking forward to December releases


----------



## Frederick (Nov 21, 2020)

VSL BBO Black Eye
VSL Synchron FX Strings I (upgrade from BBO Regulus)
Cubase Pro 11 (upgrade from 10.5)
8Dio The New Forgotten Voices Barbary
8Dio Studio Quartet Series: Deep Solo Viola
8Dio Century Strings bundle 2.0 (upgrade from 1.0)
FluffyAudio Spaghetti Western
VSL Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 6 (Dimension Brass)

Planned:

VSL BBO Bundle
VSL Vienna Ensemble Pro
VSL Synchron Boesendorfer Imperial (undecided)
Spitfire The Ton and/or maybe The Black Weekend collection


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2020)

Frederick said:


> VSL BBO Black Eye
> VSL Synchron FX Strings I (upgrade from BB Regulus)
> Cubase Pro 11 (upgrade from 10.5)
> 8Dio The New Forgotten Voices Barbary
> ...


On a roll!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

Frederick said:


> FluffyAudio Spaghetti Western



Congratulations ! That's a Very Cool Library . 

Although I don't need it, but it's good to have such a specialty library in case one needs these type of instruments/sounds.

Enjoy.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 21, 2020)

November only:

- VSL Synchron Strings Pro (upgrade to full from standard)
- VSL Synchro FX Strings (upgrade from BBO Regulus)
- NI Mysteria
- OT Time Macro
- OT Special Bows 1
- OT Special Bows 2
- Maleventum

Will probably upgrade to Cubase Pro 11 this weekend.

Might complete the VSL BBO bundle in order to get BBO Zodiac for free. Will see on monday.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 21, 2020)

Too much already...

Fracture Sounds Midnight and Woodchester piano's
VSL Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 1 and 2
Pianoteq Ruckers harpsichord
Pianoteq Pro v7 upgrade (free)

I'm still eying:
VSL Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 7
VSL Sychron Blüthner (alas not on BF sale)
VSL BBO Hercules and Jupiter
Embertone Recorders
Soundiron Emotional Piano
Rast Sounds Sufi Ney


----------



## Sean (Nov 21, 2020)

Infinite Brass and Woodwinds
I’m thinking of maybe getting something from Spitfire but I probably won’t since I’ve exceeded my budget


----------



## khollister (Nov 21, 2020)

Korg Minilogue XD module
VSL Synchron Bluethner piano (standard)
NI Arkhis
VSL Synchron Strings Pro (full)

Planned for next week:
VSL Synchron Bosendorfer Imperial (probably full)
maybe Symphobia 2 & 3 if there is a smokin deal


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Ensolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano

Posted earlier on this thread.

Freshly Added today :

* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle.

I have been debating about getting the SM-Brass bundle for over a year. I finally did it.

*UPDATE:* hehe.. one more library today. I caved in, I just couldn't resist this one.

* Strezov Sampling : Afflatus Strings 

Looking forward to December releases


----------



## Fenicks (Nov 22, 2020)

Everyone else seems to be having fun with their new virtual instruments and I'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs waiting for Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries and Studio One 5 to go on on sale.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 22, 2020)

Mike T said:


> I got a rock.



I got an iiiiiiiiiiiiiii-ee-aye-land


----------



## GMT (Nov 22, 2020)

I didn't think I needed or even wanted anything, but some things caught my eye so I bought a few. I've only purchased these in the last few days, but these are my first impressions.

Ethera Gold 2.5 (with Cyberworld Expansion) - This is stellar. I bought it for Clara's voice, but there is so much else in here. Already inspired me to try some things I wouldn't normally try.

Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 - Based on my enthusiasm for the Gold package and the fact that there is no duplication in the Ethera libraries, this one was a no brainer for me. I'm mixing the two with some great success. Both absolutely massive packs and I'll be discovering new things in them for months to come.

Maleventum - I love the sounds in this - especially the hunting horns. I'm not sure how I can fit them into my compositional style yet, but they have inspired me to give it a go. Very niche and great at what it is designed for.

Joshua Bell Violin Essentials - This is exactly what I have been looking for in a violin library. Incredibly good sounding and so playable. I wrote two solo pieces in one day to see how it stood up naked, and for me it passed the test with flying colours.

Tina Guo Cello Volume 2 - I haven't done too much with this yet, but on first play, I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be. The sounds are good enough, but I think I prefer a more raw sound than this. I'll certainly use it because my only other solo cello is the East West one. However, I think the BLackus one is more what I was looking for.

So, three out of five absolute wins, one which I love but will need to find a use for, and another that is going to be a decent workhorse but not what I had hoped. Pretty good hit rate I feel, and not too much money spent.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 22, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Im a guitarist, who's mostly doing indie/ country/ roots songwriting, but also some instros for tv, and Im looking to get more into scoring for animation. I already have quite a lot (full NI, Spectrasonics and ProjectSam), but there are some specifics I look to fill out..
> 
> So far this month:
> Toontrack Hybrid Harps (I love the Nyckelharpa!)
> ...


I’ve been eyeing the fiddle. Their demos are quite impressive!


----------



## Mr Frodo (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm torn between either Dark Era, Era II, or Genesis Choir. I can't decide which one will be the most useful extra ingredient to help make the kind of music I'm aiming for (neo-medieval, dark, Kingdom of Heaven soundtrack-type for my own interest). It depends on what sort of deal there is on Tarilonte's libraries. 

Instinct tells me Dark Era will be more beneficial for creating the right period atmosphere (I love the tagelharpas). The instruments in Era II do sound great, but I wonder whether they're designed for more of a "minstrels round the tavern fire" sound than a "Oh no, the Black Death is here!" sound, which is what I'd prefer. At the same time, the demos of Genesis sound fabulous. But I already have K12U, Omnisphere, Voices of War and Olympus Elements, so would a dedicated children's choir library add enough to make it good value for money? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sinkd (Nov 22, 2020)

MauroPantin said:


> -Crossgrade to Dorico 3.5 if that opens up


 Worth it for sure. I am now officially a zealous convert.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 22, 2020)

Fenicks said:


> Everyone else seems to be having fun with their new virtual instruments and I'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs waiting for Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries and Studio One 5 to go on on sale.


Studio One 5 is on sale at Sweetwater and probably other resellers. Not a huge discount but I ended up buying it


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2020)

OK.. One more library added to my November list.

November Libraries :

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Ensolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano
* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle
* Strezov Sampling : Afflatus Strings

New Library added today : *NI Noire* (Piano). on Sale for $74.50


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK.. One more library added to my November list.
> 
> November Libraries :
> 
> ...


With these instruments alone you could compose ten albums worth of tracks. Great selection!


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 22, 2020)

Amazon UK have a BF offer on the Crucial 1tb external ssd - it £95.99. I just bought one & thought I'd share as there's no point in stressing about where to put all those BF bargains!


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 22, 2020)

Mr Frodo said:


> I'm torn between either Dark Era, Era II, or Genesis Choir. I can't decide which one will be the most useful extra ingredient to help make the kind of music I'm aiming for (neo-medieval, dark, Kingdom of Heaven soundtrack-type for my own interest). It depends on what sort of deal there is on Tarilonte's libraries.
> 
> Instinct tells me Dark Era will be more beneficial for creating the right period atmosphere (I love the tagelharpas). The instruments in Era II do sound great, but I wonder whether they're designed for more of a "minstrels round the tavern fire" sound than a "Oh no, the Black Death is here!" sound, which is what I'd prefer. At the same time, the demos of Genesis sound fabulous. But I already have K12U, Omnisphere, Voices of War and Olympus Elements, so would a dedicated children's choir library add enough to make it good value for money? Decisions, decisions...



With what you describe and what you have, I'd go with Dark Era. It's one of my favorite libraries. It's got some great horn sounds, woodwinds and percussion, which should work in the music you're going for. It's a bit lighter on the stringed instruments, though it does have the aforementioned tagelharpas and a selection of lyres.

Genesis is fantastic as far as children's choirs go. Though it's a question of how much you want/need a children's choir versus medieval instrument collections. Apples and oranges really.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2020)

OK.. One more new library for today  My November list is growing fast !

November Libraries :

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Insolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano
* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle
* Strezov Sampling : Afflatus Strings
* NI : Noire Piano

Another New Library added today : CineSamples : Dulcimer & Zither on Sale for $74.


----------



## Beans (Nov 22, 2020)

The list is getting fairly long for November. I typically buy a lot of products one year then _*almost *_nothing for a few years afterward. I've gone through three prior cycles of this behavior for both software and hardware (controllers, PCs, etc.), which gives me time to learn what I have and understand what gaps I actually have.

This November:

Nashville Scoring Strings
Sunset Strings
Most of the Ben Osterhouse stuff
Century Brass 2.0
Caspian
CineBrass bundle
CinePiano
Fluffy woodwinds bundle
Djembe X3M
Nucleus
Dystopian Guitars
I'm probably done for this year. Damage 2 may become too much to resist, but I'd be making some other good libraries redundant. 

I'll keep an eye for any potential Afflatus chapters, Abbey Road One selections, and Synchron releases next year, but I typically avoid forums and YouTuber reviews during my in between years so that I don't get tempted. I could also see myself setting up a second PC in 2021 or 2022.

This was a heavy year for stocking up, since my prior "year of acquisition" only had a few purchases total and most of what I had was getting near a decade old! Certainly usable, but the new stuff wowed me.


----------



## cqd (Nov 22, 2020)

^^Why did you buy three brass libraries?

I picked up cinebrass pro..was half thinking about the aaron venture stuff, but I've my eye on a soundcard on ebay, so I'll probably leave them..was thinking about another few bits and i was like "why?..I've enough samples.."


----------



## Beans (Nov 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> ^^Why did you buy three brass libraries?



Well, that was just November. 

The typical reasons apply:

I wanted them.
I was curious about them.
I have the money.
Different hall, articulations, layering possibility, and/or playability.
Emphasis on #4 (which I should have broken up!), because I dislike changing an idea in my head or what's already on paper (well, StaffPad these days) if a library isn't suitable. 

Additionally, I'm not a fan of EQ'ing or otherwise heavily tweaking an instrument to provide a different tone (beyond what's needed to sit well in a mix). Partially, because I trust in the developers, and because it's not a strength of mine which causes me to obsess and over-edit.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 22, 2020)

I've been quite restrained this year. I bought Synchron Strings Pro at the end of October and beyond that, have resisted buying libraries in areas that I already have (well) covered. The ones that most interest me now are ones that are particularly unique and so I have my eyes on Infinite Woodwinds + Brass and Sunset Strings. Beyond that, I'd rather invest in more educational material to further my progress.

Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations sounds great, but is not something I particularly "need" at the moment. However, we'll see what the Black Weekend brings from Spitfire - if there's an interesting freebie that comes with a purchase, it may be worth it.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 22, 2020)

Beans said:


> Nashville Scoring Strings
> Sunset Strings



Ocean Way east _and_ west! Allen Sides should be very happy. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jaap (Nov 22, 2020)

So far only the Cubase 11 Pro update. Keeping an eye out for Phaseplant, but actually I am very very much looking at a Strandberg Boden guitar and the Neural DSP Quad Cortex, so maybe I just stick with the Cubase update and possibly Phaseplant.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 22, 2020)

I've mostly been holding my fire, but I so far I have picked up some little things:

- the Torgbe choir
- the Waverunner tuba
- Robotic Bean's clap machine thing, which does exactly what I want it to and has already been useful to me

Still considering:

- 8dio Fire Trumpet
- NI Session Strings Pro 2
- either Orange Tree Western or Indiginus Renegade Electric (the Indiginus one is not really BF, just looking for a good guitar right now)
- OT L.A. Sessions

And curious about:

- The Ton
- will Goodhertz have a sale?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 22, 2020)

Jaap said:


> So far only the Cubase 11 Pro update. Keeping an eye out for Phaseplant, but actually I am very very much looking at a Strandberg Boden guitar and the Neural DSP Quad Cortex, so maybe I just stick with the Cubase update and possibly Phaseplant.


Hi Jaap, a little strange , as phaseplant is my "big" Blackfriday buy this year (together with the Tremor ambient extension with is not on sale but the bundle is what just makes sense for me and my ambient kind of stuff).

I can only say I am very happy so far. I know your skills (and so the needs) are lightyears ahead of what I will ever be able to get out of such a marvellous synth but I have never found something so well structured, clear and instantly useable and understandeble.

To confronte a preset-addict like me with the init preset and an empty screen at the beginning says it all: we want you to try out this thing and understand what you doing.

Of course I found the browse window quickly to go to my preset heaven but even with these complex ambient "song" presets loaded from the Tremor extension I can follow whats going on (even if I cant use it in these dept and complexity) and thats far more then I can say of any synth I have used so far.

I am sure you will take so much more out of it and starting to wait for your first phase plant extension


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 22, 2020)

Few more purchases this past week:

Audio Imperia - Photosynthesis vols 1-4
AudioModern - Riffer and Playbeat
Boom Library - Monsters & Beasts, Sci-Fi and Modern UI
Kilohearts - Ultimate bundle
S+OS - Maleventum
Still waiting to see what sales come up for Bitwig Studio, Impact Soundworks, and Keep Forest...


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 22, 2020)

Had some more, too :/
Beautiful Void Halflight Collection
Beautiful Void Paradox Lost Redux
United Plugins Hyperspace
Fluffy Bamboo Xaxophone
Rhythmic Robot Jennings Bundle
Zampler Eternal Drones
Eventide Quadravox
Silence etc Mystery Box
Relab Sonsig Rev-A


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 22, 2020)

Well I upgraded cubase to v11. I also picked up a 4tb Wd Blue SSD for the very low price of £ 289.99. Absolute bargain that.

But the thing I am looking forward to most of all is Chris Siddall’s full score of Aliens. It is apparently going to be delivered before Christmas and I simply can’t wait. (Seems like he’s got a raft of other scores in the works too...)

I’m very tempted by Afflatus, but I’m rather ‘libraried out’ and more interested in study and practice these days. In fact I pretty much spent the whole of today sitting at the piano and had a thoroughly enjoyable day.

Having said all that, there’s bound to be some unmissable offer that turns up at the last minute. Berlin Strings at 60% off would do it.....


----------



## Fenicks (Nov 22, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Studio One 5 is on sale at Sweetwater and probably other resellers. Not a huge discount but I ended up buying it



Hmm... The sale on Sweetwater is less than what PreSonus offered last year. I'm hoping they'll announce something soon. If not, Sweetwater it is.


----------



## rmak (Nov 22, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Had some more, too :/
> Beautiful Void Halflight Collection
> Beautiful Void Paradox Lost Redux
> United Plugins Hyperspace
> ...


 Are you using quadravox for vocal harmonies?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 22, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> but I’m rather ‘libraried out’


Burn the heretic!


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi,


rmak said:


> Are you using quadravox for vocal harmonies?


Most certainly not, since all I am doing is instrumental. Perhaps a choir pad.
Quadravox was the only of the four current pluginboutique freebies I found interesting, since it


doctoremmet said:


> is especially cool to create Jon Hassell trumpet sounds!


Currently I have the idea to use it on a drone.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most certainly not, since all I am doing is instrumental. Perhaps a choir pad.
> Quadravox was the only of the four current pluginboutique freebies I found interesting, since it
> ...








+






=



https://www.eventideaudio.com/community/artist-gallery/jon-hassell


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> https://www.eventideaudio.com/community/artist-gallery/jon-hassell


Indeed. My favourite is "Possible Music" (with Brian Eno), though.

My wishlist is down to a few entries now. Any opinions on Auburn's Panagement? Currently on sale too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> My favourite is "Possible Music" (with Brian Eno), though.


For sure, mine too. His work with David Sylvian is also quite nice!


tf-drone said:


> Any opinions on Auburn's Panagement?


It is supposed to be very nice. There’s also DearVRPro by PA which no doubt will see a BF sale as well (make sure to also throw in some vouchers). As a matter of fact there are a number of pretty good threads on these spatialization tools. I recommend you go and read some of those before making your pick. I do remember there are quite a few forum members who swear by Panagement, although I seem to remember it was free somehow.

Also:https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-download-dearvr-micro-3d-panning.100876/


----------



## Iosonopie (Nov 23, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Having said all that, there’s bound to be some unmissable offer that turns up at the last minute. Berlin Strings at 60% off would do it.....



50%?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2020)

Iosonopie said:


> 50%?



Sigh, and I was doing so well up to this point.....


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 23, 2020)

OrchestralTools wins! I'm excitedly downloading BWW now


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 23, 2020)

Haven't pulled the trigger yet - but this is what I'm planning on.

Thoughts?


----------



## Frederick (Nov 23, 2020)

Updated my list of November purchases:

VSL BBO Black Eye
VSL Synchron FX Strings I (upgrade from BBO Regulus)
Cubase Pro 11 (upgrade from 10.5)
8Dio The New Forgotten Voices Barbary
8Dio Studio Quartet Series: Deep Solo Viola
8Dio Century Strings bundle 2.0 (upgrade from 1.0)
FluffyAudio Spaghetti Western
VSL Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 6 (Dimension Brass)

Added:

VSL BBO Bundle
VSL Vienna Ensemble Pro
OT Berlin Strings

Planned:

OT Berlin Woodwinds
Spitfire The Ton (My budget for The Black Weekend collection has been spent already)


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 23, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Haven't pulled the trigger yet - but this is what I'm planning on.
> 
> Thoughts?



Can't go wrong with Ascend and Scaler 2!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Haven't pulled the trigger yet - but this is what I'm planning on.
> 
> Thoughts?


Of course I can’t see what you already own and use, let alone judge what it is what you need, but these plugins are all heavily discounted and very good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2020)

Frederick said:


> OT Berlin Woodwinds


Ok. NOW I’m jealous 
An excellent list keeps getting excellenter


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Of course I can’t see what you already own and use, let alone judge what it is what you need, but these plugins are all heavily discounted and very good.



I currently only have Nucleus+Areia+Valhalla Room.
And Logic's stock plugins of course.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I currently only have Nucleus+Areia+Valhalla Room.
> And Logic's stock plugins of course.


This whole package will get you a long way! Cheers mate


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 23, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I currently only have Nucleus+Areia+Valhalla Room.
> And Logic's stock plugins of course.



Leave while you still can!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ok. NOW I’m jealous
> An excellent list keeps getting excellenter


Early retirement will need to be postponed for yet another week more.


----------



## ZeeCount (Nov 23, 2020)

ZeeCount said:


> Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II and Oceania
> Fluffy Audio Dominus
> 
> and hopefully Performance Samples Vista



Now Berlin Brass

and likely going to add berlin strings and percussion


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2020)

LOL.. One more added to the November List 

* Added Today, CineSamples : *CinePerc* $349.

I always admired this library, but thought it was too pricey, I have other Orch. Percussion libraries, but I think CinePerc has the best sound, not sure why, but I really think it's most likely the best sounding compared to the others, and offers so many instruments, it's an amazing collection to have. I just couldn't resist, I had to make some SSD room for it, by deleting another library. It surely will be put to good use.

November Libraries :

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Insolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano
* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle
* Strezov Sampling : Afflatus Strings
* NI : Noire Piano
* CineSamples : Dulcimer & Zither


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 23, 2020)

This was a fun day. Picked up:

Bitwig Studio 3
Keepforest Evolution: Devastator Full
Keepforest Risenge Pro
ISW Shreddage 3 Hydra
ISW Shreddage 3 Jupiter
ISW Super FX Vol 1
ISW Super Audio Cart
ISW Super Audio Cart PC
ISW Ventus Winds - Tin Whistle
Soundtheory Gullfoss
I think I'm done and it's not even BF yet.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 23, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> This was a fun day. Picked up:
> 
> Bitwig Studio 3
> Keepforest Evolution: Devastator Full
> ...


ISW is fantastic though!


----------



## khollister (Nov 23, 2020)

khollister said:


> Korg Minilogue XD module
> VSL Synchron Bluethner piano (standard)
> NI Arkhis
> VSL Synchron Strings Pro (full)



Added to this today:

VSL Synchron Bosendorfer Imperial (full)
VSL Synchron Bluthner upgrade to full
VSL Synchron Steinway D-274 (full, of course)
VSL BBO Regulus to compliment my SSP
Samsung T7 SSD to put all this huge VSL piano stuff on (my TB3 drive cage is full already)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> ISW Super Audio Cart
> ISW Super Audio Cart PC



Cool Additions to your November List ! 

I was interested in adding these, which one do you recommend, or would think is more fun, and useful ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2020)

OK.. I think this is the last one I add in November  Looking forward to some key library releases in December. 

One more added today , ISW : *Super Audio Cart PC* ($89.) 

I have been tempted to buy either this one, or the other Super Audio Cart. I decided to go for the SAC-PC version. I also get a their Furia Staccato Strings for free (reg. $20). 

November Libraries :

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Insolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano
* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle
* Strezov Sampling : Afflatus Strings
* NI : Noire Piano
* CineSamples : Dulcimer & Zither 
* CineSamples : CinePerc


----------



## Rory (Nov 23, 2020)

Since upgrading from BBC Core to Pro at the end of July, I haven't seen anything that I feel I need. If the price is attractive enough between now and the end of the year, I'll consider one of these, but it's not like I can't live without them:

Eric Whitacre Choir (Spitfire, US$600)
Joshua Bell Violin (Embertone, $200)
Augmented Érard Piano (UVI, $150)
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit (Spitfire, $500)


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 23, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Cool Additions to your November List !
> 
> I was interested in adding these, which one do you recommend, or would think is more fun, and useful ?



I notice you already picked up Super Audio Cart PC, so I guess you already decided. 

Though that was the one I was more interested in, especially since they include Amiga tracker samples (I'm very nostalgic for 80s/90s tracker music). I also have various emulations of console chips, so Super Audio Cart is probably redundant for me, but it's on sale so why not? Can never have enough chip-tunes-making libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> I notice you already picked up Super Audio Cart PC, so I guess you already decided.
> 
> Though that was the one I was more interested in, especially since they include Amiga tracker samples (I'm very nostalgic for 80s/90s tracker music). I also have various emulations of console chips, so Super Audio Cart is probably redundant for me, but it's on sale so why not? Can never have enough chip-tunes-making libraries.



Hi @shponglefan ,Yes, Super Audio Cart PC sounded pretty cool.

But.. I'm having issues getting it to be authorized, the library shows up with a 'DEMO' text in red, and does not have any audio, although I have placed the Registration file form my user account in the Library folder. Do you have any idea what could be the cause of this ?

Were you able to install, and play the libraries ?

I contacted ISW to help me fix this issue, but they have not replied yet.

Also to note they didn't email me a serial number, so I can activate it via Native Access, they instructed to place a registration file in the library folder, but that's it. Confused. I hate dealing with Kontakt 

Here is a pic of the issue :





Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 23, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> Leave while you still can!


 oh? I think I missed the joke :(


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Were you able to install, and play the libraries ?
> 
> I contacted ISW to help me fix this issue, but they have not replied yet.
> 
> Also to note they didn't email me a serial number, so I can activate it via Native Access, they instructed to place a registration file in the library folder, but that's it. Confused. I hate dealing with Kontakt



I ran into the same issue. Initially I didn't realize it needed the registration file and was also stuck in demo mode.

However, I then added the registration file to the library folder (overwriting the existing file) and rebooted my system, at which point the library worked.


----------



## tomosane (Nov 24, 2020)

Didn't really plan on buying anything and TBH I've lately become less and less enthusiastic about new sample libraries, even though my collection isn't huge by any means. What I got:

- Kazrog True Iron & True Dynamics bundle (50% off)
- Black Rooster VLA-2A compressor (something like 90% off)
- TDL Molotok compressor (free version for now)


----------



## ZeeCount (Nov 24, 2020)

Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II and Oceania
Fluffy Audio Dominus 
Berlin Brass
Berlin Strings


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2020)

OK, I got the ISW Super Audio Cart PC library fixed, I just needed a Serial Number which I guess they forgot to add to my account to authorize it via Native Access. 

I'm looking forward to enjoy getting creative with this library  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rory (Nov 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> Since upgrading from BBC Core to Pro at the end of July, I haven't seen anything that I feel I need. If the price is attractive enough between now and the end of the year, I'll consider one of these, but it's not like I can't live without them:
> 
> Eric Whitacre Choir (Spitfire, US$600)
> Joshua Bell Violin (Embertone, $200)
> ...



Embertone's Joshua Bell violin is now off my list. Not prepared to pay $150 or to purchase the stripped down version.

That leaves UVI's Augmented Érard and the two Spitfire libraries (Whitacre, Bernard Herrmann) as possibilities


----------



## ag75 (Nov 24, 2020)

- Upgrade to Joshua Bell Full Library Embertone

- Bought all three Traveler Series (Gypsy, Bluegrass and Celtic) Fiddles from Red Audio

- Cinesabrass Sonore

- Zero-G Ethera Gold 2.5 + Cyber World Exp.

- Dorico. My first time buying! ($140 wit competitive discount and BF sale)

- Orange Tree Mandolin

- Straight Ahead Samples: Brushes and Mallets

- AFFLATUS CHAPTER I Strings


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 24, 2020)

LA Session OT

And I think I'll get NOIR by Sonokinetic


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 24, 2020)

Nothing for me yet - purchases this year have included the Jaeger Bundle, BHCT, BBCSO Core, ARO, IS, TOC2, Komplete 12 CE Upgrade, 8DIO Century Brass, CFX and a few more after getting back into making music. I have more than enough to keep me occupied for some time.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 24, 2020)

Latest additions for me are all on the 'cheaper' side...

Sonokinetic Ibrido Zero (Lot's of fun)
Splash Sound Epic Percussion (Absolute Bargain)
Pretty much all the Boyss Sound libraries (Very cheap at the moment, but terrible GUI's mind you)
Sonivox Atsia Percussion (More hacking needed to get it working on Catalina)
Karanyi Sounds Vapor Keys and Continuo
Xperimenta Xvibe
Loopmasters Bassmaster (Via the 3 months for £3 offer)

Oh, and I guess this sort of qualifies as a VI, but I picked up the Sinevibes Korg Oscillators bundle for my new Korg NTS-1 synth too


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2020)

scarkord said:


> Oh, and I guess this sort of qualifies as a VI, but I picked up the Sinevibes Korg Oscillators bundle for my new Korg NTS-1 synth too



Funny you should mention that - I am thinking of picking up some of the DirtBox Synth oscillators and effects for my new Minilogue XD


----------



## GMT (Nov 24, 2020)

ag75 said:


> - Upgrade to Joshua Bell Full Library Embertone
> 
> - Bought all three Traveler Series (Gypsy, Bluegrass and Celtic) Fiddles from Red Audio
> 
> ...



The Ethera Gold 2.5 and Joshua Bell Violin have very quickly become my favourite libraries.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 24, 2020)

just bought GRM Evolution - which completes GRM Tools for me and in the absence of something surprising (like the long awaited Zynaptiq Vocoder) I think I am done for a while. Hope so because as usual I have spent quite a bit on software the last few months. On the upside there is very little I have bought over the last couple of years that I regret buying - plenty from the previous few years but not so much now. I think - after only 40 years of sound design and music making - that I finally have a good handle on the companies I like and the products I will use


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 24, 2020)

Bought:

- OT Metropolis Ark 3 & 4
- Cinesamples Tina Guo Vol. 1 & 2
- 8DIO Claire Piccolo, Oboe, English Horn, Bassoon
- 8DIO Symphonic Shadows
- 8DIO Clocks
- Embertone Joshua Bell Violin
- Spitifire The Ton (Harp, Orchestral Swarm, Ricotti Mallets) was too good to resist

Considering:

- Strezov Sampling Wotan & Frejya
- Cinematic Studio Woodwinds as soon as they are available


----------



## MauroPantin (Nov 24, 2020)

Took the plunge with Dorico Pro. My only options for Sibelius were crossgrading to a subscription or purchasing an entire new license at 600 bucks, which isn't even discounted for BF, their business model makes no sense. I am not a fan of making the centerpiece of my income a subscription-based service, subject to changes depending on the whim of shareholders. So this is the end of the road, Sib will stay at version 2018 and Dorico will take the lead. It also supports OSC messages natively, so my touchscreen layout will be getting an overhaul as well.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 25, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Updated my list of November purchases:
> 
> VSL BBO Black Eye
> VSL Synchron FX Strings I (upgrade from BBO Regulus)
> ...



Added:

Spitfire The Ton (for me it means: Orchestral Swarm & Ricotti Mallets)
Spitfire The Black Weekend Collection (for me: Eric Whitacre Choir)
Spitfire The Aperture Orchestra

I've decided against the Berlin Woodwinds after careful consideration, despite the fact it is one of the best woodwind libraries:

Spitfire's The Ton + Black Weekend Collection + Aperture Orchestra is priced exactly the same for me.
No Contra Bassoon, Bass Clarinet or Bass Flute.
I'm worried that I would want the additional woodwinds instruments as well and ultimately would end up buying the entire Berlin Orchestra.
I'm starting to run out of diskspace (again) and I'll need a lot of space for VSL Synchron Percussion and HOOPUS.
I already have the VSL synchron-ized woodwinds, so I don't really need this one.
Possible performance issues using the Berlin Woodwinds and Berlin Strings together, because I'm on a laptop.
This should be it for me this month. Actually I got everything exactly like I had planned before the sales started with the exception that I got the whole BBO, because the offer was just too good to be true. I also feel very lucky that the Eric Whitacre Choir was offered in the Black Weekend Bundle. I've been also lucky in that my hope for an OT Berlin Strings sale came true - even at a higher discount than ever before.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Too much already...
> 
> Fracture Sounds Midnight and Woodchester piano's
> VSL Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 1 and 2
> ...



So, to add to this I got:
VSL BBO Hercules, Jupiter and Kopernikus. They'll add nicely to my Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 1 and 2.
Embertone Recorders
Embertone Walker Concert D full (a steal at 50%!)

I'm done for this november.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 25, 2020)

Bought:
VSL BBO Regulus
VSL BBO Solaris
VSL BBO Zodiac
Spitfire Abbey Road ONE

Consider:
More SSD


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2020)

I just added 8Dio Anthology Strings to my collection and am waiting for the ok to crossgrade to Adagio Legacy and 2.0 \o/

Edit: Right, and an accordion from PolkaSound! :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Right, and an accordion from PolkaSound! :D


Which one? Given my place of birth I am kind of eyeing the Dutchmen... seems appropriate for you too


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Which one? Given my place of birth I am kind of eyeing the Dutchmen... seems appropriate for you too



Hah. My sense of patriotism is nonexistent and thus inconsequential. I went for the Pantastic accordion on Polka's advice .


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 8dio Century Strings Bundle 2.0 upgrade
> 8dio Intimate Studio Brass
> Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings
> Westwood Untamed Bass
> ...


Today Cherry Audio will announce / release their Moog MG-1 synth which thanks to a premature JRRShop listing is no longer a surprise. They will do a bundle with the Juno, the 2600, the Moog and some VM starter bundle for $89. If you already own one or more of those, they will make you a personalized offer, as long as you buy in their own store. @TigerTheFrog I shall post this in your BF thread once it is no longer hearsay and has actually been announced.

Anyway, I’ll get that and the MRB modules, which have also gone on sale for $59 each.

XSample sale will be around Christmas, if at all.

I am also tempted to get the Art Vista Virtual Grand 3 Steinway B for $49 (50%).

So far... I have not purchased anything yet. Of course I will


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Today Cherry Audio will announce / release their Moog MG-1 synth which thanks to a premature JRRShop listing is no longer a surprise. They will do a bundle with the Juno, the 2600, the Moog and some VM starter bundle for $89. If you already own one or more of those, they will make you a personalized offer, as long as you buy in their own store. @TigerTheFrog I shall post this in your BF thread once it is no longer hearsay and has actually been announced.
> 
> Anyway, I’ll get that and the MRB modules, which have also gone on sale for $59 each.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend the Virtual Grand as a nice all-rounder. With all the pianos I own, it has usually been the one I choose. But if you're looking for something truly one of a kind -- Malmsjo!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I highly recommend the Virtual Grand as a nice all-rounder. With all the pianos I own, it has usually been the one I choose. But if you're looking for something truly one of a kind -- Malmsjo!


Cool. I already have a bunch of Sampletekk ones. This one distinguish itself much?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. I already have a bunch of Sampletekk ones. This one distinguish itself much?


Art Vista's Malmsjo (which predates Kontakt) is maybe best known for being used by Hans Zimmer in his scores. For me, it's absolutely unique, like Tina Guo legato (1) and Organic Samples' Solo Opera. Lots of personality. It's not something you would use every day, but when I load it up, I always end up playing for hours. It's definitely one of my happiest purchases ever since I got into this.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Art Vista's Malmsjo (which predates Kontakt) is maybe best known for being used by Hans Zimmer in his scores. For me, it's absolutely unique, like Tina Guo legato (1) and Organic Samples' Solo Opera. Lots of personality. It's not something you would use every day, but when I load it up, I always end up playing for hours. It's definitely one of my happiest purchases ever since I got into this.



Fun fact, a colleague of mine who used to make music long ago was getting rid of all his old software. He gave everything to me. These were actual CD's from around 2000. Among which were such gems as Garritan personal Orchestra 2.0. 

And Artvista Cool Vibes and Malmsjo. My mind kinda did poof when I realized they're still selling those.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, I went on a spending spree blowing the rest of my budget.

Embertone Popelka Bassoon
Embertone Herring Clarinet
Embertone Recorders
Embertone Jug Drums

Spitfire - The Ton

Glitchmachines Quadrant (& Eventide Quadravox)
Glitchmachines Polygon 2.0 (& D16 Drumazon)
Sonivox Big BangPercussion (& Reason Lite Rack)

So I'm done! I'm extremely happy with my purchases this year. Let's see what I can make with these before the Summer Sales come along \o/.


----------



## Beans (Nov 25, 2020)

holywilly said:


> VSL BBO Regulus



Nice pickup! I've been really happy with Regulus. I don't feel at all like I've settled instead of going for the full Synchron FX Strings I release.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Fun fact, a colleague of mine who used to make music long ago was getting rid of all his old software. He gave everything to me. These were actual CD's from around 2000. Among which were such gems as Garritan personal Orchestra 2.0.
> 
> And Artvista Cool Vibes and Malmsjo. My mind kinda did poof when I realized they're still selling those.


A good playable recording remains just that. I can remember playing a Hans Zimmer branded acoustic guitar sample loaded from a CD to my E-mu ESI32 that basically sounded AS good as a multi Gb sample sounds to me today. Maybe better


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 25, 2020)

Some of you guys buy way too much stuff. It's very frightening :D

Here's what I got :
- Nashville Scoring Strings (Audio Ollie)
- Bass Untamed (Westwood Instruments)
- Stringache (Silence + Other Sounds) 
- smart:EQ2 & smart:comp (Sonible)
- Budapest Abstract Marimba (Karanyi Sounds)

Very happy with my purchases so far ! No buyers remorse, and everything was purchased specifically for some briefs.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 25, 2020)

Beans said:


> Nice pickup! I've been really happy with Regulus. I don't feel at all like I've settled instead of going for the full Synchron FX Strings I release.


I was very fortunate to have 30 days demo license of Synchron FX Strings I do that I had a chance to compare it with Regulus side by side (for extra content).
Now I’m very happy with Regulus, one of the best investments ever.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Fun fact, a colleague of mine who used to make music long ago was getting rid of all his old software. He gave everything to me. These were actual CD's from around 2000. Among which were such gems as Garritan personal Orchestra 2.0.
> 
> And Artvista Cool Vibes and Malmsjo. My mind kinda did poof when I realized they're still selling those.


A good playable recording remains just that. I can remember playing a Hans Zimmer branded acoustic guitar sample loaded from a CD to my E-mu ESI32 that basically sounded AS good as a multi Gb sample sounds to me today. Maybe better 


whitewasteland said:


> smart:EQ2 & smart:comp (Sonible)


smart choice! These are pretty cool


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, this is getting a lot more difficult. I had about decided on completing the VSL BBO bundle with vouchers (net price of about $1100 since I already have SSP and Regulus) but then the Spitfire Black Weekend email showed up. Both the Ton (have the harp, would really like Orch Swarm) and the BW collection (have Tundra, was considering Solo Strings and EWC is an attractive bonus) is also calling.

I love the tone and usability of SSP (Synchron Player rocks), but I still have doubts about all the VSL stuff sometimes seeming too perfect or "MIDI sounding". Of course I also get frustrated with all the quirks in other libraries.


----------



## M_Helder (Nov 25, 2020)

Gullfoss from Sound Theory.
Instantly re-mastered half of my tracks with it, worth every penny.

Still waiting to see what kind of discount will Eric Whitacre and HZ Strings have.


----------



## Phillip_Finatti (Nov 25, 2020)

Got an API 500 Series 10 Slot Lunchbox (which is currently empty, but hey! got it at a discount), in addition to some external eurorack modules. Libraries are nice, but the more I work outside the box, the more I feel I can sound like myself


----------



## jules (Nov 25, 2020)

Flux elixir, grm tools transform bundle and Century Strings 2. So far...


----------



## Dementum (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay ... I am still having a few things I might buy but here is where I have faltered:

OT Berlin Woodwinds
Strezov Sampling Balkan Ethnic Orchestra
Melodyne (for vocals on my projects. Have it for 4 days and already gotten so much out of it)

On my might buy list:

AI Areia
Cinematic Studio Brass
Embertone Hering Clarinet
Gullfoss

And I want to get new Screens. More Space for everything


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Embertone's Joshua Bell violin is now off my list. Not prepared to pay $150 or to purchase the stripped down version.
> 
> That leaves UVI's Augmented Érard and the two Spitfire libraries (Whitacre, Bernard Herrmann) as possibilities



Looks like Spitfire's sale starts at 7:00pm Eastern Standard Time. Will take about 30 seconds to determine whether "Up to 40%" puts Spitfire and me on the same page re Whitacre and Bernard Herrmann.

If not, it's a matter of seeing what, if anything, UVI offers on its Érard piano


----------



## macteacher (Nov 25, 2020)

Izotope Complete after holding out for years and also after getting a great discount to focus on mixing and sound repair. 

Also downloaded trial versions of logic, studio one, reaper, abelton live for a shoot out after using ProTools for years as my main DAW.

Considering Novation Launchpad as another controller if Abelton clicks with me...


----------



## ag75 (Nov 25, 2020)

GMT said:


> The Ethera Gold 2.5 and Joshua Bell Violin have very quickly become my favourite libraries.


I’m just now exploring Ethera 2.5 but man is it inspiring!


----------



## Sulblk (Nov 25, 2020)

Have been eyeing things for a few days and trying to settle on just two things (yeah right). BBC core and StrikeForce...and 8Dio New Century Ensemble Brass and Symphonic Motions. OK---maybe two extra---but I can only budget for two---so I am hoping to stop there---
OK, had to back up and regroup. Bought Century Ensemble Brass and received Century Artisan Brass bundle as a gift...I think that is a win-win for me.
But I may have to back off Strike Force--it will only be $40.00 less than original price, was kinda hoping for a little deeper discount... Oh well
So I will stick to BBC Core and Symphonic Motions


----------



## Frederick (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Looks like Spitfire's sale starts at 7:00pm Eastern Standard Time. Will take about 30 seconds to determine whether "Up to 40%" puts Spitfire and me on the same page re Whitacre and Bernard Herrmann.
> 
> If not, it's a matter of seeing what, if anything, UVI offers on its Érard piano


Eric Whitacre is 322 Euro (about 45% off) as part of the Black Weekend collection (together with Solo Strings and Tundra, which I already owned.) The bundle price is 779 Euro if you don't own any of them. Whitacre stand alone is 437 Euro.


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Eric Whitacre is 322 Euro (about 45% off) as part of the Black Weekend collection (together with Solo Strings and Tundra, which I already owned.) The bundle price is 779 Euro if you don't own any of them. Whitacre stand alone is 437 Euro.



Don't do that  You had me all excited until I checked the Black Weekend Collection and discovered that it's US$780, which is $180 more than Whitacre alone. Unfortunately, I'm not looking for Albion Tundra and Solo Strings.


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 25, 2020)

So far...

The complete Olafur Arnolds Collection
Abby Road One
Nashville Scoring Strings 
8dio : - intimate studio strings
-intimate Studio brass
-intimate Studio woodwinds
- New Century brass bundle (solo and ensemble)
And finally:
Orchestral Tools :
Time Micro
Time Macro
special bows 1
special bows 2
Berlin Woodwinds

Next up is more spitfire stuff. "the ton" and haven't decided others yet,
also likely the Joshua Bell Violin and also the Arturia V-Collection 

Black Friday is going to ruin me lol


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> I don’t wanna talk about it.


Don't judge me. I know I have a problem.

*deep breath*

Instruments:

Aaron Venture Infinite Brass and Woodwinds bundle
AIR Loom 2
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
CinePerc
Dystopian Guitars
GetGoodDrums - Modern and Massive
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts 1
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts 2
Performance Samples Oceania

Effects:

Izotope Music Production 4 Bundle Crossgrade (for Neoverb and RX8)
Sonible Smart Comp

Currently battling against GAS attacks for:

AROOF or BBCSO Core
CineHarps
Cinesamples Voices of War
PreSonus Studio One 5 Artist or Professional
EWQL Spaces 2
XLN RC-20
Potential Lidquidsonics BF deals


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 25, 2020)

Just when I thought I was done... I was not done.

Just pulled the trigger on:

Studio One Professional
Notion 6

Notion was a bit of an impulse buy admittedly, but the idea of handwriting recognition intrigued me. Since I have a Wacom tablet for digital painting, I'm curious to see how it works with that.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> Don't judge me. I know I have a problem.
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> ...


Maybe a lot of money spent but they look like good solid choices to me. Plus Loom II is a nice Billy bargain, had a play around with it and much better than expected for the price!


----------



## rmak (Nov 25, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> just bought GRM Evolution - which completes GRM Tools for me and in the absence of something surprising (like the long awaited Zynaptiq Vocoder) I think I am done for a while. Hope so because as usual I have spent quite a bit on software the last few months. On the upside there is very little I have bought over the last couple of years that I regret buying - plenty from the previous few years but not so much now. I think - after only 40 years of sound design and music making - that I finally have a good handle on the companies I like and the products I will use



Thanks for sharing about GRM tools. If you have the time, I had some questions. I took an online DSP course this year using Logic, Iris 2, and Trash 2, so I got some exposure to things like distortion, FM, FFTs, IR etc... For many of the assignments, we were restricted to using audio files only provided by the professor to create a track (no virtual instruments), and it was astonishing how many different sounds I derived from processing those files. For DSP, I currently have plugins from Izotope and Soundtoys and synthesizers omnisphere 2, zebra 2, and I was considering adding the eventide H9 bundle sale for $299.

I have never heard of GRM tools. I watched some of the YouTube videos, and they look interesting. Being someone that has had 40 years of experience, I thought I would ask if you would recommend GRM tools; I notice they currently are not on sale but have had sales in the past. I have been watching and listening to some of Jesper Kyd's content, and his sound design, on Borderland 3, for instance, is crazy. But he also has a lot of modular hardware which I don't currently have the capacity or space to attain. During this BF sale, I am trying to find some inspiration with organic sounding libraries that I may potentially process in an arrangement. What would be a good approach for purchasing DSP plugins to facilitate learning and inspiration? Do you have any music I can check out? Thanks!


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 25, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> Don't judge me. I know I have a problem.



That's actually not so bad. Solid choices and not too many purchases.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> not too many purchases.


The Serinator's wife would like to know your location.

Allow
Block


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 25, 2020)

Just bought this. I was hoping for a Black Friday discount, but nope!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Just bought this. I was hoping for a Black Friday discount, but nope!


Looks very nice 
probably a more sound investment than most sample libraries!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 25, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Looks very nice
> probably a more sound investment that most sample libraries!


Thank you!

Haha! Yeah, you might be onto something there.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 25, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Just bought this. I was hoping for a Black Friday discount, but nope!


For real? Wanna trade against Metropolis Ark license, slightly used??


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 25, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> For real? Wanna trade against Metropolis Ark license, slightly used??


I totally would, but OT doesn't allow license transfers.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 25, 2020)

rmak said:


> Thanks for sharing about GRM tools. If you have the time, I had some questions. I took an online DSP course this year using Logic, Iris 2, and Trash 2, so I got some exposure to things like distortion, FM, FFTs, IR etc... For many of the assignments, we were restricted to using audio files only provided by the professor to create a track (no virtual instruments), and it was astonishing how many different sounds I derived from processing those files. For DSP, I currently have plugins from Izotope and Soundtoys and synthesizers omnisphere 2, zebra 2, and I was considering adding the eventide H9 bundle sale for $299.
> 
> I have never heard of GRM tools. I watched some of the YouTube videos, and they look interesting. Being someone that has had 40 years of experience, I thought I would ask if you would recommend GRM tools; I notice they currently are not on sale but have had sales in the past. I have been watching and listening to some of Jesper Kyd's content, and his sound design, on Borderland 3, for instance, is crazy. But he also has a lot of modular hardware which I don't currently have the capacity or space to attain. During this BF sale, I am trying to find some inspiration with organic sounding libraries that I may potentially process in an arrangement. What would be a good approach for purchasing DSP plugins to facilitate learning and inspiration? Do you have any music I can check out? Thanks!


Hi, upfront I will say I am on a PC so please try the demos to make sure anything I recommend works smoothly on MAC as well. Also keep in mind I am not familiar with MAC products and might miss something obvious.
Firstly, check out this free software that PC users have been lusting after for years but is MAC only Soundmagic Spectral - Michael Norris, Composer That might be enough.

Then there is this GRM bundle which I think is a good place to start to see if you like their approach JRRshop.com | Ina-GRM GRM Creative Bundle it is $29. Alternatively check out the demo for a few days and get the main DSP bundle from GRM JRRshop.com | Ina-GRM GRM Tools Complete 1 for $149
That is an enormous amount to explore but the Michael Norris free software could cover much of this area. And you might not gel with the interfaces - and that is a legitimate aspect of using software - the power might be there but the interface restricts you personally.
You should also explore convolution - all convolution engines are much the same - and Logic has Space Designer built in. Convolution is a process that people use for reverb but can be used with any file at all to make radically different sounds - here is a little article Logic Tutorial: Convolution Tricks With Space Designer - MusicTech

I would not worry about the H9 bundle - other than Blackhole you probably have that covered with your Soundtoys and built in Logic plugins.

And for synths, check out this guys physical modelling one being played using a contact mic on objects https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1VJOuAgHg (Using Substantia with Contact Microphones - YouTube)

Honestly that is plenty to go on with until next BF if not forever - max spend GRM bundle plus synth is maybe $170, min spend is Michael Norris freebies and synth = $20

(have not covered a dedicated granular processor- not sure what is best for Mac there)

and here is a piece using a recording of bells in Melk, Austria and acting a scenario in an empty house in Brisbane, Australia. That is all the source material, from memory the rest is filtering and convolution I think https://greghooper2.bandcamp.com/track/the-bells-at-melk (▶︎ the bells at Melk | greg hooper (bandcamp.com))


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2020)

OK - added Spitfire Black Weekend collection (already have Tundra). Now just need to decide on BBO bundle


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> Honestly that is plenty to go on with until next BF if not forever - max spend GRM bundle plus synth is maybe $170, min spend is Michael Norris freebies and synth = $20



Hi, do you happen to know whether the “standard” price of $500 for the GRM bundle is a true usual street price? In other words, is the price of $149 a large, but temporary discount?


----------



## Anami (Nov 25, 2020)

Jaap said:


> So far only the Cubase 11 Pro update. Keeping an eye out for Phaseplant, but actually I am very very much looking at a Strandberg Boden guitar and the Neural DSP Quad Cortex, so maybe I just stick with the Cubase update and possibly Phaseplant.


I’m all in on Phaseplant. The workflow is amazing. Very nice what they did. Curious what you are going to do with it Jaap!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Looks very nice
> probably a more sound investment that most sample libraries!


"_sound investment_"... haha... pardon the pun...


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Hi, do you happen to know whether the “standard” price of $500 for the GRM bundle is a true usual street price? In other words, is the price of $149 a large, but temporary discount?


not surprisingly I dont remember earlier pricing but this is a real deal, it used to be that sort of money - I wish this special had been around when I was buying their products even tho I got them on earlier specials too eg creative 65 classic 79 spectral 49 evolution 79. So I bought the three in the bundle as separate items on special for 230, now it is 150 as a bundle or 180 separately.

But given how crazy pricing is these days this might end up the usual once every 3 weeks never again lowest price they are always at until pluginboutique offers them free if you spend more than 5 pounds

I would still only buy them now if I thought I was going to use them now-ish. They will hit similar prices again over the next year, just probably not all at once


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2020)

8DIO ($348 total with my V8P discount)
- Century Brass 2 Bundle
- Century Strings 2 Bundle
- Symphonic Shadows

NI's BF sale
- Arkhis
- Pharlight
- Straylight
- Thrill

Spitfire
- Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations
- Aperture Orchestra

Fabfilter
- FabFilter Pro-L 2
- FabFilter Pro-C 2

LiquidSonic
- Cinematic Rooms Pro
- Reverberate 3

Sound Aesthetics Sampling
- Paradox Lost Redux
- Fragments

I'm done... no... really, I am...  (_until Christmas that is_...)


----------



## rmak (Nov 25, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> Hi, upfront I will say I am on a PC so please try the demos to make sure anything I recommend works smoothly on MAC as well. Also keep in mind I am not familiar with MAC products and might miss something obvious.
> Firstly, check out this free software that PC users have been lusting after for years but is MAC only Soundmagic Spectral - Michael Norris, Composer That might be enough.
> 
> Then there is this GRM bundle which I think is a good place to start to see if you like their approach JRRshop.com | Ina-GRM GRM Creative Bundle it is $29. Alternatively check out the demo for a few days and get the main DSP bundle from GRM JRRshop.com | Ina-GRM GRM Tools Complete 1 for $149
> ...



Thanks for the reply, and thanks for sharing the bells at Melk piece! The evolution and space grain stuff sound interesting on YouTube; would you say they are more catered towards pads/textures/ambience? I wish their website had more information; I want to click in and look at the interface. The content on YouTube is a bit limited, but it does look interesting, I am considering it. I am not even sure how many products they have; they have a complete II on their website. I am trying to figure out if the creative package overlaps with the complete 1. It looks like they both have evolution, but at the same time, I don't know if evolution is only one plugin haha confusing.

One of the products on JRR says ilok dongle, and the other says ilok dongle or serial number.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 25, 2020)

rmak said:


> Thanks for the reply, and thanks for sharing the bells at Melk piece! The evolution and space grain stuff sound interesting on YouTube; would you say they are more catered towards pads/textures/ambience? I wish their website had more information; I want to click in and look at the interface. The content on YouTube is a bit limited, but it does look interesting, I am considering it. I am not even sure how many products they have; they have a complete II on their website. I am trying to figure out if the creative package overlaps with the complete 1. It looks like they both have evolution, but at the same time, I don't know if evolution is only one plugin haha confusing.
> 
> One of the products on JRR says ilok dongle, and the other says ilok dongle or serial number.


The creative bundle is like a sample, the plugins in it are in the other bundles . It is ilok, but not the dongle version.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 25, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi Jaap, a little strange , as phaseplant is my "big" Blackfriday buy this year (together with the Tremor ambient extension with is not on sale but the bundle is what just makes sense for me and my ambient kind of stuff).
> 
> I can only say I am very happy so far. I know your skills (and so the needs) are lightyears ahead of what I will ever be able to get out of such a marvellous synth but I have never found something so well structured, clear and instantly useable and understandeble.
> 
> ...



Hey Richard,

I can say I really share your experience! Been playing around with it the last days a bit and loving every bit of it, both soundwise and how you can set up the patches. I really invites you to experiment, but also great that you can stick with simplicity if you want or go really complex. Really nice!



Anami said:


> I’m all in on Phaseplant. The workflow is amazing. Very nice what they did. Curious what you are going to do with it Jaap!



Agree Anami, the workflow is indeed lovely and for now I am using it to create some material for a bespoke project as a client immediatly wanted some Phaseplant stuff when he heard I bought it haha, but really looking forward to experiment with it and see what can be done.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> Don't judge me. I know I have a problem.
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> ...


AROOF and BBCSO Core moved to the purchased list. Fuck me.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2020)

Speaking of 'Fuck me'.

After spending over $700 to round out my orchestral setup, the thing that makes me giddy about my purchases is the 'free' Reason Rack plugin.

I may be broken.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> So, to add to this I got:
> VSL BBO Hercules, Jupiter and Kopernikus. They'll add nicely to my Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 1 and 2.
> Embertone Recorders
> Embertone Walker Concert D full (a steal at 50%!)
> ...



Damnit, never say you're done...

I've been listening to Embertone's Joshua Bell violin, had an emotional moment and bought the LE version. Sounds beautiful. I hate BF


----------



## scarkord (Nov 26, 2020)

scarkord said:


> Latest additions for me are all on the 'cheaper' side...
> 
> Sonokinetic Ibrido Zero (Lot's of fun)
> Splash Sound Epic Percussion (Absolute Bargain)
> ...



Of course, it's now gone out of control again and I've bought Spitfire Audio's BBC Core, the 'Ton' bundle and Scraped percussion (to get me over the £299 threshold for Aperture) so I think I'm done. Well, apart from the new Sinevibes Node plugin for my Korg but then I really am done.... Probably.

Can see a weekend eBay session in my near future to pay for it all though


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 26, 2020)

This is madness. Crossed many nice things off the "urgent list". Haha, what does urgent mean? Urgent to give had earned cash away? I feel like a toddler in a candy shop.

Now pondering the INA GRM tools. Valhalla Shimmer, if it goes on sale, and Soniclab's Cosmof Saturn, and then I hope it will be over for some time.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 26, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> This is madness. Crossed many nice things off the "urgent list". Haha, what does urgent mean? Urgent to give had earned cash away? I feel like a toddler in a candy shop.
> 
> Now pondering the INA GRM tools. Valhalla Shimmer, if it goes on sale, and Soniclab's Cosmof Saturn, and then I hope it will be over for some time.



Valhalla Shimmer is lovely  

Sorry, that's probably not helpful (ha ha)

On the plus side, I've never known Valhalla to do a sale, so you are probably safe.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 26, 2020)

From the Valhalla FAQ's...



> *Do you have Black Friday Sales?*
> 
> Every Day Is Black Friday At Valhalla DSP!™


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi scarkord,
thanks! Then I can buy it without second thoughts. Imagine the annoyance finding it somwehere or someday cheaper!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

scarkord said:


> Valhalla Shimmer is lovely


Agreed. And if your BF doesn’t allow you to get this anymore, try Audiority XenoVerb. In the same ballpark.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 8dio Century Strings Bundle 2.0 upgrade
> 8dio Intimate Studio Brass
> Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings
> Westwood Untamed Bass
> ...


Update:

8dio Century Strings Bundle 2.0 upgrade
8dio Intimate Studio Brass
Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings
Westwood Untamed Bass
Karoryfer Vengeful Viola
Bunker Samples Off-world Vol. 1
Arturia REV Intensity
Soundspot Glitch (freebie: Drumazon)
Soundspot Evade (freebie: Quadravox)
All MRB bundles Voltage Modular
Octagon sequencer Voltage Modular
Porscha sequencer Voltage Modular
Sampletekk Black Grand mk II (Steinway Model D)
Sampletekk 7CG mk II Grand (Yamaha C7)
Sampletekk Clavinet
Sampletekk Cin-A, B, C and D (hybrids)
[Sampletekk runs a 90% off sale, it was like $8.50 per instrument]

wishlist:
Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano (Steinway Model B) <added to list>
Karoryfer Torgbe (just released)
XSample Hybrid <if on sale>
PSP Vintage Warmer 2, N2O, Lexicon 42/85, Xenon (if you want to sell, DM) <hoping for twentieth anniversary $20 sale>


----------



## apollinaire (Nov 26, 2020)

Currently looking at getting Cinematic Studio Solo Strings for 25% off. Does anyone know if they ever have greater discounts than 25%? This would be my first purchase from them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DennisVH (Nov 26, 2020)

my final (99%) list will be:


the tonspitfiremust haveswing more!project samcool genre I want to try out more, as a fellow dutch man really liked the dutch qualityalbion onespitfire audioversatile, great by itself and to fill some gaps when orchestra programming more deeplysuper audio cart + pcimpact soundworkscrushing those bitsera II medieval legendsbest serviceto the castle!lots of free stuffharmonica from bestservice, furia staccato, mega brass, ventus tin whistle from impact soundworks, aperture from spitfire, and a lot of freebies.and another 2TB SSD with external usb case just to make sure I'm not running out of spacedidhybridoofluffy audioeverybody needs a didgeridoo somewhere, especially for €14


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

DennisVH said:


> my final (99%) list will be:
> 
> 
> the tonspitfiremust haveswing more!project samcool genre I want to try out more, as a fellow dutch man really liked the dutch qualityalbion onespitfire audioversatile, great by itself and to fill some gaps when orchestra programming more deeplydidhybridoofluffy audioeverybody needs a didgeridoo somewhere, especially for €14


Gaaf lijstje man


----------



## fourier (Nov 26, 2020)

apollinaire said:


> Currently looking at getting Cinematic Studio Solo Strings for 25% off. Does anyone know if they ever have greater discounts than 25%? This would be my first purchase from them. Thanks in advance.



Interested in knowing this too, as well as if they have had discount on bundles in the past.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 26, 2020)

The Tone2 synths look interesting and seem to have many possibilities. However, the audio examples are too horrible to my ears, just trivial EDM, so I crossed them off my list. Got Xenoverb and Valhalla Shimmer insted.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2020)

Two more items added to my November list.

1. VSL : BBO Zodiac
2. LiquidSonics : Seventh Heaven Pro. (Reverb) 

I finally got Seventh Heaven Pro, applied two coupons since I own Reverberate Pro, and Cinematic Rooms Pro. on top of the BF sale price, ended up paying $112. for Seventh Heaven Pro. Awesome discount deal 

November Libraries :

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Insolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano
* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle
* Strezov Sampling : Afflatus Strings
* NI : Noire Piano
* CineSamples : Dulcimer & Zither
* CineSamples : CinePerc
* ISW : Super Audio Cart PC


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Two more items added to my November list.
> 
> 1. VSL : BBO Zodiac
> 2. LiquidSonics : Seventh Heaven Pro. (Reverb)
> ...


Looking at lists like this, I can imagine a project where you are creating a track with “just” these libraries. As a matter of fact, that would be a cool spinoff for this thread come January? Hand in the “list” and post a track...


----------



## cedricm (Nov 26, 2020)

Being a hobbyist, I have a limited budget.
I'm thinking of purchasing Spitfire BBC SO Core for 220 €, which is quite a fantastic price, as my only or main purchase.
Do you recommend it? Will I hear a lot of difference compared to my The Orchestra from Sonuscore ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Stuck to my list:
- Infinite Brass
- Infinite Woodwinds
- Abbey Road One
- Dorico Pro upgrade
- Scoring Tools Masterclass

and
- Sunset Strings in December

Probably skipping the Ton as I don't need Orchestral Swarm or the Mallets. Was contemplating VEP 7 upgrade, but will test if it makes any difference running locally with 6 first.

The absence of HOOPUS and LASS 3 was disappointing.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 26, 2020)

cedricm said:


> Being a hobbyist, I have a limited budget.
> I'm thinking of purchasing Spitfire BBC SO Core for 220 €, which is quite a fantastic price, as my only or main purchase.
> Do you recommend it? Will I hear a lot of difference compared to my The Orchestra from Sonuscore ?



Fantastic price for a massive amount of nice instruments with tons of articulations. The strings are easily worth that by themselves ...and it’s about to be updated in the coming weeks.


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Looking at lists like this, I can imagine a project where you are creating a track with “just” these libraries. As a matter of fact, that would be a cool spinoff for this thread come January? Hand in the “list” and post a track...



Duddde... That's an amazing idea ! Challenge accepted :D


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

Arggh... I keep thinking I know what to do but I keep changing my mind.
I have Nucleus and Areia. Should I get CSS OR BBC SO Core?
HELP!


----------



## peladio (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunset Strings
Dark Zebra
Completed MIDIssonance bundle
Pluginguru Percussa
Joshua Bell

Pending:

Sonarworks studio 
Completing TripleSpiral Omnisphere 
Unisum compressor
HOOPUS if released..


----------



## peladio (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Arggh... I keep thinking I know what to do but I keep changing my mind.
> I have Nucleus and Areia. Should I get CSS OR BBC SO Core?
> HELP!



CSS is much better than BBC strings..apparently there is more in BBC but CSS (and Cinematic Strings) and CSB are miles ahead..I have both


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

peladio said:


> CSS is much better than BBC strings..apparently there is more in BBC but CSS (and Cinematic Strings) and CSB are miles ahead..I have both



That's what I keep hearing. That it is most people's go to library for strings.
And here's why it is a difficult problem for me


----------



## peladio (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> That's what I keep hearing. That it is most people's go to library for strings.
> And here's why it is a difficult problem for me



It shouldn't be if you value quality over quantity..


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

peladio said:


> It shouldn't be if you value quality over quantity..



I also hear a lot of people are very happy with BBC SO. Some even prefer their strings over CSS.
I have no way of testing CSS as they don't have a demo version. I did try Discovery and I really enjoyed the strings sound.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 26, 2020)

Purchased:

- VSL SySPro Standard
- BBO Black Eye
- BBO Quasar
- Century Strings 2.0 Update
- AI Red Planet Piano
- Ethera Gold CyberWorld Expansion

Next on my list:

- BBO Bundle (the missing rest) - done
- Seventh Heaven Standard
- FabFilter Pro-Q3 (maybe)
- Ascend (maybe, not really sure yet)
- another SSD - done


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 26, 2020)

What strikes me most is the diversity of questions and acquisitions. I like this combinations of very different tastes.


----------



## KEM (Nov 26, 2020)

So far just Gullfoss, most likely going to pick up Pro-MB and Pro-Q3 as well


----------



## cqd (Nov 26, 2020)

This was my main acquisition..plus a required thunderbolt card..It stopped me going mad on libraries..Picked up the ton though, as I'd been eyeing the mallets for ages, and the harp sold it for me..Picked up sonuscore trinity drums too for 95 cents as I had 9 bucks in best service coins..


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 26, 2020)

Today was Embertone and Best Service's turn (and ProjectSAM it turns out).

Picked up:

Joshua Bell Violin
Intimate Strings Bundle
Shire Whistle
Jubal Flute
Crystal Flute
Accordions 2
Symphobia 4: Pandora


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 26, 2020)

UVI synth anthology 3
Roli Equator 2
Spitfire Abbey Road One
Spitfire Aperture Orchestra 

this may not be over!


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 26, 2020)

So far:

LA Session OT
British Drama Tool SA
Dorico 3.5 crossgrade for 139,50

Next... Kontakt FULL???


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 26, 2020)

Just the last two days ...
... loads of samples, mostly drum and percussion to feed those hungry machines
... some smaller Kontakt stuff I already forgot,
... Unfiltered Audio Triad

and ... tush tush
... the one and only BBCSO core

Anyway, as usual I spent way more money on chinese teas this year so let the winter come.

Next please ...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Eric Whitaker Choir
The Ton


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 26, 2020)

I just covered my bases with this Black Friday:

Spitfire:

Albion ONE
British Drama Toolkit
Aperture Orchestra 


Cinesamples:

Tina Guo Vol. 2


iZotope:

Ozone 9 Standard
Iris 2
Holiday Bundle
Exponential Audio R4


Plugin Boutique:

Scaler 2

So I can expand my orchestral template which includes Spitfire Studio Orchestra, BBCSO Discover and NI Komplete 13 Ultimate.



For bass and guitar I picked up:
Neural DSP

Parallax

ML Soundlab

Amped Supa Dupa


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I also hear a lot of people are very happy with BBC SO. Some even prefer their strings over CSS.
> I have no way of testing CSS as they don't have a demo version. I did try Discovery and I really enjoyed the strings sound.



I have both - BBC strings do sound great. Bigger than CSS ...but there are glitches in BBC. (Many) Maybe they will get ironed out here in a few weeks with the update. Paul did say the string legatos are much improved.

But CSS is a glitchless library and does magic. I record/program my section lines...and it plays back glued together in a magic way few libraries do. It’s darker in tone than most but you can easily hear what that sounds like. The delay does take some getting used to but it’s worth it.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 8dio Century Strings Bundle 2.0 upgrade
> 8dio Intimate Studio Brass
> Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings
> Westwood Untamed Bass
> ...



How are you finding the intimate studio brass? I think I recall you having and liking the winds, curious how the brass stacks up. I also have the winds and like them for the most part.. though I’m not a huge fan of the load times for the intimate series overall.

And not to muddy the waters too much, but how would you compare ISB to Infinite Brass? I’m not necessarily looking for orchestral brass and could do with the smaller instrument selection in ISB, at least for the type of music I’m doing these days, but the playability of the Infinite stuff is alluring! Wondering if it might be worth investing in infinite, if it can cover the same ground as ISB.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> I have both - BBC strings do sound great. Bigger than CSS ...but there are glitches in BBC. (Many) Maybe they will get ironed out here in a few weeks with the update. Paul did say the string legatos are much improved.
> 
> But CSS is a glitchless library and does magic. I record/program my section lines...and it plays back glued together in a magic way few libraries do. It’s darker in tone than most but you can easily hear what that sounds like. The delay does take some getting used to but it’s worth it.



Thanks for that. I'll probably get it next year. MAYBE!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> How are you finding the intimate studio brass? I think I recall you having and liking the winds, curious how the brass stacks up. I also have the winds and like them for the most part.. though I’m not a huge fan of the load times for the intimate series overall.
> 
> And not to muddy the waters too much, but how would you compare ISB to Infinite Brass? I’m not necessarily looking for orchestral brass and could do with the smaller instrument selection in ISB, at least for the type of music I’m doing these days, but the playability of the Infinite stuff is alluring! Wondering if it might be worth investing in infinite, if it can cover the same ground as ISB.


8dio Intimate Brass and AV Infinite Brass are in totally different leagues.

-Int.Brass (like almost all 8dio libs) has LONG load times for me, while Inf.Brass is very compact, fast and agile by nature (RAM wise, the scripting CAN tax the CPU at times)

-Inf.Brass has WAY MORE flexibility and instruments, it completely outshines Int.Brass in almost any and all ways

-Int.Brass has that same (imho) cool UI as Int.Strings and Int.WW do and is great to dial in subtle yet nice brass ensembles (trumpets and bones) that sound great in a pop or funk setting. However they can also be used to some extend in chamber music settings I have found. Ensembles take (way) more work for me with Inf.Brass

-Playability: well, both are great. The arcs and (de)crescendos of 8dio are very nice, and AV.. well.. the keyswitch-less way of working is just a breath of fresh air. If you’re a keyboardist you’ll love it and really never wanna go back after a while

-Sound: Int.Brass is pretty limited. It excels at subtle and softer passages, but isn’t suited for fast, tear-your-face-off staccato funk or jazz/fusion arrangements. Inf.Brass isn’t really suited for that either but has a broader range of capabilities in the orchestral realm of course. The 1.5 update sounds very good, but still is not my favourite lib soundwise (for instance, I prefer 8dio Century Brass and EWHB still).

-Price: I was able to get Int.Brass with V8P discount for around 85 bucks which is a great price. Compare that to AV-IB


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> How are you finding the intimate studio brass? I think I recall you having and liking the winds, curious how the brass stacks up. I also have the winds and like them for the most part.. though I’m not a huge fan of the load times for the intimate series overall.
> 
> And not to muddy the waters too much, but how would you compare ISB to Infinite Brass? I’m not necessarily looking for orchestral brass and could do with the smaller instrument selection in ISB, at least for the type of music I’m doing these days, but the playability of the Infinite stuff is alluring! Wondering if it might be worth investing in infinite, if it can cover the same ground as ISB.


Overall, I am happy I have them in the arsenal. The actual use case is mainly in the more subtle brass arrangements and slower passages for me. It that sense I wouldn’t advise getting it as a “main brass library”, it is more niche than that. The Intimate Studio Woodwinds are more versatile to my ears, so in a sense they are not really comparable. Too bad they didn’t include a bassoon in there.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 26, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> This is madness. Crossed many nice things off the "urgent list". Haha, what does urgent mean? Urgent to give had earned cash away? I feel like a toddler in a candy shop.
> 
> Now pondering the INA GRM tools. Valhalla Shimmer, if it goes on sale, and Soniclab's Cosmof Saturn, and then I hope it will be over for some time.


I just bought Cosmosf Saturn - hopefully I can figure out how to use it  I love their Fundamental and also have Cosmosf FX which is difficult to learn but worthwhile


----------



## mrnanovideos (Nov 27, 2020)

-Xperimenta Project Harpsichord
-RedRoom Audio Gypsy Fiddle
-Embertones Walker Concert D Lite
-Cinematique Instruments Mandolin (not on sale but still bought, sounds amazing)

Looking to purchase:
-SampleModeling Trombone
-Fluffy Audio Ukulele, Spaghetti Western, Viola
-Cineharp
-Ilya Efimov Balalaika, acoustic guitar pack
-Embertone's bass
-The obligatory Waves plugin purchases

Decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 27, 2020)

Three last purchases:
Soniclab Cosmof
Prismo Singing Bowls
Soundfxwizard Mokarpa

That is it for now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh no. I visited the Chocolate Audio website


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh no. I visited the Chocolate Audio website



Funny thing that, I just stumbled onto APD and by a bizarre set of circumstances happened to accidentally acquire SoundIron's High School Drum Corps.

Silly me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Funny thing that, I just stumbled onto APD and by a bizarre set of circumstances happened to accidentally acquire SoundIron's High School Drum Corps.
> 
> Silly me.


Hey, I thought I saw you there in the distance when I was there just now


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh I forgot Xperimenta Xvibe, really nice and $2 it’s too good!


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

Nothing extravagant:

VI Labs Modern U (Yamaha upright) (US$110)

Soundtoys Echo Boy ($69)


----------



## Rob (Nov 27, 2020)

me, just the 8dio flute, to complete my Claire flute set...


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 27, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The absence of HOOPUS and LASS 3 was disappointing.


How things have changed!


----------



## KEM (Nov 27, 2020)

Got the brand new Gainstation plug-in from Acustica last night, made in collaboration with the legendary Mike Dean!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 27, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Prismo Singing Bowls



Have you had chance to use these yet? Had my eye on Fracture Sounds' Singing Bowl instrument, for a long time, but hadn't really considered using samples.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 27, 2020)

I've picked up a bunch of freebies, but I've only paid for one thing: Infinite Brass. 

It's the most I've ever spent on virtual music creation by a considerable distance, and it took a lot of scrimping throughout the year to get there, and now I'm a little overwhelmed at the prospect of having done it. Just going to, uh, go breathe for a bit.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 27, 2020)

Another addition today: Infinite Winds and Brass bundle.

With that, the list this month includes:

Arturia Pigments
Audio Imperia Photosynthesis vols 1-4
AudioModern Riffer and Playbeat
Best Service Accordions 2
Bitwig Studio 3
Boom Library: Monsters & Beasts, Sci-Fi and Modern UI
Embertone Joshua Bell Violin
Embertone Intimate Strings Bundle
Embertone Shire Whistle
Embertone Jubal Flute
Embertone Crystal Flute
Heavyocity Novo and Forzo Essentials
Kilohearts Ultimate bundle
Keepforest Evolution: Devastator Full
Keepforest Risenge Pro
Infinite Brass
Infinite Winds
ISW Shreddage 3 Hydra
ISW Shreddage 3 Jupiter
ISW Super FX Vol 1
ISW Super Audio Cart
ISW Super Audio Cart PC
ISW Ventus Winds - Tin Whistle
Output complete bundle
Presonus Notion 6
Presonus Studio One Professional
ProjectSAM Symphobia 4: Pandora
S+OS - Maleventum
Soundtheory Gullfoss
Sonic Charge Microtonic
Spectrasonics Trilian
Synapse Audio Dune 3
UVI Synth Anthology 3

That's a bit more than I originally intended, although I did cross most of what I originally wanted off my list.

Now to just patiently wait for CSW to come out...


----------



## AllanH (Nov 27, 2020)

So far, the November purchases are
* UVI Synth Anthology III upgrade
* Pianoteq 7 upgrade
* Century Strings 2 upgrade
* Seventh Heaven
* 64 GB of RAM for my main DAW computer.

I haven't seen anything new or discounted that seems substantially better or different from what I already have. I may add a Cubase 11 pro upgrade at point.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 27, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Have you had chance to use these yet? Had my eye on Fracture Sounds' Singing Bowl instrument, for a long time, but hadn't really considered using samples.


No, not yet. I've looked into the downloaded file, it is really just the WAV samples. Probably I will make soundfonts to play them, seems the easiest way to get an overveiw.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 27, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> No, not yet. I've looked into the downloaded file, it is really just the WAV samples. Probably I will make soundfonts to play them, seems the easiest way to get an overveiw.



Thanks!

I guess at $5, it's hard to argue against. Might be possible to get some really playable stuff, given the variety on offer. If nothing else, it'd certainly tide me over till I grabbed the FS instrument.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 27, 2020)

Assuming that we're considering the entire month of November as Black Friday:

8Dio Agitato Bundle
8Dio Century Strings 2.0
8Dio Insolidus (free)
GetGood Drums Modern Fusion
Straight Ahead Jazz Drums
Spitfire Ricotti Mallets
Spitfire Orchestral Swarm
Oeksound Soothe2
Substance Designer 2021


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2020)

LOL .. The November list keeps growing.

Just added : 

* Ample Sound : China Zheng 
* Ample Sound : Guitar L
* Ample Sound : Guitar M

I got a great discount on these three instruments from Ample Sound. I had their Pipa library. 

I needed to improve my Guitar Library Collection, their Martin guitar sounds wonderful, and so does their L Nylon Guitar. I'm sure they will be my Go-To guitars when needed. 

November Libraries :

* 8dio Century Strings 2 & Century Strings Sordino 2 (Upgrade from version 1).
* 8dio Insolidus Choirs
* OT/Organic Samples Vivid Keys
* Spitfire Audio Originals Cinematic Soft Piano
* Sample Modeling Brass Bundle
* Strezov Sampling : Afflatus Strings
* NI : Noire Piano
* CineSamples : Dulcimer & Zither
* CineSamples : CinePerc
* ISW : Super Audio Cart PC
* VSL : BBO Zodiac
* LiquidSonics : Seventh Heaven Pro. (Reverb)

*Muziksculp*Blog*


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Three last purchases:
> Soniclab Cosmof
> Prismo Singing Bowls
> Soundfxwizard Mokarpa
> ...



Nice choices. Do you know of any sources of tutorials for cosmos?


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 27, 2020)

Well, after my satisfaction with my first Black Friday purchase of BWW, I've added Berlin Brass to the mix, and now I'm truly done with Black Friday sales for the year. This is the first year I've taken part in it and it's been pretty great!


----------



## decredis (Nov 27, 2020)

Ended up getting a bunch of Neural DSP ampsims (Cory Wong, Plini, Nolly, Darkglass), a couple of Mercuriall ampsims, and two mediaeval/renaissance packages (Rinascimento, Era II), and Librewave's Sordina.

Very happy with the ampsims, happy with parts of the mediaeval packages (especially the Rinascimento lutes, and the Era winds), and happy with the Sordina mutes, although the wah function isn't as good as I'd hoped.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 27, 2020)

After a few hours of playing, I contact Embertone support and traded my Joshua Bell Violin Essentials license in for a full license. If anybody here is in doubt whether to get Essentials over Full: don't. Do yourself a favor and buy the full library. Instant goosebumps guaranteed!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 27, 2020)

Ended up grabbing The Ton after all. And Celtic ERA and ERA II Vocal Codex. 

Should we start a December thread too because my money is already allocated for LASS 3, Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, and Sunset Strings...


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 27, 2020)

This month I have acquired GAS immunity. Feels great!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 27, 2020)

I bought absolutely nothing. Can you imagine?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 27, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Well, after my satisfaction with my first Black Friday purchase of BWW, I've added Berlin Brass to the mix, and now I'm truly done with Black Friday sales for the year. This is the first year I've taken part in it and it's been pretty great!



How ya liking BB ??
I got the woods (still weighing the brass )


----------



## StillLife (Nov 27, 2020)

My November catches:

Output full Bundle (after so many years - great stuff!)
The Loop Loft Platinum bundle (very impressed with the quality)
7th Heaven (love it).

Very usefull stuff for me, I am happy.
Still contemplating the Loop Loft Maschine Kit Pack.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 27, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> How ya liking BB ??
> I got the woods (still weighing the brass )


I'm obnoxious so you'll probably hear about it as soon as I can get into it. I bought it on my way in to work today, so it'll be at least a handful more hours before I break it in.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 27, 2020)

rmak said:


> Nice choices. Do you know of any sources of tutorials for cosmos?


A 63 page manual is included.

Well, it is pretty _niche_, so I do not think so. There is this YT list at the bottom of the product page. A few can be found on YT, e.g. some by Simon Stockhausen.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I bought absolutely nothing. Can you imagine?



You’ll get banned......

Actually, I’ve not bought a single library too, though I did upgrade Cubase to v 11.

I think I might get some of those VSL vouchers though. I’ve got a feeling Synchron Brass or Woods are heading this way shortly, and if you combine an intro price and 25% off.......


----------



## Mithnaur (Nov 27, 2020)

CSS + BBCSO Pro (+ free Aperture) ...
Time to eat pasta until ... next payday 
Need another SSD ^^

One day maybe i'll get Omnisphere 2 ...but i think i can wait a deal for decades !!^^


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> A 63 page manual is included.
> 
> Well, it is pretty _niche_, so I do not think so. There is this YT list at the bottom of the product page. A few can be found on YT, e.g. some by Simon Stockhausen.



Yea I saw the manual. May I ask are you planning to use it mainly for soundscapes? It seems like the sieves engine can output melodic and harmonic content; it sounds pretty capable for multiple genres of music.


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 27, 2020)

Infinite Woodwinds
Strezov Afflatus
Seventh Heaven + Seventh Heaven Pro
Reverberate 3 (Combined with like 4 discounts, this turned out to be 19 USD, no brainer)
LA Session


Probably will do the upgrade to Century Strings 2.0


----------



## RSK (Nov 27, 2020)

Berlin Brass
Embertone Joshua Bell, Shire Whistle, and Mountain Dulcimer
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, Percussion, and the Ton
Cinebrass Pro and Sonore
8Dio Anthology

...in other words, too much.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 27, 2020)

I fell for the Eric Whitacre Choir... Jaw dropping! ❤


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi rmak,
yes, my plan is to use it as evolving soundscapes, not too atonal and certainly not abrasive. Lots of reverb, too


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> I fell for the Eric Whitacre Choir... Jaw dropping! ❤



So was the cost of my new computer monitor, one of the reasons why Eric Whitacre Choir is high on my list rather than on my computer drive


----------



## fourier (Nov 27, 2020)

Opted for Cinematic Studio Strings, despite tempted by so many others as well. The Black Weekend bundle would've fit in nicely I think, but after about ten years sidelined from pretty much any music making, I'm in no rush - so much to learn...and re-learn.

Coincidentally, my Arturia KeyLab 88 MkII arrived on BF after initially being told to expect it mid-December, so this became a pleasant November acquisition after all.


----------



## Beans (Nov 27, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> I fell for the Eric Whitacre Choir... Jaw dropping! ❤



I think Eric Whitacre Choir is about as close to perfect as a library can get.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 27, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> I think I might get some of those VSL vouchers though. I’ve got a feeling Synchron Brass or Woods are heading this way shortly, and if you combine an intro price and 25% off.......



Hm, might be one of the smartest BF purchases actually.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

rmak said:


> Yea I saw the manual. May I ask are you planning to use it mainly for soundscapes? It seems like the sieves engine can output melodic and harmonic content; it sounds pretty capable for multiple genres of music.


I have bought this as well and have had the FX version for a few months too. The FX version is quite incredible for generating natural sounding soundscapes - such as the dynamics of raindrops falling after a storm has passed. Plus lots else. My goal for the next while is to create synthetic soundscapes that sound very natural in their acoustic and dynamics as if the birds in a valley made various types of drones and blips and beeps 
I will say though that these softwares from sonic lab are to be learnt and explored for years - they are not trivial to use


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 27, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Oh I forgot Xperimenta Xvibe, really nice and $2 it’s too good!


I have a soft spot for vibraphones and xvibe is one really sweet instrument for the money, bought it a couple months ago.


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> I have bought this as well and have had the FX version for a few months too. The FX version is quite incredible for generating natural sounding soundscapes - such as the dynamics of raindrops falling after a storm has passed. Plus lots else. My goal for the next while is to create synthetic soundscapes that sound very natural in their acoustic and dynamics as if the birds in a valley made various types of drones and blips and beeps
> I will say though that these softwares from sonic lab are to be learnt and explored for years - they are not trivial to use



I'm reading the manual, on page 15 of 63 haha, before deciding to purchase it. That's cool that you had a good experience so far. With the sieves engine that is used for musical scales, do you know if it has the potential or capacity to layer under melodic material like pianos, strings, or synth leads without sounding unpleasant or strange? And may I ask if you purchased the 8.1 or the 8.1S version? I am still learning about ambisonic surround sound and how and if it could work with headphones.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

rmak said:


> I'm reading the manual, on page 15 of 63 haha, before deciding to purchase it. That's cool that you had a good experience so far. With the sieves engine that is used for musical scales, do you know if it has the potential or capacity to layer under melodic material like pianos, strings, or synth leads without sounding unpleasant or strange? And may I ask if you purchased the 8.1 or the 8.1S version? I am still learning about ambisonic surround sound and how and if it could work with headphones.


I bought 8.1 - I sometimes have the need for spatial audio when doing installations but not that often. I would just upgrade if I need that in the future. There are some good softwares for mapping from ambisonic to binaural now I think, DearVR is one I think, but also lots of freesofts from academic projects
I have not been layering with other conventional instruments - I dont see why not but is not something I have wanted to do so far. I would think there are easier ways to build complex layerings with say piano - but I would be interested to hear someone try - I think this is software that one will never exhaust.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

rmak said:


> I am still learning about ambisonic surround sound and how and if it could work with headphones.



Ambisonic and surround sound are different things. Sennheiser and others actually recommend that ambisonic recordings be mixed with headphones. The photo shows the Sennheiser AMBEO mike that I used to make ambisonic recordings a few months ago. The mike has four mike capsules and is normally oriented vertically. This is quite different from how surround sound recording is done.


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> I bought 8.1 - I sometimes have the need for spatial audio when doing installations but not that often. I would just upgrade if I need that in the future. There are some good softwares for mapping from ambisonic to binaural now I think, DearVR is one I think, but also lots of freesofts from academic projects
> I have not been layering with other conventional instruments - I dont see why not but is not something I have wanted to do so far. I would think there are easier ways to build complex layerings with say piano - but I would be interested to hear someone try - I think this is software that one will never exhaust.


Yes I agree; I've never seen one like this. I hope I am not overhyping this; that's why I am reading the manual. It just seems like feeding an ostinato into this cosmo, for instance, would create some interesting results. It would be very different than processing the same audio with Omnisphere's granular, FM etc... with modulations. Thank you for your input; I know maybe my thinking is a bit unconventional. But maybe there's some possibility here.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> There are some good softwares for mapping from ambisonic to binaural now I think, DearVR is one I think, but also lots of freesofts from academic projects



At this point, recorders that are capable of recording with ambisonic mikes can output binaural and stereo decoded tracks anyway. There's nothing esoteric about the decoding. For example, on a Sound Devices MixPre audio recorder that has the ambisonic plugin installed, this is just a menu choice. It is not a reason to go to the expense of DearVR Pro, which I use myself but for different reasons.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

Rory said:


> At this point, recorders that are capable of recording with ambisonic mikes can output binaural and stereo decoded tracks anyway. There's nothing esoteric about the decoding. This is not a reason to go to the expense of DearVR Pro, which I use myself but for different reasons.


I think the OP is talking about using the spatial version of Saturn - not live recordings


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 27, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> It's November, the month that holds the (evidently) Darkest Friday of the year. Apparently the developers all got wise our yearly spending habits though, because we've been having releases and deals flung all around our heads for the last few weeks and it seems to only be picking up from here.
> 
> Look, we all know where it's at. We need our fix, and this is the time to indulge (more than usual, maybe?). This is the month where we celebrate our capitalism and that's okay. We're all in this together, after all. I'm probably not the only person who had a budget set aside specifically for this month.
> 
> ...



This was the most aggressive BF I've seen to date. Honestly the whole marketing funnel has become nauseating. I managed to _check out_ on the majority of the hype and instead mainly focus on a few things I had my eye on, and/or demoed and fell in love with.

As a result I've actually been surprisingly well behaved this month... The temptation was there, (as well as the funds...) I'm just growing tired of opening up Kontakt and feeling exhausted. Not to mention it's irritating scrolling through my libraries and seeing stuff I haven't touched in forever, some I've barely touched at all (due to previous BF binges. ) BF can officially go f**k itself with a massive stale loaf of bread!



November Acquisitions so far... (And I plan on keeping it that way!)

*Glitchmahcines Polygon 2
Silence + Other Malaventum
Westwood Untamed Violin
HY Mosaic Keys*

Not purchased as part of a BF sale:

*Unfiltered Audio Bass-Mint* - (Finally a one stop shop for sub enhancement).
*Empty Vessel* *Entropia - *(Gorgeous dark and moody Absynth library).


Miraculously that's it so far... That said everyone do enjoy those shiny new toys!


Also - A Cyber Monday prediction:

All developers blast out an email with the subject "Black Friday Sale Extended!!" 

I guess I'm just saying don't panic-buy if you can help it... Most likely everything on sale today will still be on sale Monday so take the weekend to mull it over and you just might avoid some grief.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> I think the OP is talking about using the spatial version of Saturn - not live recordings



Either you're using an ambisonic recording, or for the matter a binaural recording, or you're trying to fake it.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

Rory said:


> Either you're using an ambisonic recording or you're trying to fake it.


That makes no sense to me - you can work in ambisonics purely synthetically, nothing faked at all. There is no "real" ambisonics or "fake" ambisonics


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> That makes no sense to me - you can work in ambisonics purely synthetically, nothing faked at all. There is no "real" ambisonics or "fake" ambisonics



It makes sense to people who are going to the effort and expense of making ambisonic and binaural recordings instead of trying to fabricate them from monaural recordings. Not that what you are saying is original. Glenn Gould's 1955 monaural recording of the Goldberg Variations was at one point turned into a so-called "dual track mono stereo recording".

The binaural mike in the photo, which I of course attired for the pandemic, costs US$7400. If you think that you can replace it by using a couple of mikes making ordinary mono recordings, and adding some digital wizardry, go for it. Let's hear the result.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Nov 27, 2020)

The only thing I’ve gotten is Lumina, because Project Sam sales seem to be less frequent than others. I’ll pass on Spitfire this time around but will catch the next one. Probably an Albion or two in my future.


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

Rory said:


> It makes sense to people who are going to the effort and expense of making ambisonic and binaural recordings instead of trying to fabricate them from monaural recordings. Not that what you are saying is original. Glenn Gould's 1955 monaural recording of the Goldenberg Variations was at one point turned into a so-called "dual track mono stereo recording".
> 
> The binaural mike in the photo, which I of course attired for the pandemic, costs US$7400. If you think that you can replace it by using a couple of omnidirectional mikes and adding some digital wizardry, go for it. Let's hear the result.



Sorry I started this topic, so I feel responsible. I don't mean to be contentious, and I truly appreciate and respect the dedication you have to your craft. I was just trying to learn about synthesizer, and the letter "S" on the product threw some questions at me. I'll try to be more thoughtful with the things I ask and share on this thread.

I do everything in the box and don't have the budget for gear, so I'm trying to learn about ways to get sounds. Software has come a long way but certainly it shouldn't be a replacement for what's original and real.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

rmak said:


> Sorry I started this topic, so I feel responsible. I don't mean to be contentious, and I truly appreciate and respect the dedication you have to your craft. I was just trying to learn about synthesizer, and the letter "S" on the product threw some questions at me. I'll try to be more thoughtful with the things I ask and share on this thread.



Actually, you implicitly raised some very good questions. Unlike the person who decided to say what you meant.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

Rory said:


> It makes sense to people who are going to the effort and expense of making ambisonic and binaural recordings instead of trying to fabricate them from monaural recordings. Not that what you are saying is original. Glenn Gould's 1955 monaural recording of the Goldenberg Variations was at one point turned into a so-called "dual track mono stereo recording".
> 
> The binaural mike in the photo, which I of course attired for the pandemic, costs US$7400. If you think that you can replace it by using a couple of mikes making ordinary mono recordings, and adding some digital wizardry, go for it. Let's hear the result.


mate I had a long standing academic association with a major spatial audio research group for years - i dont think you are understanding ambisonics or spatial audio as much as you think you do. Your attitude is offensive and I just put you on ignore


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Speaking of 'Fuck me'.
> 
> After spending over $700 to round out my orchestral setup, the thing that makes me giddy about my purchases is the 'free' Reason Rack plugin.
> 
> I may be broken.


When you spend $350 at SpitFire on stuff you only mildly want to get the "FREE" Aperture Orchestra...that's sickness.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Damnit, never say you're done...
> 
> I've been listening to Embertone's Joshua Bell violin, had an emotional moment and bought the LE version. Sounds beautiful. I hate BF


Perhaps the only purchase I could recommend without reservation. Hands down the best money I ever spent on samples ever. And I don't even know how to use it; I just push these white and black keys and this invisible little Josh Bell guy makes beautiful music. What I wanna know is where is he? I mean, he plays for me anytime I want him to! does he have a little house inside my controller? Hmm? No I haven't taken my meds, why?


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

apollinaire said:


> Currently looking at getting Cinematic Studio Solo Strings for 25% off. Does anyone know if they ever have greater discounts than 25%? This would be my first purchase from them. Thanks in advance.



I asked them that and they said sale is not that frequent, usually only BF. I am thinking of purchase CSSS, so I can buy into their loyalty program in case I decide to purchase CSW when it comes out in a few weeks. You get 30% discount once you buy one of their products.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 27, 2020)

rmak said:


> I asked them that and they said sale is not that frequent, usually only BF. I am thinking of purchase CSSS, so I can buy into their loyalty program in case I decide to purchase CSW when it comes out in a few weeks. You get 30% discount once you buy one of their products.


Yes, this is how they work. You get one product, and then you get loyalty discounts for all the other libraries. Since their products are not overpriced to start with, this is a great business model.


----------



## Tinesaeriel (Nov 27, 2020)

In terms of sample libraries, I've gotten 2-ish in this fine month of November:

1 - Nashville Scoring Strings. This may very well have supplanted Cinematic Studio Strings as my main string library. True, it doesn't do slow legatos as well as CSS, but for normal and agile legato, it performs spectacularly well, the tone is to die for. It reacts so perfectly to how I process my tracks and gets me super, super close the sound I've always wanted for my full orchestra/cinematic string section sound. 

2 - Junkie XL Brass, 3 Sections: Tuba, 6 Trumpets, 12 Trombones. I'd already got the 12 Horns a while back, and I'd figured it was time to get the basic section completed at the biggest ensemble size for each instrument. I do miss having mutes, trills, and flutters that CSB has, and sometimes I don't like the legato as much as I want to, especially on the horns, but the tone, like NSS, is to die for, and again, it reacts to the way I do processing on my tracks damn near perfectly with just the AMXL Tree mics loaded. Gonna be snagging the Bass Trombones sections sometime in the near future.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Yes, this is how they work. You get one product, and then you get loyalty discounts for all the other libraries. Since their products are not overpriced to start with, this is a great business model.


is there a code for this or does the discount just appear at checkout?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> is there a code for this or does the discount just appear at checkout?


No code required. Once you have bought and registered a product, the loyalty discount applies at checkout for other products. It's not an offer limited in time.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

great and thanks - I have had the viola da gamba for ages but the prepared piano is also attractive


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> great and thanks - I have had the viola da gamba for ages but the prepared piano is also attractive



The loyalty program is cinematic studio, not cinesamples. Cinesamples doesn't have the loyalty discount, but they currently have 60% off bundles for 24 hours.


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

rmak said:


> The loyalty program is cinematic studio, not cinesamples. Cinesamples doesn't have the loyalty discount, but they currently have 60% off bundles for 24 hours.


thanks - my silly mistake  Anyways put me onto a couple of good libraries going cheap so turned out a lucky mistake on my part


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 27, 2020)

This year I made a list - not very long. Just SampleLogic MAP, IK Space Delay and Synapse Audio 'The Legend' and _maybe_ CSS. There was nothing else I really wanted or needed.

That didn't quite work out. Somehow I ended up with:-

Luftrum Pandorum
A Klark Teknik BBD-320
Pro Sound Effects Core 2 Creator Bundle
CinePiano
VSL Synchron FX Strings
Pianoteq 7 + Ant Petrof 275
Cubase 11 Pro
Dorico 3.5
SSD 5.5 CLA Expansion
VSL BBO Bundle
Origin Effects Magma57
FLOW Symphonic Collection
Spitfire The Ton
Synapse Audio The Legend
IK Amplitube 5 pre-order
Waves Kaleidoscopes
Toontrack Funkmasters and UK Pop EZXs
Boom Library LiftFX
Samplelogic Motion Keys


----------



## Mithnaur (Nov 27, 2020)

RSK said:


> Embertone Joshua Bell, Shire Whistle, and Mountain Dulcimer
> Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds and the Ton
> Cinebrass Pro and Sonore
> 8Dio Anthology
> ...


Impressive ^^
I had taken a look at Embertone Joshua Bell ... really beautiful !!


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 8dio Intimate Brass and AV Infinite Brass are in totally different leagues.
> 
> -Int.Brass (like almost all 8dio libs) has LONG load times for me, while Inf.Brass is very compact, fast and agile by nature (RAM wise, the scripting CAN tax the CPU at times)
> 
> ...



Thanks for your insight, this is really helpful. I'm aware that the scope of both libraries is very different, and I think I might be falling into the trap of trying to do too much with something like Infinite. Some artists I'm influenced by these days are Bonobo, Telefon Tel Aviv, Nils Frahm and Olafur Arnalds. So my music draws on these in various proportions, and at most, brass is just an occasional secondary element to carry melody or support harmony over a mix of electronic and organic grooves, along with synths and textural pads. Not looking for tear-your-face-off staccato funk, that's for sure, at least not yet!

You raise a good point about price - I would love to write orchestral stuff well enough to justify more expensive libraries like Infinite, but frankly my chops are still fairly rudimentary in that department. So a library like Infinite might be overkill... as much as I love what Aaron's done with it! I already have the 8DIO Intimate Winds and Tenor Sax that I picked up for cheap (and I like both with the exception of the load times), so going with Intimate Brass probably makes most sense especially since it's on good discount at the moment. Since music is more of a hobby at this stage, it's probably prudent to spend accordingly!... Do wish the Intimate brass had a bit more oomph at the higher dynamics for the legatos though, but maybe I can squeeze some out with saturation and EQ modulation on modwheel... But anyway, for $84, it should give me a brass brush commensurate with my abilities and most needs at this stage.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 28, 2020)

Every year when this thread pops up, I find it so remarkable the way everyone buys such different products from one other. There's just so much variation in everyone's interests and what excites us.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 28, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> Every year when this thread pops up, I find it so remarkable the way everyone buys such different products from one other. There's just so much variation in everyone's interests and what excites us.



... I do wonder how many of us clicked on that Farting Moose link in the Deals thread though (🙋‍♂️), and what that really says about our interests!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 28, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> ... I do wonder how many of us clicked on that Farting Moose link in the Deals thread though (🙋‍♂️), and what that really says about our interests!


Couldn't resist 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 28, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> so far Time Macro (during NI Sale) and Afflatus (downloading now) and I just ordered a Korg D-1 to complement my Midi Setup (wasn't on sale but needed and wanted it)
> 
> but just you wait ten days and see that list get a tad bigger



added SA Orchestral Swarm + Harp (the ton) and EWC (Black Weekend Collection)

probably adding Heavyocity Ascend today 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 28, 2020)

So back on Nov 14, I posted the following November acquisitions:

Fallout Music: Anniversary Bundle
SampleTraxx: Vocal Shock
Waverunner: Alder Cello & Alder Violin
Spitfire: Originals Firewood Piano
Dream Audio: Indie Dobro
Bunker: Off-World Vol 1
Wide Blue Sounds: Elysium
Output: Analog Brass & Winds
Acustica: Camel
Audiority: Tube Modulator
Relab: Sonsig Rev-A
At that point, there were only 4 more items on my buy list for the remainder of the month.

Well, best laid plans and blah blah blah... fast-forward to Nov 28, and this is how much more carnage transpired in just 2 short weeks:

Silence & Other Sounds: Mystery Box
Silence & Other Sounds: Zithergeist
Strezov: Afflatus
Sampletekk: Emotional Pianos Bundle
RealiTone: RealiBanjo
RealiTone: Fingerpick 2
Embertone: Joshua Bell Essential
Exponential: PhoenixVerb
Reason Studios: Reason 11 upgrade
Sonuscore: Trinity Drums
Alex Pfeffer: String Theory Bundle
Ben Osterhouse: Pattern Strings
OwnHammer: (r)Evolution IRs Bundle
Spitfire: The Ton
RealiTone: Sunset Strings
Voxengo: TEOTE
 Damn... let this be a cautionary tale.


----------



## ned3000 (Nov 28, 2020)

Berlin Strings, Berlin Percussion, Berlin WW Revive (not happy about the lack of upgrade option from legacy but not unreasonable w/ the sale).

Spitfire Solo Strings and Whitacre Choir (already had Tundra so that bundle was a good deal) + Ricotti Mallets and the other goofy thing that came w/ that (already had the harp and the bundle was basically the same price as the mallets alone).

Joshua Bell violin and the mountain dulcimer from those guys.

Now I'm off to spend a month making new expression maps instead of writing music!


----------



## Fenicks (Nov 28, 2020)

I upgraded to Studio One 5 and got my first Eduardo Tarilonte library in Dark Era. My Black Friday list is meager compared to other people's but I'm happy.  I'm loving the strings and percussion in Dark Era; they're inspiring and open new soundscapes for me. Currently writing a track with a cello and Dark Era's antique lyre, bells, and bronze mortar. It sounds like a spooky fairytale.

The only other library I'm tempted by this Black Friday is Dystopian Guitars. My budget is spent but I may cave and get it anyway. We'll see.


----------



## Ivy_13 (Nov 28, 2020)

Century Strings 2.0 + Century Brass. 

BF ends here for me :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2020)

Ivy_13 said:


> Century Strings 2.0 + Century Brass.
> 
> BF ends here for me :D


One HELL of a package though! You are in for a lot of fun. And good sounding projects too!


----------



## Ivy_13 (Nov 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> One HELL of a package though! You are in for a lot of fun. And good sounding projects too!



Yes, I can't wait to discover everything that is in there! 
Fortunately, Christmas holidays are not too far away, I should have more time then...


----------



## Synetos (Nov 28, 2020)

So far, these are my BF budget purchases...

Studio One 5 Pro (been tempted to switch from Cubase/Nuendo for a fresh workflow setup, so bought it to play around with)

Spitfire: (Very happy with all of the Spitfire purchases)

BBC Symphony Orchestra Professional 
Eric Whitacre Choir
Spitfire Solo Strings
The Ton
8Dio: (So far, I regret every one of the 8Dio purchases. They sound nothing like the demo samples)

Spirit Flute
8Dioboe
Roula V1 
Aura Studio Percussion
Cinesamples:

Tina Guo Complete Bundle (Realtime latency is making these totally unplayable, so probably regret this purchase as well)
Still looking to add a good midi control surface. Wish I could find the one Christian is using in the Spitfire videos, but appears they are no longer made. Kind of have my eye on the Presonus FaderPort 8 or 16...particularly if I move more toward using Studio One.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

November so far (including some freebies):

*Effects*

MDelayMB - Meldaproductions
MFreeFXBundle (remove notice and unlock features) - Meldaproductions
MEssentialsFXBundle - Meldaproductions
CLA EchoSphere - Waves
7th Heaven - Liquid Sonics

*Synths and Presets*

Orb Synth - Hexachords
Loom II - Air
Vital Synth - Matt Tytel
Vital Signs (Vital presets) - Venus Theory
Surrealistic MG-1 Plus Synthesizer - Cherry Audio
Granulat - Rigid Audio
Elevator - Bi-Directional Sonics (Omnisphere) - Ilio

*Orchestral*

The Ton (Spitfire Harp, Ricotti Mallets & Orchestral Swarm)
Aluphone
BBC Symphony Orchestra Core
Aperture Orchestra
Ethera Gold Expansion

*Education*

Omnisphere 2 Explained - Groove3
Composition 1 - Mike Verta
Designing Synthesizer Sounds - Kadenze
Sound Design with Kontakt - Kadenze
Sound Synthesis Using Reaktor - Kadeze
Master the Fundamentals of Musical Composition - Art of Composing Academy
Composing in Sonata Form - Art of Composing Academy
Syntorial - Audible Genius

Things I'm still interested in:

Infinite Brass
Infinite Woodwinds
Plugin Boutique freebies
Roli Equator 2
Expressive E Arche


----------



## khollister (Nov 28, 2020)

Yeah, I completely lost control this month ...

Before BF:

VSL Synchron Strings Pro (intro discount expiring before BF sale)
Korg Minilogue XD module
Cubase 11 upgrade
During BF:

VSL BBO Bundle completion
VSL Steinway D-274 and Bosendorfer Imperial Synchron pianos
VSL Buthner Synchron piano uprade to full (all VSL purchase with 4 for 3 voucher deal)
ISW Plectra bundle + Ventus Duduk
Dune 3
NI Arkhis (have everything else I want in K13U)
2x2TB SSD's
2x8TB Seagate HDD's for backup (smokin Amazon deal - $135 ea)
Spitfire BF Collection (got EWC & SSoS, already had Tundra)
Things I considered but passed on:

VSL Synchronized WW and Synchronized SE vol 6 (Dimension Brass) - decided to wait on possible future Syncron WW & Brass "Pro" packages like strings. 
CSB or Century Brass bundle - happy with HWB and SSB until I see what VSL & EWQL (HOOPUS) are doing
Symphobia 2/3 - not good enough sale price
ISW Ventus bundle - already own SA Andy Findon Kitbag 1&2
Things I may still act on:

VSL Synchron Roompack for MIR Pro - would allow me to fly in solo winds to blend with BBO/Strings Pro
EWQL ComposerCloudPlus sub - access in Jan to HOOPUS as well as other EW libraries I don't own


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

I have to say I'm not sure I like Black Friday deals. The pressure to decide what to buy. I also feel a bit sick after spending it (I have the money, but I feel huge guilt spending this when I am a beginner).


----------



## khollister (Nov 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I have to say I'm not sure I like Black Friday deals. The pressure to decide what to buy. I also feel a bit sick after spending it (I have the money, but I feel huge guilt spending this when I am a beginner).



While there is certainly truth to not being able to buy your way to talent or experience, most of us have thousands of dollars of software we don't actually "need". The way I see it is that this is a hobby at this point in life (I'm retired from a primarily engineering career), and most people have way more expensive hobbies than this (boats, cars, golf ...). If you enjoy the stuff, learn something along the way and give your creative side an outlet, then it's all good from my perspective.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Nov 28, 2020)

I managed to keep some sense and stick to what I really need now... (so far)

Spitfire The Ton (upgrade from Swarm)
OT BWW (finally yes!)
OT BS special bows 1


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

khollister said:


> While there is certainly truth to not being able to buy your way to talent or experience, most of us have thousands of dollars of software we don't actually "need". The way I see it is that this is a hobby at this point in life (I'm retired from a primarily engineering career), and most people have way more expensive hobbies than this (boats, cars, golf ...). If you enjoy the stuff, learn something along the way and give your creative side an outlet, then it's all good from my perspective.


Very true, I might not be retired but I earn a good income with a good amount I can spend or save. I'm just not use to spending this amount of money for a hobby :D To be fair a good amount went on education, which was one of my primary goals for this BF.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 28, 2020)

Well, I have a much more limited budget than a lot of others here, but I stayed focused and got what I wanted!

AIR Xpand!2
iZotope Nectar Elements (free PB gift with above)
Sonuscore / Best Service Elysion
NI Arkhis

Last on the list:
Sonic Atoms Baltic Shimmers OR A couple of cheap PB purchases to get more of their freebies (leaning towards the former right now)


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2020)

Synetos said:


> Cinesamples:
> 
> Tina Guo Complete Bundle (Realtime latency is making these totally unplayable, so probably regret this purchase as well)
> Still looking to add a good midi control surface. Wish I could find the one Christian is using in the Spitfire videos, but appears they are no longer made. Kind of have my eye on the Presonus FaderPort 8 or 16...particularly if I move more toward using Studio One.



I’m looking at the Tina Gou bundle now...are they no good? Thought people raved about them ?

As for the Faderport...I have the 16 and it a wonderful setup for midi cc and daw control with studio one...


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I’m looking at the Tina Gou bundle now...are they no good? Thought people raved about them ?



The Tina Gou libraries are fantastic. Not entirely sure what the other poster is talking about, although I suspect it may have to do with the legato speed knob. If the legato speed is set lower, it can make note changes feel like they have a delay.

And the Vol 1 Tina Guo library is best suited for slower passages. It's not really designed for fast playing in my experience.


----------



## khollister (Nov 28, 2020)

Synetos said:


> Still looking to add a good midi control surface. Wish I could find the one Christian is using in the Spitfire videos, but appears they are no longer made. Kind of have my eye on the Presonus FaderPort 8 or 16...particularly if I move more toward using Studio One.



For MIDI CC faders, the Nakedboards MC-8 is hard to beat, aside from delivery time (comes via post from Russia). It's small, well made, inexpensive, easy to program.

For DAW control (mixer control surface) The Faderports (I have an 8 I use with Cubase) are excellent. The Behringer unit is supposed to be good as well.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 28, 2020)

Surprisingly, almost nothing. I assumed that I'd be buying some stuff. But I do try to make what I already have - work ... and the closer I studied things the more I realized that they weren't really necessary. (or I just wasn't ready to make an informed purchase)

I did buy Trackspacer on sale for $29. That's it, so far. Of course, BF isn't over yet


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2020)

Just picked up Arturia V Collection 7 for €149


----------



## Rory (Nov 28, 2020)

Synetos said:


> Still looking to add a good midi control surface. Wish I could find the one Christian is using in the Spitfire videos, but appears they are no longer made.



The same people who made Palette Gear, which is what Henson uses, have just started shipping Monogram Creative Console, which is the successor. The new Console and app are backwards compatible with Palette Gear.

One person here expects to receive his Monogram Console on Monday, and I should receive mine later in the week.

See this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-palette-gear-its-new-midi-controllers.95025/

There is also some discussion in the thread about Faderport.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 28, 2020)

Rory said:


> The same people who made Palette Gear, which is what Henson uses, have just started shipping Monogram Creative Console, which is the successor. The new Console and app are backwards compatible with Palette Gear.


That looks cool!


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 28, 2020)

Synetos said:


> So far, these are my BF budget purchases...
> 
> Studio One 5 Pro (been tempted to switch from Cubase/Nuendo for a fresh workflow setup, so bought it to play around with)
> 
> ...



Im a fan of the Faderfox UC4. Might be on the small side for some, but I actually find it preferable to have the faders closet together so you can adjust multiple at once without having to splay your fingers out.

Plus, the buttons on the bottom can function as keyswitches.


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 28, 2020)

OT Modus, Abbey Road One, Berlin Woods and Percussion, VSL Synchron Strings Pro on Intro Offer, VSL SE 2 and 5, VSL BBO Solaris, Neptune, Hercules, Izar, Wide Blue Sound Elysium, Cinematic Studio Brass... I think... that's it? I still want Nashville Scoring Strings and Sonuscore The Orchestra 2


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 28, 2020)

khollister said:


> Yeah, I completely lost control this month ...
> 
> Before BF:
> 
> ...


I almost got the SE Dimension Brass too.. settled for the SE Dimension strings only and CSB instead after demoing SE Dimension Brass.


----------



## Pantonal (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm considering adding Afflatus to CSS and CSSS (and CSB). Do they play well together?

I've already added Infinite Winds and Steven Slate Drums. I also upgraded Joshua Bell to full version.


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 28, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> I'm considering adding Afflatus to CSS and CSSS (and CSB). Do they play well together?
> 
> I've already added Infinite Winds and Steven Slate Drums. I also upgraded Joshua Bell to full version.


Definitely  I use them both together a lot. I turn off the reverb inside the GUI of Afflatus and send them both through the same convolution. They layer nicely together. I like to use the room mics for the brass as well as opposed to the default mix


----------



## tomosane (Nov 28, 2020)

tomosane said:


> Didn't really plan on buying anything and TBH I've lately become less and less enthusiastic about new sample libraries, even though my collection isn't huge by any means. What I got:
> 
> - Kazrog True Iron & True Dynamics bundle (50% off)
> - Black Rooster VLA-2A compressor (something like 90% off)
> - TDL Molotok compressor (free version for now)


Looks like the GAS lowkey got me and I still added another purchase:

- NI Abbey Road Drummer collection (50% off)

I don't actually need acoustic drum samples all that often and I have a modest collection of cheapo libraries like Analogue Drums, but I find I almost exclusively use the drumsets in Komplete (standard, not Ultimate). Just something about how well and consistently they are programmed and how easy they are to use in general. NI first party libraries are kinda underrated in general I guess


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2020)

tomosane said:


> NI Abbey Road Drummer collection (50% off)


Nice. I agree these sound good, at least the Sixties version in regular Komplete does. Guess the rest is good too.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 28, 2020)

tomosane said:


> Looks like the GAS lowkey got me and I still added another purchase:
> 
> - NI Abbey Road Drummer collection (50% off)



I actually like the Vintage Drummer a lot for jazz. Has the right vibe and fro.the right era.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 28, 2020)

Updated Kontakt! Whoopee!!!!


----------



## Norhernlys (Nov 28, 2020)

Ended up with and hopefully it stays like this:

Dominus Pro Update
Timedrops

Ibrido Zero

The Ton
BBCSO Core
Originals Intimate Strings
Aperture Orchestra

Trinity Drums
Ethera Gold 2.5 Upgrade


----------



## scarkord (Nov 28, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> ...OR A couple of cheap PB purchases to get more of their freebies



If you don't already have Quadravox, I've just got a second licence you can have. Already have all 4 freebies, but couldn't resist buying Olympus Choir Micro so got another licence for Quadravox which I don't actually need. PM me and I'll send you the details.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 28, 2020)

scarkord said:


> If you don't already have Quadravox, I've just got a second licence you can have. Already have all 4 freebies, but couldn't resist buying Olympus Choir Micro so got another licence for Quadravox which I don't actually need. PM me and I'll send you the details.


PM sent. Thank you so much!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 28, 2020)

Update:

Purchased:

- VSL SySPro Standard
- The rest of the BBO bundle
- Synchron FX I Strings (upgrade)
- Century Strings 2.0 Update
- AI Red Planet Piano
- Ethera Gold CyberWorld Expansion
- Chris Heins Strings Compact (addiction-related)
- Ozone 9 Elements (for free)
- another SSD
- Seventh Heaven Standard

Next on my list:
- FabFilter Pro-Q3 (maybe)
- another iLok Key

So my list is pretty much finished.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Update:
> 
> Purchased:
> 
> ...


I am very tempted by Chris Heins Strings Compact but so far have resisted getting it


----------



## AndyP (Nov 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I am very tempted by Chris Heins Strings Compact but so far have resisted getting it


I am curious myself how I will like them. First and foremost I want to use them as first chairs.
We will see ...


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I have to say I'm not sure I like Black Friday deals. The pressure to decide what to buy. I also feel a bit sick after spending it (I have the money, but I feel huge guilt spending this when I am a beginner).



Same. This is partly why I opted to sit this one out. I decided to get more familiar with my existing stuff rather than expanding the toolbox. Also, as a hobbyist with a partner and a kid, you only get a few hours of computer time per week.


----------



## hayvel (Nov 28, 2020)

I am super happy with my November Aquisitions. 

- Started with VSL SySPro and Synchronized Woodwinds
- Added Performance Samples Angry Brass Pro and Oceania I
- Just got ProjectSAM Swing! for a recent project

Got all of this at (significant) discount and do not regret any purchase at all. Great month. Have also been looking at 8dio Firetrumpet and Trombone, Liquidsonics 7th heaven and Soundtoys Little Alterboy, but they are not urgent and my budget is limited.

Despite the savings, the endless flood of deals and the mental processes it causes can be very exhausting. There is alot to consider and compare. Yes, I have a wishlist and try to keep organized, but there is always some surprise alternatives landing in my mailbox that make me reconsider (Swing! Is an example).


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 28, 2020)

HotCoffee said:


> Same. This is partly why I opted to sit this one out. I decided to get more familiar with my existing stuff rather than expanding the toolbox. Also, as a hobbyist with a partner and a kid, you only get a few hours of computer time per week.



I feel you on that one!


----------



## alchemist (Nov 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I have to say I'm not sure I like Black Friday deals. The pressure to decide what to buy. I also feel a bit sick after spending it (I have the money, but I feel huge guilt spending this when I am a beginner).


The guilt is always there lol, I do this for a living and still feel dirty haha


----------



## AndyP (Nov 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I am very tempted by Chris Heins Strings Compact but so far have resisted getting it


CH Strings are fun to play. They also sound better than expected. The vibrato takes some getting used to, so I have to find some suitable settings. Better less than too much, otherwise it sounds rather unnatural.
I like them very much from the first playing and the possibilities of the settings are extensive. Very nice, I am glad that I took them. For the price a real bargain.


----------



## olsontex (Nov 28, 2020)

I went a little overboard this Black Friday but on the plus side at least most of my purchases filled specific needs, were good bargains, and I still have $98 left from my original budget! On the downside, I still have $568 worth of plugins on my shopping list. Anyway, I thought I'd break out what I acquired and include a few comments in case anyone else was wrestling with the decision to buy similar products. These are in order of my priorities before BF sales were revealed (Melodyne Editor upgrade from Assistant was my #1 priority but it didn't go on sale - need that polyphonic capability):

*Fabfilter: Pro-L 2 Limiter ($149), Pro-C 2 Compressor ($114)*
comment: While these are versatile tools, I got them to use as the last two plugins in my Mastering Chain. The savings is modest but it's better than nothing for 2 plugins widely considered best-in-class.

tip... if it's your first Fabfilter purchase, buy it from a site that offers cashback rewards, then buy any additional Fabfilter plugins directly from the Fabfilter site where your discount will be the highest.

*Acustica Audio: Viridian Channel Strip ($36)*
comment: I get a 25% discount but even without it, this is the Channel Strip steal of BF2020. Viridian is a Helios emulation and currently has the deepest discount, but there are other good Acustica deals currently on their site.

tip... if you've been on the fence about jumping into the Acustica world, this would be a low risk opportunity. This is my 11th Acustica product and Viridian was in my top 3 that I didn't own.

*Presonus Studio One 5 upgrade from SO 4 ($97)*
comment: I am firmly committed to SO as my DAW of choice, but I was fairly disappointed with the new features in version 5. There has also been a lot of frustration in the SO community regarding bugs and 3rd Party compatibility with this release, but I'm confident in time all will be OK - based on incremental enhancements and fixes we've received in previous versions.

tip... if you're considering migrating to Studio One, the current deals are about as good as they get

*Leapwing Audio: Stage One ($119)*
comment: Along with the Fabfilter buys, this was another highly pre-meditated purchase aimed at rebuilding my Mastering Chain. I've been relying on Izotope Ozone and Brainworx Masterdesk (along with a handful of other Saturation, EQ, Comp plugins), which get the job done but doesn't advance my skill set. It's too easy to fall in the trap of accepting suggested settings in Ozone so I'm going to shelve it until I feel more confident tactically using the individual modules.

*Plugin Alliance: Dangerous Music BAX EQ ($30), BX_Digital 3 ($30)*
comment: The last of my Mastering Chain replacement plugins for now. Expect to get utility from the BAX EQ on individual tracks too. 

tip... This tip is for the newer folks. If you've spent time in forums then you've undoubtedly come across posts bashing Waves and sometimes Plugin Alliance. I encourage you to make up your own mind about Waves. Personally, while I think some of their offering has been eclipsed by newer products, I also think there are numerous Waves plugins that continue to more than hold their own. My main comment though is do not get Plugin Alliance confused with Waves even though at times it appears they have similar business models. I find Plugin Alliance products to be a significant step above Waves and many other more respected companies as well.

*Red Room Audio: Bluegrass Fiddle ($58)
Orange Tree Samples: Slide Lap Steel ($43)*
No I'm not into country, but I've surprisingly found a need for both instruments one time more often than I'm willing to allow to continue. As a musician, I'm primarily an acoustic guitar player and have typically had the mentality of "if it has strings I can probably figure out to play it well enough to fake it". I play lap-style slide guitar on an old Oahu from the 1930s from time-to-time so that's potentially the case for Slide Lap Steel. I can confirm however that is absolutely not the case for fiddle as I bought a violin a few years back and failed miserably to make much progress. I think I'll make a post about this topic (more in the context of Bass Guitar) but for now I'm going to stop getting side-tracked.

For my ears and perceived ease-of-use the Red Room Fiddle was the clear category winner in my research. Conversely, The Orange Tree Slide was 1 if 3 acceptable options, along with Tod's Virtual Instruments and Impact Soundworks. Orange Tree was by far the most cost effective option.

tip... Another beginner tip. If your background is mostly using software synths or playing physical instruments then before jumping into orchestral or unique instruments like these two, make sure you understand what you are getting into. Be prepared for both a new learning curve and an increased level of dexterity requirement (if playing in real-time). If you want realistic and sophisticated results there is no getting around learning how to incorporate articulation or learning different types of automation. I found this aspect to be a bit more challenging than I expected and it's still a work in progress for me.

*Embertone: Walker 1955 ($50) + Hammer Mic ($7.50) + Room Mic ($7.50)
Sampletekk: Emotional Piano Bundle ($32)*
I already have a lot of the pianos typically mentioned for quality/usability but the Embertone Walker has been sitting at the top of my "next piano" list for a long time. At a 50% discount it was time to pull the trigger even if it wasn't essential. I didn't buy the Emotional Piano Bundle on impulse or just because it looked like a good deal. There is one piano in-particular in this bundle that I genuinely wanted - the Vertikal MKII. I think I'll also find a use for 2 of the other 3 pianos.

tip 1: I know there are many people on this forum with far more expertise than me as it relates to pianos, but for what it's worth I consider the Embertone among the Top 5 V.I. pianos (maybe Top 3). If it's ever been discounted more than 50% I must have missed it, so if you are struggling to make a piano decision then I'd give the Walker 1955 some serious consideration.

tip 2: This is for folks still getting their feet wet with plugins... do not be turned off by an instrument, effect, or utility just because it's "old or inexpensive". I have a pretty good toolkit of higher end plugins but there are a number of very low cost ($20-$40) and a few free plugins that I use on a regular basis.


----------



## olsontex (Nov 28, 2020)

*Sonnox: Oxford Inflator ($36)*
This was my first BF2020 purchase and I can't say enough about how much I like this plugin. It was already on my list of priorities before BF deals started appearing, but if I'd known how useful it would become in my workflow then it would have been way up towards the top of the list. The learning curve... about 5 minutes. The flexibility... great on tracks, great on busses, and is a candidate to be a primary saturator/harmonics generator/sonic enhancer at the front of my Mastering Chain.

tip 1: Inflator regularly sells for $156 (78% discount) and adds value in multiple stages of the recording process. My "use" description above is not a misunderstanding on my part, but for what it's worth Inflator is categorized as a Limiter. I'm ready to call this the best overall deal of BF2020.

tip 2: If you are in the market for very high quality Mastering tools and your budget is around $150, then look for the Oxford Enhance Bundle, which if I remember was selling around $135. In addition to Inflator you get Transmod and most importantly the Oxford Limiter. For some reason, I can't find the deal still on "a popular online store" but if it returns then consider it a bargain. Even though I had mapped out a specific plan for upgrading my chain, I did actually consider buying Inflator as part of this package. BTW, Sonnox sells both a "Native" and an "HD/HDX" version of their products. The HD/HDX version is about twice as expensive and is specifically for users running hardware accelerated Pro Tools systems (AAX DSP). If that isn't you, make sure you buy the lower cost Native version.

*Soundtoys: Microshift ($37)*
I bought this with a specific purpose in mind on vocals, and potentially as a tool to help thicken guitars.

Tip... I'm at that awkward stage with Soundtoys (my 5th purchase) where I'm second guessing if I should have just bought their Effects Rack package. I'm going to continue telling myself that buying specific plugins for specific purposes is the way to go, but in this one case I know deep down that isn't true. If you are thinking about getting into Soundtoys or have only purchased 1 or 2 of their plugins, then buy the Effects Rack. It's a 14 plugin package on sale for $129, and includes nearly all of their top effects.

*Mastering the Mix: Bassroom ($43)
Audiority: XenoVerb ($22)*
*UJAM: Finisher Voodoo ($29)*
Despite having a detailed BF2020 plan, I'm still susceptible to moments of impulse too. I don't really regret these purchases and will probably get some utility, but they were impulse buys. Now that I realize my budget is almost spent, I kinda wish I still had the $94 I spent on these plugins for a few things I really need.

tip... Do what I say, not what I do... Seriously if anyone has ever managed to come up with an approach for maintaining discipline during BF then please let me know your secret.


Plugins I got for free:
*Pluginboutique: Evantide Quadrovox, Mastering the Mix Animate, D16 Drumazon*
*Best Service: Chris Hein Chromatic Harmonica Lite
Waves: CLA Echosphere
Adam Audio: D16 Devastor*
*Slate Digital: Fresh Air*

I've actually been learning how to play harmonica this year. Good chance by January my repertoire will consist of When the Levee Breaks, and... well that's it. Nevertheless, the Chris Hein harmonica is the only one I might have considering buying on my own but I've been pleasantly surprised by other zero cost products in the past. Haven't had a chance to try these out yet.

What I didn't get but am still considering purchasing:

An additional Drum V.I., more specifically one that doesn't require a whole lot of thought and effort because this is my least favorite element of putting music together. The 4 Drum products I have sound fine but I want something easier so I can invest my time getting better in other areas. I'm 99% sure my remaining budget will be spent on either:

*Toontrack EZ Drums 2 ($79) + Americana EZX ($19) or
Realitone Realidrums ($100)*

I also need to fill a few solo instrument holes:

Brass
*8DIO: New Century Solo Brass Tuba, Bass Trombone, and Trumpet *

Banjo
*Realitone Realibanjo ($40) or
Bolder Banjo ($59)*

And a few things I managed to resist but still caught my eye. I have enough rewards cash to get one of these for free or Harmonics deeply discounted:

*Soundiron High School Drum Corps ($29)*
*Soundiron Drinking Piano ($41)
Softube Harmonics ($59)*
*Audiority The Abuser ($22)*


----------



## olsontex (Nov 28, 2020)

One final Tip/Comment:

As I've recently spent an immense amount of time researching Mastering Chain options, I'd like to mention that the Weiss DS1-MK3 Suite is on sale for $399 (regularly $549). It's a software version of a $9000 DIGITAL hardware unit and includes their maximizer, comp/limiter, and de-ess. Since the hardware is digital, it appears they were able to match the algorithms in the software version highly accurately. The Weiss suite ended up ranked #1 on my list but I went a different direction because (1) for $40 more, the combo of Fabfilter/Leapwing/P.A. plugins will also provide a lot of utility in the mixing stage and (2) Weiss excels at preserving kick/snare punch without squashing other tracks but accentuates the HH/Cymbals quite a bit. My music typically leans on the softer side so the Pro-L 2 seemed like a better choice for me at the moment. I still think the Weiss suite is at the top of the heap for ITB mastering and I will more than likely purchase it in the future. If my description fits your music and you can stomach the price, I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Weiss DS1-MK3. 

P.S. I read often but post very little... thought I'd get my money's worth this time.


----------



## BlackDorito (Nov 28, 2020)

So far:

- Afflatus
- Berlin Woodwinds
- SA Birth of the Trumpet

Guess I'll be eating mac and cheese for awhile.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 28, 2020)

* Spitfire Audio AROOF
* SA Birth Of A Trumpet
* PA Unfiltered Audio BYOME
* Slate Digital VTM
* Celemony Melodyne 5 Editor

Guess I'll be eating Top Ramen for awhile.


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Captain Oveur (Nov 28, 2020)

olsontex said:


> Seriously if anyone has ever managed to come up with an approach for maintaining discipline during BF then please let me know your secret.



Here's my secret technique for this Black Friday: buy the PastToFutureReverbs bundle, then spend the next three days clicking download links. You won't have time to do anything else.


----------



## Levon (Nov 28, 2020)

Purchases so far:


Keepforest Devastator Full Edition
Keepforest Risenge Pro

Still considering:


Soundtoys (can't decide between the full set or the Rack only)
Audio Imperia Areia
Audio Imperia Nucleus (Already own Jaegar so I'd only be buying this for the Woodwinds and solo instruments... do I really need this?)


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

AndyP said:


> CH Strings are fun to play. They also sound better than expected. The vibrato takes some getting used to, so I have to find some suitable settings. Better less than too much, otherwise it sounds rather unnatural.
> I like them very much from the first playing and the possibilities of the settings are extensive. Very nice, I am glad that I took them. For the price a real bargain.


Will give them some more thought. realitone sunset strings also looks good though a fair bit more money


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2020)

WHAT A RIDE!!!

This november turned out expense but also very productive regarding crossing out things from my wishlist. Now I have to be productive in writing some music...

Audio Imperia:

Areia
Talos
Talos has the best 12-horn-patch I know so far (and it was my sixth)

Cinesamples:

Voxos 2
Voices of War: Men of the North
I'm quite happy with Voxos. Seems to be a real bread-and-butter-choir library.

Heavyocity:

Forzo
Not really impressed by the "common" articulations of the "natural" sections but the effects and cluster will turn out very useful.

Orchestral Tools:

Metropolis Arc 3
Metropolis Arc 4
Berlin Woodwinds
Berlin Brass
Berlin Percussion
Berlin Strings
Berlin Special Bows 1
Berlin Special Bows 2
Now I just have to wait until they all got ported to SINE...

Performance Samples:

Angry Brass
Caspian Brass
Fluid Shorts 1
Fluid Shorts 2
Oceania
Spitfire Audio:

Eric Whitacre choir
(Aperture Orchestra)
Could have wait for the christmas sale to give myself a break but I really wanted this Aperture Orchestra.

Strezov:

Afflatus Chapter One
Balkan Ethnic Orchestra
Luckily Storm Choir wasn't on sale...

VSL:

Synchron String I (as addition to Synchron String Pro)
BBO: Andromeda
BBO: Black Eye
BBO: Fornax
BBO: Zodiac
I don't think I need the remaining BBO collections which I haven't picked up during introduction period. But I was sad that I missed these three and now am very happy that there was a chance to grab them on the intro price.



So only four things left on my wishlist:

Audiobro:

Genesis
Modern Scoring Brass
Modern Scoring Strings
Strezov:

Storm Choir Ultimate


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

olsontex said:


> Mastering the Mix: Bassroom ($43)



Might be one of three things I buy. Seems extremely useful.


----------



## brynolf (Nov 29, 2020)

Managed to stay cool this year. Bought the Efimov accordion, Popelka bassoon and a bunch of EZX from Toontrack.


----------



## decredis (Nov 29, 2020)

decredis said:


> Ended up getting a bunch of Neural DSP ampsims (Cory Wong, Plini, Nolly, Darkglass), a couple of Mercuriall ampsims, and two mediaeval/renaissance packages (Rinascimento, Era II), and Librewave's Sordina.
> 
> Very happy with the ampsims, happy with parts of the mediaeval packages (especially the Rinascimento lutes, and the Era winds), and happy with the Sordina mutes, although the wah function isn't as good as I'd hoped.


Update: I also got tempted into buying the Embertone Walker D (I previously only have all the NI pianos pre-Noire, and Pianoteq 7 Pro, and Xperimenta Due)... I've not downloaded all the mics yet but I'm loving the sound so far, and plays well... although using the half-pedalling beyond the eco setting puts some pressure on my system.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 29, 2020)

After decided to let go to OT Berlin libraries now I have a dilemma about buying Afflatus, Update BBCSO Core to PRO or get Nashville Scoring Strings. I have already CSS and a couple of ARKs, so maybe I don't need another string library finally... Any thoughts?

By the moment, November got a lot of my budget:

Modus (Introductory price offer)
LA Sessions (Introductory price offer)

NI OT Bundle (Special Bows and Time libraries)

Seventh Heaven Pro
Cinematic Rooms Pro

Thinking to buy a course from Art of Composing Academy and Babylon Art for Logic to put all in place!


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> WHAT A RIDE!!!
> 
> This november turned out expense but also very productive regarding crossing out things from my wishlist. Now I have to be productive in writing some music...
> 
> ...



Some day, I too shall crap money.


----------



## mrnanovideos (Nov 29, 2020)

The final verdict:

Xperimenta Project Harpsichord and Vibes
RedRoom Audio Gypsy Fiddle
Embertone's Walker D Lite
Cinematique Instruments Mandolin
Realibanjo
Ilya Efimov Balalaika, Contrabass Balalaika, Nylon Guitar Bundle
Cineharp
Samplemodeling Trombone
Fluffy Audio Solo Viola
Embertones Solo Bass

Hoping that Ostinato Noir goes on sale during Sonokinetics 12 Days of Christmas Sale. My wallet, however, isn't hoping.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 29, 2020)

Well I picked up a few interesting things - bearing in mind I was hoping to have ignored BF completely. 

First of all, Cubase 11, which is pretty much an automatic buy for me in anycase.

Whilst persuing the website, I also ended up buying Cubasis 3, which is currently £ 22.99 on the app store. As I do most of my composition on Staffpad these days, having a program where you do basic tweaking of the stems on the same platform seems a no brainer at that price. It's les than pizza night for the family.

Also, Boom Studio Turbine. There was a 24 hour sale where it was available for $50 instead of $ 199, and yes it was a complete impulse purchase. My neighbours now think they are living next to Heathrow Airport, and insane fun.

And with stacking lots of coupons, I managed to get Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro for a little over $100. I really rate 7th heaven, and this will now mean I have four main reverbs, with Spaces II and Fabfilter Pro R being to other two. Somehow it feels rather indulgent to have four reverbs, but I shall have to learn to live with the guilt.

I'm amazed that I really have little interest in the Berlin series at 50%. But I've become a fan of the Synchron player recently, and find I'm reaching for Kontakt libraries less and less. Or perhaps I am cured of this peculiar affliction we call GAS.

Besides, I have a feeling by the middle of next year I am going to be spending an obscene amount on a new Mac when they get the RAM on these new ARM models sorted out.

In the meantime I look forward to the arrival of the Full Score of Aliens that is due to be shipped shortly. I'm very excited about that, and will keep me busy for weeks. 

But as far as libraries go, the only one I had a really close look at was UVI World Suite 2, as I have very little in that particular vein, but it's not somehting I need right now.

I've been playing with the free Spectralayers that comes with Cubase 11, and it's interesting. Not sure I'd use the full version....but some fun to be had pulling vocals from tracks though....


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> WHAT A RIDE!!!
> 
> This november turned out expense but also very productive regarding crossing out things from my wishlist. Now I have to be productive in writing some music...
> 
> ...


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Three last purchases:
> Soniclab Cosmof
> Prismo Singing Bowls
> Soundfxwizard Mokarpa
> ...



Was just about to buy the bowls and saw there was also another library. I wondered if you ( @tf-drone ) knew about it, or if perhaps there was a reason you chose one over the other.

From what I can gather from the sound demos, they'd probably compliment each other well. The other library has a smaller bowl, with a much brighter tone and some interesting articulations (Also sound-design patches). 

Anyway, if you didn't know and might be interested, the sale does't end until tomorrow.









Singing Bowl


Singing Bowl features a variety of sounds captured directly from a small Tibetan singing bowl. The library was meticulously recorded in s



sonniss.com


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi,

finally I pickes up Waldorf Largo, it was too good an offer to pass.



el-bo said:


> Was just about to buy the bowls and saw there was also another library. I wondered if you ( @tf-drone ) knew about it, or if perhaps there was a reason you chose one over the other.
> 
> From what I can gather from the sound demos, they'd probably compliment each other well. The other library has a smaller bowl, with a much brighter tone and some interesting articulations (Also sound-design patches).
> 
> ...


yes, I was aware of it, too, but I arbitrarily decided one library is enough. The prismo library is larger (so longer held notes, I surmised) and sounded a bit nicer. But yes, the Soniss lib sounds good too, and less than 10 bucks ist something of a no-brainer. So bought it on 'A Sound Effect'.

So, caught in the act, I bought
Cinematic Chimes on sale,
https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/mikedunn/singing-bowls (Mike Dunn's) on sale,
Fratcure Sounds's a bit on sale.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> finally I pickes up Waldorf Largo, it was too good an offer to pass.
> 
> ...




So, wait a minute...You have all five?? Man, the FOMO is real


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 29, 2020)

Yup,
when a nice set of real bowls would cost several thousand bucks, those few libs are a steal.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Yup,
> when a nice set of real bowls would cost several thousand bucks, those few libs are a steal.



Haha! Gotcha! Used to love playing mine. Gave it away when I went travelling.

The Fracture library was the one I've been after for a while. However, for the moment I'd much rather have a wider variety of sounds. Hadn't heard of the other two. The one on LootAudio is a clear no-brainer, despite being short of details. And 'Cinematic Chimes' seems to also have some great sound-design stuff as well as percussive loops (Nice that it comes in different formats, also).


----------



## jneebz (Nov 29, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> I fell for the Eric Whitacre Choir... Jaw dropping! ❤


I am soooo close to doing the same. It seems so inspiring...dang


----------



## chibop (Nov 29, 2020)

Spitfire BBC Syphony Orchestra Professional
Spitfire TON (Harp, Ricotti Mallets, Orchestral Swarm)
Spitfire Aperture Orchestra
Embertone Walker 1955 Concert D
Upgrade Arturia V Collection 4 to 7


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 29, 2020)

el-bo said:


> The one on LootAudio is a clear no-brainer


which one is that?


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> which one is that?



https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/mikedunn/singing-bowls


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 29, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> which one is that?



It's Mike Dunn's.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 29, 2020)

I bought and haven't tried basically any of:

- Spitfire's The Ton (Swarm Orchestra being the highlight for me)
- Century Brass Solo Bundle (and got the Artisan bundle with it)
- Goodhertz! Vulf Compressor + Wow Control + Midside
- GetGoodDrums Modern & Massive
- Embertone's JB Esential
- Audio Imperia Photosynthesis Mystic Cello

It was the result of several weeks of intense spreadsheeting. I'm very pleased with the result, and will make a track with everything. I would have love to squeeze in a Ben Osterhouse library in there, but it will have to wait, unfortunately.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> WHAT A RIDE!!!
> 
> This november turned out expense but also very productive regarding crossing out things from my wishlist. Now I have to be productive in writing some music...
> 
> ...



That's an expensive haul, and I can't imagine what else you would need in your template. Now go and write some music!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2020)

OK I'll share.

I got a few things. Some exciting, some not.

1) 16TB external HD 7200 RPM for backups. It's a dual 8TB drive, and works in RAID, or JBOD. I'm going to use it as two 8TB drives, one for a Time Machine Backup of my main system PLUS all three of my 2TB external sample drives. then the second drive I'll use with another backup service (probably Carbon Copy Cloner) for same purpose, so I'll have two local independent backups. Then I'm using BackBlaze cloud based backup service, and they will backup your external drives (caveat - they WON'T backup any Time Machine drives, and they WON'T backup important folders like your Applications folder!). So I'll use Backblaze to backup the main system and the extra external drive. That should give me 2 bare metal local backups and one bare metal external backups, with 4 copies of all my samples.

Too much? Ha...well my computer is 7 years old and I know SSDs fail...this brings security. I have a couple 2TB Western Digital HDs for Time Machine backups, and on two occasions had to use them for bare metal full recovery. Too close for comfort; I don't exactly trust those drives - I'm probably being paranoid but they're fairly "clicky" and slow. The 16TB drive I bought is a GLYPH TECH drive that is supposed to be industry standard...

By the way guys and gals, please please for your own sake make a good backup strategy for yourselves. I once lost 4 hard drives full of music and other data - and it isn't even because they failed; someone deliberately erased them! Having at least one cloud-based backup of all your stuff is so important; you never know. I'm a nice guy and the attack was just absolutely out of the blue and not something I would have expected.

Let's put it another way: data loss, coming to a computer near you, at the most inopportune moment. Do something about it.

2) SpitFire: Bought The Ton and got Orchestral Swarm for $45; had the other items in the list. Bought The Black Weekend and got Tundra $241 - had the other items in the list. Also got the FINDON flutes 1 to round up to the requisite $349+. Got the Aperture Orchestra of course.

3) Went for the Kontakt 15 UCE. I wanted too many of the things in the package, like Noire, and the Cremona quartet, Arkhis, Mallet Flux etc. I know it's overkill and I'll be making myself go through their stuff after I get it, but this was my real Christmas Gift "to me."

4) GullFoss. Been enjoying using it

5) Melodyne 5 Studio. I do mixes with singers regularly, and the pitch correction is invaluable. I like the update which make the sibilants visible.

6) Mir Pro 24. I love the concept of being able to place instruments into a virtual space; I'm looking forward to trying out this highly esteemed reverb.

I am probably forgretting something, but that's basically what I did. Oh, and everything I got is on 0% interest between 6 month and 48 months. I hate paying interest on anything!!!

Thanks for all you guys and gals out there. We may not know each other, but you all keep me company and make life less lonely and more meaningful. Love you all.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> That's an expensive haul, and I can't imagine what else you would need in your template. Now go and write some music!



Right on it! For my first project I restricted myself to only the BBO-packs - and the Soundiron Theremin which I got in October


----------



## olsontex (Nov 29, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> After decided to let go to OT Berlin libraries now I have a dilemma about buying Afflatus, Update BBCSO Core to PRO or get Nashville Scoring Strings. I have already CSS and a couple of ARKs, so maybe I don't need another string library finally... Any thoughts?
> 
> By the moment, November got a lot of my budget:
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm curious about Seventh Heaven Pro. I know it's an emulation of Bricasti M7 and it seems to be the go-to reverb for numerous professional producers (both cinematic and mainstream music). In the examples I've heard it sounds subtle but really natural (the subtle part could just be the taste of the producers though). My perception is that it excels on solo acoustic instruments, orchestra, and vocals. Do you (or anyone else) have an opinion on its' best application or where it stacks up to other reverbs in the market? Also, at $179 (40% discount) it seems like a pretty good deal, have you ever seen it offered at lower price?

Thanks Matt

$399​


----------



## ZeeCount (Nov 29, 2020)

ZeeCount said:


> Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II and Oceania
> Fluffy Audio Dominus
> Berlin Brass
> Berlin Strings



Well, I've been naughty....

Add Cinematic Studio Strings to my list >.>


----------



## olsontex (Nov 29, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Might be one of three things I buy. Seems extremely useful.


I played around with Bassroom a bit last night. It was fairly effective on busses, but at least initially I think I found it more effective on individual tracks. I was applying it to a fairly mature mix and didn't bypass the pre-existing plugins, so interaction with the other EQ, Comp, and tone shaping tools made it a bit challenging to isolate the impact.

It's definitely intuitive and easy to use (potential time saver). I didn't experiment much with Q on the bands but I think that's going to be important for getting the most out of this tool. Will need more than a few hours to decide if it will become a regular part of my workflow or make it into templates but so far it looks promising for broad shaping of the low end.


----------



## olsontex (Nov 29, 2020)

decredis said:


> Update: I also got tempted into buying the Embertone Walker D (I previously only have all the NI pianos pre-Noire, and Pianoteq 7 Pro, and Xperimenta Due)... I've not downloaded all the mics yet but I'm loving the sound so far, and plays well... although using the half-pedalling beyond the eco setting puts some pressure on my system.


I completely agree regarding the sound and playability. It's every bit as good as I thought it would be based on reviews/demos. I wish I had a fully weighted MIDI controller for piano but still found it felt responsive on a semi-weight. BTW, does anyone use multiple controllers? I like a semi-weight for orchestra but the few times I've had a chance to use a full-weight for a piano VI it definitely seemed to make a difference.

Did you end getting the version with all 5 additional mic positions? I ended up buying the Hammer and Room positions ala carte and really like the blends I've achieved so far.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 29, 2020)

I went with all 8Dio due to the heavy discount. My goal was to complete my collections (ensemble brass, solo brass, fire instruments, etc), so I went with:

8Dio Guitarelle
8Dio Trombone ensemble
8Dio Bass Trombone
8Dio Tuba
8Dio Fire Sax
8Dio Fire Trombone
8Dio Wind Chimes
8Dio Anthology with legacy crossgrade (maybe I should have picked up the Century Strings 2.0 Sordinos, but I wanted to get the legacy Adagio stuff via the crossgrade which I think that I could only get with Anthology).
8Dio Artisan Brass (for free)
8Dio Water Percussion
8Dio Studio Voices Jenifer

...and I can't touch anything because this was a Christmas gift from my wife!
Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> This year I made a list - not very long. Just SampleLogic MAP, IK Space Delay and Synapse Audio 'The Legend' and _maybe_ CSS. There was nothing else I really wanted or needed.
> 
> That didn't quite work out. Somehow I ended up with:-
> 
> ...


It's OK. You're only human. What's a person to do against the unabated allure and siren call of a SALE??????


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

olsontex said:


> I played around with Bassroom a bit last night. It was fairly effective on busses, but at least initially I think I found it more effective on individual tracks. I was applying it to a fairly mature mix and didn't bypass the pre-existing plugins, so interaction with the other EQ, Comp, and tone shaping tools made it a bit challenging to isolate the impact.
> 
> It's definitely intuitive and easy to use (potential time saver). I didn't experiment much with Q on the bands but I think that's going to be important for getting the most out of this tool. Will need more than a few hours to decide if it will become a regular part of my workflow or make it into templates but so far it looks promising for broad shaping of the low end.



Thanks for the response. Glad to see it might actually have been a worthwhile punt, on your part.

I really don't have any way of effectively monitoring bass. As I have to do most of my work in headphones, and really like to keep them quiet, it's difficult to get a good idea of what's going on. Hoping this will be part of a three-step solution (Reference tracks, visual monitoring and Bassroom), so "broad shaping" will already be a good start. 

Thanks, again


----------



## decredis (Nov 29, 2020)

olsontex said:


> I completely agree regarding the sound and playability. It's every bit as good as I thought it would be based on reviews/demos. I wish I had a fully weighted MIDI controller for piano but still found it felt responsive on a semi-weight. BTW, does anyone use multiple controllers? I like a semi-weight for orchestra but the few times I've had a chance to use a full-weight for a piano VI it definitely seemed to make a difference.
> 
> Did you end getting the version with all 5 additional mic positions? I ended up buying the Hammer and Room positions ala carte and really like the blends I've achieved so far.


Yeah, I'm temporarily without my Arturia Keylab 88 mkII and continuous sustain pedal, so I'm trying the Walker out on a cheap nektar gx61, using the mod wheel for sustain, lol! But even so I can see it's lovely. (I've tried editing the velocities in DAW after playing, to appreciate the finer gradations; but even playing live on this cheap old thing, it's really nice). 

Yep, got the full package with all mics, but actually hammer+room seems to be one of the nicest combinations. 

Only issues I've had with it so far are: (1) when the DAW's audio output isn't assigned, the Walker kontakt instrument falls apart really badly... a wildly scrambled GUI... took some time to figure out that the problem was my DAW's audio output, not the Walker instrument, but still, it's kind of dodgy that the instrument collapses like that under those circumstances. and (2) the multis aren't working properly: it should be that you change something in the main instrument and all the other mics change with it, but that isn't happening on the latest version of Kontakt... Embertone support have been very responsive regarding this... they replicate the problem themselves and are working to fix it. 

But both those things were minor issues (and one kind of isn't an issue with Walker at all). Really happy with it, and can't wait to have my full-sized keyboard back to play it properly.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 29, 2020)

Still not done. Contemplating some Ben Osterhouse stuff....I don't have anything from him yet


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2020)

Markrs said:


> November so far (including some freebies):
> 
> *Effects*
> 
> ...



Well I got 2 of the 3 Plugin Boutique freebies, wasn't sure about drumazon so passed on that. So added to my total is:

Luminabells - Soundiron
Imbibaphones - Soundiron
Quadravox - Eventide
Animate - Mastering The Mix
Trinity Drums - Sonuscore


----------



## olsontex (Nov 29, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Well I got 2 of the 3 Plugin Boutique freebies, wasn't sure about drumazon so passed on that. So added to my total is:
> 
> Luminabells - Soundiron
> Imbibaphones - Soundiron
> ...


I'm with you on Drumazon... I didn't like the stiff and hollow sound in the 80's and I'm unsure of it's application in 2020. However, I ended up checking the box and picking it up anyway. I'm at an uneasy truce with Murphy right now and I know the second I bypass something free like Drumazon will be the moment he strikes. It's the basis for two of the items I picked up during BF, as it sucks to be missing one small but important element in a song... and it sucks more when I could have avoided the gap at no cost.


----------



## olsontex (Nov 29, 2020)

Added a few instrument libraries as BF winds down:

Sonokinetic: Noir and Oud
RealiTone: Realidrums and Realibanjo
8Dio: New Century Solo Brass Tuba and New Century Solo Brass Trombone
Soundiron: The Drinking Piano

Also cashed in Pluginboutique points for Softube Harmonics and used the final Plugin Alliance code to pick up Neold V76U73.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 29, 2020)

It's amazing how you can burn through close to a grand in mere seconds even with amazing discounts. But now I have more and more is good. 

Swing More!
Kirk Hunter Virtuoso
The Orchestra Complete 2
Iconica Ensembles
Trinity Drums
Chris Hein Harmonica light (freebie)
Sample Logic Motion keys
Waldorf Largo


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 29, 2020)

dpasdernick said:


> It's amazing how you can burn through close to a grand in mere seconds even with amazing discounts. But now I have more and more is good.
> 
> Swing More!
> Kirk Hunter Virtuoso
> ...


 Humphrey Bogart & Edward G. Robinson - No Johnny Rocco Scene - Key Largo - YouTube


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 29, 2020)

small list for me, divisi mate and @Maxime Luft 's vivid keys.


----------



## rnieto (Nov 30, 2020)

Couldn’t resist the price drop and got Keepforest’s Ferrum, but I managed to not go crazy and buy my entire wishlist.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Well I got 2 of the 3 Plugin Boutique freebies, wasn't sure about drumazon so passed on that. So added to my total is:
> 
> Luminabells - Soundiron
> Imbibaphones - Soundiron
> ...


Okay, I clearly wasn't finished with the buying. Just got Newfangled Audio's Generate at 75% Off even though it was released just a couple of months ago!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Okay, I clearly wasn't finished with the buying. Just got Newfangled Audio's Generate at 75% Off even though it was released just a couple of months ago!



Do you have ominsphere ?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Do you have ominsphere ?


Yep, I now have too many synths!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Yep, I now have too many synths!



I saw that deal and thought do I need it....worked out I don’t 

I’ve fallen into the trap of buying stuff just cause it cheap. I didn’t buy it at 99 so why bother now at 39...,


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I saw that deal and thought do I need it....worked out I don’t
> 
> I’ve fallen into the trap of buying stuff just cause it cheap. I didn’t buy it at 99 so why bother now at 39...,


Very true, and I know I didn't need it. It was a classic impulse buy!
I should add I have LION which also can generate sounds like Generate does. So I have no excuses for getting it!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 30, 2020)

The FINAL definitive last version of my list of November purchases:

VSL BBO Black Eye
VSL Synchron FX Strings I (upgrade from BBO Regulus)
Cubase Pro 11 (upgrade from 10.5)
8Dio The New Forgotten Voices Barbary
8Dio Studio Quartet Series: Deep Solo Viola
8Dio Century Strings bundle 2.0 (upgrade from 1.0)
FluffyAudio Spaghetti Western
VSL Synchron-ized Special Editions Vol. 6 (Dimension Brass)
VSL BBO Bundle
VSL Vienna Ensemble Pro
OT Berlin Strings
Spitfire The Ton: Orchestral Swarm & Ricotti Mallets
Spitfire The Black Weekend Collection: Eric Whitacre Choir
Spitfire The Aperture Orchestra
Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions
CineSamples Handbells

WD 2TB external SSD *)

*) I don't know how I'm going to connect it to my laptop though, as I am full with 4 external SSD's already in use as well as a 7 port powered USB hub.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

I bought a 4tb wd blue SSD for £289 !


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 30, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> small list for me, divisi mate and @Maxime Luft 's vivid keys.



Oh you, my friend, will love Divisimate!



On my end, I was weaker than I thought but I got nice deals with UAD.

- Ocean Way Studios
- SSL G Bus Compressor
- Manley Variable Mu Limiter/Compressor
- 8Dio Banjo for $8, dang
- Dorico upgrade for $30

Just little plugins that help me to do my thing. No libraries, I already have too much of them.


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 30, 2020)

Wasn’t really looking for anything in particular. Almost upgraded to Ozone 9, part of the tonal balance bundle for $150.

But instead went for the Spitfire TON. Awesome deal, hard to pass up. Orchestral Swarm is such a unique sounding library. Tons of character. Even my wife, who usually doesn’t have much to say about my library purchases, said that she loves those new sounds!


----------



## GM66 (Nov 30, 2020)

As a long-time Daw-dabbler looking to try a new genre I bought Iconica as my first orchestral library, and also the Virharmonic Choir bundle ($99). The only thing that I feel is lacking for now is a solo-strings ... maybe an Embertone or 8dio ISS, although I also find the Chris Hein stuff tempting.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 30, 2020)

This weekend turned out to be fun, with a handful more acquisitions including the Berlin libraries. And to top it off, picked up a new 4TB Samsung SSD.

With that, I think this is the final (?) list for this year (CSW notwithstanding):

Arturia Pigments
Audio Imperia Photosynthesis vols 1-4
AudioModern Riffer and Playbeat
Berlin Brass
Berlin Percussion
Berlin Strings
Berlin Woodwinds
Best Service Accordions 2
Best Service Ethno World 6 complete
Bitwig Studio 3
Boom Library: Monsters & Beasts, Sci-Fi and Modern UI
CineBrass Sonore
Embertone Crystal Flute
Embertone Intimate Strings Bundle
Embertone Joshua Bell Violin
Embertone Jubal Flute
Embertone Sensual Sax
Embertone Shire Whistle
Heavyocity Novo and Forzo Essentials
Kilohearts Ultimate bundle
Keepforest Evolution: Devastator Full
Keepforest Risenge Pro
Korg Collection 2
Infinite Brass
Infinite Winds
ISW Shreddage 3 Hydra
ISW Shreddage 3 Jupiter
ISW Super FX Vol 1
ISW Super Audio Cart
ISW Super Audio Cart PC
ISW Ventus Winds - Tin Whistle
Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven w/ Pro bundle
Output complete bundle
Presonus Notion 6
Presonus Studio One Professional
ProjectSAM Symphobia 4: Pandora
S+OS Maleventum
Soundtheory Gullfoss
Sonic Charge Microtonic
Spectrasonics Trilian
Synapse Audio Dune 3
UVI Synth Anthology 3
Wavesfactory Cassette


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 30, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> This weekend turned out to be fun, with a handful more acquisitions including the Berlin libraries. And to top it, picked up a new 4TB Samsung SSD.
> 
> With that, I think this is the final (?) list for this year (CSW notwithstanding):
> ...



Oh yes. I have been thinking along the same line. We need to spend our money to keep economies rolling in times of Corona.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 30, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Oh yes. I have been thinking along the same line. We need to spend our money to keep economies rolling in times of Corona.



I've saved a *lot* of gas money not having to commute for the past 6 months. Might as well repurpose it.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> I've saved a *lot* of gas money not having to commute for the past 6 months. Might as well repurpose it.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 30, 2020)

Alright alright alright. I’m done.

Spitfire Neo
Spitfire BBCSO Core
Spitfire Aperture Orchestra
Westwood Cello Untamed
Westwood Violin Untamed
Decent Samples Ukelin
Decent Samples Nagoya Harp
Waves SSL 4000 Collection
Waves API Collection

oh yeah - and a 27” iMac i7 w/64gb of ram. Definitely done now.

December though....


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 30, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> This weekend turned out to be fun, with a handful more acquisitions including the Berlin libraries. And to top it off, picked up a new 4TB Samsung SSD.
> 
> With that, I think this is the final (?) list for this year (CSW notwithstanding):
> 
> ...



Hi @shponglefan _Congratulations_ ! 

Wow.. that's a long alphabetically sorted list.  You have a lot of installs, and discovering to do. 

Enjoy.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 30, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> December though


... is the start of a new accounting period for GAS, so we get to reset all the counters.


----------



## robcs (Nov 30, 2020)

Ok, the day isn’t over yet, but so far I’ve upgraded from CCX to CC+ ready for HOOPUS, subscribed to Presonus Sphere, and bought Birth of the Trumpet.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2020)

robcs said:


> Ok, the day isn’t over yet, but so far I’ve upgraded from CCX to CC+ ready for HOOPUS, subscribed to Presonus Sphere, and bought Birth of the Trumpet.


I would be tempted by CC+ if a) I had the extra hard drive space for it (CCX is bad enough) and b) that I didn't have the student version of CCX that I get for half price. Sadly they don't do a student version of CC+


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2020)

Does any one else feel a bit bruised and batter up by BF? It is just so intensive with so many deals going on. Normally I ignore BF, that is before I was into synths, sample libraries and plugins.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 30, 2020)

Not as much as some, but still a lot for me. Didn't have a chance to try everything yet:

iZotope R4
Native Instruments Arkhis
Polkasound Grand Chick
Embertone Shire Whistle
XPERIMENTA XVibe
Rattly And Raw The Cassamplerette Renaissance
Rattly And Raw Drumface
Updateed SoundIron Olympus Choir Micro to Elements


----------



## Sean (Nov 30, 2020)

Just bought Studio One, which makes my BF purchases a whopping:

Infinite Brass
Infinite Woodwinds
Studio One
Not as much as some other people here but I'm happy with my purchases. Studio One is a breath of fresh air for me compared to Cubase.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

robcs said:


> Ok, the day isn’t over yet, but so far I’ve upgraded from CCX to CC+ ready for HOOPUS, subscribed to Presonus Sphere, and bought Birth of the Trumpet.



Thought HOOPUS was in CCX?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

Sean said:


> Just bought Studio One, which makes my BF purchases a whopping:
> 
> Infinite Brass
> Infinite Woodwinds
> ...



Studio One, Faderport 16 and Softube Console 1 will change your life


----------



## Sean (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Studio One, Faderport 16 and Softube Console 1 will change your life


I'm just an amateur hobbyist so sadly I can't justify buying all those faders and knobs! D: (Boy do I want them though). If there was a Faderport 4 I could maybe justify that.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 30, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Doesn any one else feel a bit bruised and batter up by BF? It is just so intensive with so many deals going on. Normally I ignore BF, that is before I was into synths, sample libraries and plugins.



This BF felt a bit more intense than normal. I think OT's unexpected sale really threw everyone's plans for a loop.


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Nov 30, 2020)

Picked up iZotope Ozone 9 this month which I already love. Lovely transparent mastering tools.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Thought HOOPUS was in CCX?


it should be there was a comms that EastWest put out in September that said in would be in both CCX and CC+ The main difference is that the Moods feature won't work as well in CCX as we don't have all the mic positions. I think the temptation with CC+ is that currently it is at a very similar price to CCX


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

Markrs said:


> it should be there was a comms that EastWest put out in September that said in would be in both CCX and CC+ The main difference is that the Moods feature won't work as well in CCX as we don't have all the mic positions. I think the temptation with CC+ is that currently it is at a very similar price to CCX



I get CCX for $9.99 per month...


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I get CCX for $9.99 per month...


me too (got mine whilst a student) but most people pay $19.99 a month for it


----------



## robcs (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Thought HOOPUS was in CCX?


It is, but some of the functionality is supposedly optimized for Diamond.

But in any case, I paid $299 for the whole year vs $20/m for CCX, so I effectively upgraded to Diamond for $60


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 30, 2020)

Got:
Samsung T5 1TB SSD
iPad Pro 11" + Pencil 2 + Staffpad + Cinebrass + Cineperc
Scaler 2
The ton

Still considering:
Afflatus
Gullfoss
Joshua Bell Essentials


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I bought a 4tb wd blue SSD for £289 !



I bought one of those on day one of the BG sale and decided, you know what, I'll get another at that price. They've just dispatched it today and when i checked the invoice, I've only been charge £241.66 !

Cheers Jeff !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> I bought one of those on day one of the BG sale and decided, you know what, I'll get another at that price. They've just dispatched it today and when i checked the invoice, I've only been charge £241.66 !
> 
> Cheers Jeff !



But where are they offered at this price?


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 30, 2020)

It's been an expensive month for me, especially since I've only started out doing this since about June, but I'm loving the experience. Anyway...

Abbey Road One at the intro price plus free module when released. 

And the rest during BF sales:
NI Noire
BBCSO Core
Spitfire Solo Strings
Aperture Orchestra
Scaler 2
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions

I think, along with my existing libraries, that's enough to keep me going. 

For a month!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> But where are they offered at this price?



Amazon, but it was offered at £ 289.99. I bought one at the beginning of the sale and was charged that ammount. Then they sold out.

They then showed again at that price last week, but with stock coming in around 5th December, and I decided to get another.

Apparently the stock has arrvied earlier as I got an email saying it has shipped today, and when I checked my account I had been billed £ 241.66 !


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2020)

Next to the other list on here somewhere, I bought tons of cool 8dio libraries, and the highlight: XSample Hybrid.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Amazon, but it was offered at £ 289.99. I bought one at the beginning of the sale and was charged that ammount. Then they sold out.
> 
> They then showed again at that price last week, but with stock coming in around 5th December, and I decided to get another.
> 
> Apparently the stock has arrvied earlier as I got an email saying it has shipped today, and when I checked my account I had been billed £ 241.66 !



Cool, thanks. Well, one has to start stopping at some point - so no more BF-purchases for me. But it is tempting.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 30, 2020)

BBCSO Core
Abbey Road Orchestral Foundations
Ricotti Mallets
Apperture Orchestra (Free)
CineStrings Runs
Hollywoodwinds
OT LA Sessions
8dio Century Brass bundle
8dio Century Strings bundle
8dio Insolidus (Free)
8dio New Epic Taikos
8dio New Epic Toms
8dio New Epic Frame Drums
Embertone Shire Whistle
Embertone Jubal Flute
Soundtheory Gullfoss
Performance Samples Oceania

I want to cry.


----------



## Beans (Nov 30, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> I want to cry.



Because you're happy?


----------



## el-bo (Nov 30, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> finally I pickes up Waldorf Largo, it was too good an offer to pass.
> 
> ...



Got 4/5. Sure take another look at Fracture's library, at some point. But I think I'll get more from trying to create some of my own playable patches with the material in these sample packs. Thanks for the tips


----------



## cedricm (Nov 30, 2020)

I couldn't resist, I ended up acquiring Spitfire Audio's BBC Symphonic Orchestra Core.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 30, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> I just covered my bases with this Black Friday:
> 
> Spitfire:
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaand.... added Spitfires „The Ton“ to my collection. Happy Cyber Monday!^^


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't want to talk about it.......


----------



## sylent01 (Nov 30, 2020)

This year was lighter than others:
- NI Noire
- Joshua Bell Essentials
- Luftrum Bioscape
- various field recording sample packs from Black Octopus, 
Producer Loops, etc.
- Evo 860 2T in preparation for CSW and HOOPAS

I have to say that Bioscape is amazing if your into ambient or anything
with field recordings. Its ability to import your own samples and manipulate
them into beds and pads is remarkable- perfect for the ambient/ orchestral
album I intend to do this year.


----------



## Vesuvius (Nov 30, 2020)

For me I obtained:

Cinesamples Symphony complete bundle (all their cinebrass cinewinds and cinestrings libraries as well as cineharps, cinepiano, and cineperc libraries)

CineHarpsichord

Cinesamples voxos choir

Cinesamples voices of war men of the north

Cinesamples handbells

Performance samples Oceania choir

Still on the fence about NI noire, I love the particle engine

A very cinesamples heavy BF, but they had such great deals this year


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 30, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> Humphrey Bogart & Edward G. Robinson - No Johnny Rocco Scene - Key Largo - YouTube




Holy Crap! I even look like Johnny Rocco.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 30, 2020)

This thread reminds me of a saying we had back in the 90’s during the heyday of desktop publishing - “The person who dies with the most fonts wins.”


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 30, 2020)

why is it important to know what everyone bought in november...
Is it a showoff thread, where everybody brings the spent money on the table...


----------



## Kwamena (Nov 30, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> why is it important to know what everyone bought in november...
> Is it a showoff thread, where everybody brings the spent money on the table...



I've used this to see what I should check out and it's been great for that!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 30, 2020)

I got lots of new stuff, so much that my wishlist has only a few libraries anymore. I got:

Soundiron Super Insane Bundle
Impact Soundworks Ethnic Bundle
Impact Soundworks Ventus - Tin Whistle
Impact Soundworks Django Gypsy Jazz Guitar (Rhythm)
Simple Samples Audio Rhea Hosanny Legato Viola
D16 Group Drumazon
Embertone Infinity Bells
Embertone Body Percussion Ensemble
Embertone Herring Clarinet
Embertone Chapman Trumpet
Embertone Jubal Flute
Embertone Shire Whistle
Embertone Recorders
Gospel Musicians FM Tines 2
Sonuscore Trinity Drums
Chris Hein Chromatic Harmonica Lite
Orange Tree Samples Evolution Rock Standard
AcousticSamples 4-in-1 Guitar Bundle
Izotope Holiday Bundle
Izotope Tonal Balance Bundle Upgrade
Izotope/Exponential Audio R4
Waves King’s Microphones
Best Service Forest Kingdom II
Best Service Desert Winds
Behringer NEKKST K10S Subwoofer


----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 30, 2020)

Berlin Woodwinds
Berlin Brass
Freyja
Wotan 
Orchestral Swarm 
Riccoti Mallets
64gb RAM
Dorico 3.5 Pro


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2020)

Sample libraries:

Ascend
Mosaic Keys
Punish
Djinn Bass

Other gear:


----------



## alchemist (Nov 30, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> why is it important to know what everyone bought in november...
> Is it a showoff thread, where everybody brings the spent money on the table...


Haha showing off with libraries.. If it was some Lamborghini's I could see what you mean by showing off lol, but libraries? I mean.. 

This is more like a confessional, where one comes heavily burdened with guilt and offloads their gluttonous misdoings in hopes of absolution lol, or maybe seeks comfort from other members to be convinced their purchases were needs, not wants..

Jokes aside though people might be interested to see what others picked up during sales, a short list of discounted products, maybe something you didn't know about or didn't think to check during your black Friday splurge, but I highly doubt anyone here is flexing and making it rain with their library purchases haha


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Haha showing off with libraries.. If it was some Lamborghini's I could see what you mean by showing off lol, but libraries? I mean..
> 
> This is more like a confessional, where one comes heavily burdened with guilt and offloads their gluttonous misdoings in hopes of absolution lol, or maybe seeks comfort from other members to be convinced their purchases were needs, not wants..
> 
> Jokes aside though people might be interested to see what others picked up during sales, a short list of discounted products, maybe something you didn't know about or didn't think to check during your black Friday splurge, but I highly doubt anyone here is flexing and making it rain with their library purchases haha


Yeah, i always think it's cool to see what other people got, and to see how stoked they are!

It's kinda like the show and tell days from gradeschool.

We're all a bunch of gear whores with serious spending problems.


----------



## jsnleo (Nov 30, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Sample libraries:
> 
> Ascend
> Mosaic Keys
> ...


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 1, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Sample libraries:
> 
> Ascend
> Mosaic Keys
> ...



Oops, almost forgot this one from early November ...






That's a stock photo; I bought my 335 from a friend who prefers his Fenders, but right now it's still 4000km away. Probably gonna pick it up in late December, can't wait to sample that thing, lol.


----------



## jsnleo (Dec 1, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> Oops, almost forgot this one from early November ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely!


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 1, 2020)

Amongst a hell lot of virtual instruments I got some real ones as well...


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 1, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> why is it important to know what everyone bought in november...
> Is it a showoff thread, where everybody brings the spent money on the table...


1 It's interesting 
2 I think seeing what other Folks are buying is useful info 
3 I dropped a Grand myself, so it makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 1, 2020)

jazzman7 said:


> 1 It's interesting
> 2 I think seeing what other Folks are buying is useful info
> 3 I dropped a Grand myself, so it makes me feel a bit better!


I concur, it helps with the psychological pressure during the aftermath...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 1, 2020)

Er...nothing actually. Not a thing. The whole Black Friday thing sorta passed me by. I didn't even get a single Spitfire tombola ticket.

I have let you all down. I hereby hand in my forum membership card.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 1, 2020)

The Orchestra, which came with a free Chris Hein Harmonica lite


----------



## Kevinside (Dec 1, 2020)

@Instrugramm 

Microtech...oh no....


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2020)

Final list with last-minute purchases highlighted. I'd say I need therapy, but I'm pretty sure this spending spree was shopping therapy for the COVID-19-related stress. 

Those Liquidsonics stacking discounts are addictive.

Virtual Instruments:

Aaron Venture Infinite Brass and Woodwinds bundle
AIR Loom 2
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Cinesamples CinePerc
*Cinesamples Voice of War*
Dystopian Guitars
GetGoodDrums - Modern and Massive
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts 1
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts 2
Performance Samples Oceania
*Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One*
*Spitfire Audio BBC SO Core*

Effects:

Izotope Music Production 4 Bundle Crossgrade (for Neoverb and RX8)
Sonible Smart Comp
*Liquidsonics 7th Heaven Professional*
*Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Professional*
*Liquidsonics Reverberate 3*
DAW:

*Presonus Studio One 5 Professional*

Actual Instruments:

*Prelude by Conn-Selmer Alto Saxophone for the wife*


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 1, 2020)

Liquid Sonics 7th Heaven Pro
Spitfire Abbey Road One
Nashville Scoring Strings

and to round out my vintage synth collection, a Prophet 5 rev 4


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 1, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> and to round out my vintage synth collection, a Prophet 5 rev 4


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> why is it important to know what everyone bought in november...
> Is it a showoff thread, where everybody brings the spent money on the table...


It helps alleviate the guilt when you see others spending far more than you did on a hobby/luxury.


----------



## nowimhere (Dec 1, 2020)

Before Black Friday:

SF - Olafur Arnalds Stratus
SF - Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
SF - Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
SF - Olafur Arnarlds Composer toolkit
SF - Abby Road One
Eccentric Autoharp
8dio - The new Banzantar
8dio - Intimate Studio Woodwinds
8dio - Intimate Studio Strings
8dio - Intimate Studio Brass
8dio - New Century Brass (Ensemble and solo)
AudioOllie - Nashville Scoring STrings
Orchestral Tools - Time Micro
Orchestral Tools - Time Macro
Orchestral Tools - special bows
Orchestral Tools - special bows 2

During Black Friday
Orchestral Tools - Berlin Woodwinds
-Embertone - Joshua Bell violin
-Embertone - harring clarinet
cinematique instruments - autoharp
8dio - fire sax
8dio - fire trombone
8dio - fire trumpet
8dio - lyre
cinesamples - Tina Guo Cello 1
cinesamples - Tina Guo Cello 2
cinesamples - Taylor Davis Violin
SF - Harp
SF - Ricotto Mallets
SF- Orchestral Swarm (the ton basically)
Ben OsterHouse - Sospiro Strings
Realitone - Sunset Strings

Effects:
- Hornet HHD1 delay
- Waves Abby Road Studio 3 (headphone mastering/emulation)
- Waves Abby Raod j37 Tape Saturation
- Waves Abby Road Reel ADT
-Waves Abby Road Reverb Plates
-Audiothing REELS
- Audiothing WIRES
^those two audiothings, are super cheap and fun.
Wasn't going to get the WIREs after the REELS , but
then saw the video and it blew me away.

I feel relieved that its over now lol.
Still gotta grab Arturia V-Collection and maybe some pipes too.
But yeah, 5k spent😭 . I'm done for a while.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

nowimhere said:


> Before Black Friday:
> 
> SF - Olafur Arnalds Stratus
> SF - Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
> ...


The man has already shared two tracks with me, made with (some of) these ^. That’s what I’m talking about!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 1, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> Liquid Sonics 7th Heaven Pro
> Spitfire Abbey Road One
> Nashville Scoring Strings
> 
> and to round out my vintage synth collection, a Prophet 5 rev 4



Hi at @whinecellar ,

Congratulations on your *Prophet 5 Rev 4* , I used to have a Prophet 5 Rev 2 in the early 80's , sold it a long time ago, I have the Prophet 6, and Prophet REV 2 (16 voice) keyboards now.

Do you have the Prophet 6 as well ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 1, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi at @whinecellar ,
> 
> Congratulations on your *Prophet 5 Rev 4* , I used to have a Prophet 5 Rev 2 in the early 80's , sold it a long time ago, I have the Prophet 6, and Prophet REV 2 (16 voice) keyboards now.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy. I don’t have a Prophet 6, but I do have a Rev2/16, which I’ve grown to really like. But man, the raw tone of the 5 is something else - looking forward to doing some sound design with it!


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 1, 2020)

Berlin Woodwinds


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 1, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> Thanks buddy. I don’t have a Prophet 6, but I do have a Rev2/16, which I’ve grown to really like. But man, the raw tone of the 5 is something else - looking forward to doing some sound design with it!



Cool !

I love my REV 2/16 as well. Very versatile, and great sounding synth.

Love my Prophet 6. I also have an OB-6 (Desktop) , those are my Dave Smith Synths. I have others.

I was watching this video just to get a feel of how different the Prophet 5/10 is compared to the Prophet 6. I think they sound very similar.

You might find it interesting.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The man has already shared two tracks with me, made with (some of) these ^. That’s what I’m talking about!



Yeah! Good job.

Pretty much resigned myself to quitting this time next year, if I don't start favouring the making of music over talking about the tools with which music can be made


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 1, 2020)

I like this thread because it makes me feel like I have been very prudent and frugal, even though I spent more on BF than I was planning. I got:

Aroof
Elysion
Ethera EVI
Oceania
VGP3
Joshua Bell upgrade from Essentials
TEOTE (very very cool that one) 

✌🏻


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

I have recorded a little piano noodling. I call this piece

“*I am broke and I blame a frogue”*

This one is dedicated to @TigerTheFrog. Reid, or Sith Black as we call him in my household, is a guy that makes our partners and wallets feel a tremendous ripple of pain in the Force.

❤ to all in this thread. May you all find the seeds of a money tree!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have recorded a little piano noodling. I call this piece
> 
> “*I am broke and I blame a frogue”*
> 
> ...



Beautiful.... but I thought you were going to sing.  

More importantly, are you playing your new BF purchase, Art Vista's Virtual Grand?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Beautiful.... but I thought you were going to sing.
> 
> More importantly, are you playing your new BF purchase, Art Vista's Virtual Grand?


Hahaha that version got censored by Youtube 

This is not ArtVista (love it!) yet my actual 1981 Yamaha U1 upright.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 1, 2020)

Final list:

- OT Metropolis Ark 3 & 4

- Cinesamples Tina Guo Vol. 1 & 2

- 8DIO Claire Piccolo, Oboe, English Horn, Bassoon
- 8DIO Symphonic Shadows
- 8DIO Clocks

- Embertone Joshua Bell Violin

- Spitfire The Ton (Harp, Orchestral Swarm, Ricotti Mallets)

- Ilya Efimov Ethinc Winds Bundle

- Seventh Heaven

- free Pianobook stuff 


November and Black Friday is over, but let's be real, the madness doesn't end here!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


>


Hahaha


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> VGP3


+1 - looking forward to hearing you play this one in one of your upcoming tracks!


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 1, 2020)

I had a plan this year:

Spitfire: TBW and The Ton specials to get Orchestral Swarm and Solo Strings (already had most of the rest), along with Igneous Electric Cello, which I'd been eyeing for my current project. Just eked over the Aperture amount, so bonus!
FabFilter Total
Sonarworks Reference 4 Studio + Mic
But then I made the mistake of coming back to this site and also ended up with

Damage 2
Output Bundle
Piano in Blue
The only one that I wonder about having buyer's remorse over is the Output bundle. Already having Portal made the price a no-brainer even though I was over-budget at that point, but I'm not sure the sample instruments will stand the test of time for me. We'll see...

Very happy with the rest, though, and I think it will make the next Spitfire sale a little less stressful.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> +1 - looking forward to hearing you play this one in one of your upcoming tracks!


Already wrote a piece with it — it is lovely and... "chewy" is the word I want to use?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> Piano in Blue


_Runs off to Youtube to watch 

_


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Already wrote a piece with it — it is lovely and... "chewy" is the word I want to use?


A word I would have never come up with, yet find weirdly appropriate. Yes!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> _Runs off to Youtube to watch
> 
> _




Matt's playing is great and he seems a very humble man. The lights on that Yamaha are beyond hysterical... epilepsy inducing and really distracting.

Piano in Blue is great. It does take a while to load in Kontakt and my 3_2 nki has become corrupt somehow, but the sound is unmatched. I like to use it late at night, before I go to sleep to just get into that relaxing mood with some smooth jazz improv.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 1, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Already wrote a piece with it — it is lovely and... "chewy" is the word I want to use?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have recorded a little piano noodling. I call this piece
> 
> “*I am broke and I blame a frogue”*
> 
> ...




Love how animated you are when you play


----------



## hessproject (Dec 1, 2020)

hessproject said:


> I got the all of the Arks except 3, loving them so far



Now that the month is over i got:

BBSCO Core
Spitfire Black Weekend Collection (Tundra, EWC, Solo Strings)
Heavyocity Gravity
Best Service Era II, Celtic Era
Audio Imperia Jaegar Hangar 4

Only things still on my list are Strezov Jade Orch and ProjectSAM Symphobia 3 which I didn't have the budget left for.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> _Runs off to Youtube to watch _



I was on the fence for a long time, even though I loved everything I heard it on, because I already have a ton of go-to pianos (Keyscape, NIKomplete, even my trusty old K2600XS). But $50? I have no willpower at that point, and I have already spent 4-5 hours just playing it. My wife even came into the studio and said, "I like it when you're just noodling around like this." 

Reminds me of being back in college when I had anytime access to insanely wonderful Steinways and Yamahas. Oh to have had a Zoom recorder back then...


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> _Runs off to Youtube to watch
> 
> _





What is the Keyboard (controller)?

Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> What is the Keyboard (controller)?
> 
> Thanks


Looks like a Yamaha Montage


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> I was on the fence for a long time, even though I loved everything I heard it on, because I already have a ton of go-to pianos (Keyscape, NIKomplete, even my trusty old K2600XS). But $50? I have no willpower at that point, and I have already spent 4-5 hours just playing it. My wife even came into the studio and said, "I like it when you're just noodling around like this."
> 
> Reminds me of being back in college when I had anytime access to insanely wonderful Steinways and Yamahas. Oh to have had a Zoom recorder back then...


And then you ought to tell your wife the back story of that sample... she’ll love it


----------



## soundmind (Dec 1, 2020)

Kept it light this year, but I still picked up more than I was planning. Though, I did leave some things on the table. This was fun, let’s do it again next year...

BBCSO Core
BDTK
Aperture Orchestra (Free)
Straylight 
Sospiro Strings


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

soundmind said:


> Sospiro Strings


Nice!


----------



## soundmind (Dec 1, 2020)

Going to sound so good with OACE.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Looks like a Yamaha Montage




Thanks Doctor,it looks nice but 💰💰💰😱


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks Doctor,it looks nice but 💰💰💰😱


He is playing the Piano In Blue sample which is kinda affordable


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 1, 2020)

I was really really good and didn't buy any more libraries/plugins after my post several days back. I figured I'd made it thru the dark forest and was free of the Black Friday spell.... but then an innocent little email arrived in my inbox yesterday from Spitfire 🙀 

It announced the latest free LABS library, so naturally, I headed on over to the website and acquired it. And since I was already there, why not peruse their BF deals one last time. Oh what a deadly mistake 🤦‍♂️

Not prepared to spend any money, I limited myself to looking at only the under $100 libraries. I didn't find anything of interest, but as I was about to leave the site, the Solo Violin and Solo Cello libraries jumped out at me at $74 each. I hesitated for a second, and then succumbed to the evil spiraling decent of twisted Black Friday money calculation logic.

I had bought The Ton for $100 previousluy, so if I spent $148 for the two Solo libraries that would actually put me close to earning Aperture Orchestra. Well if that's the case, then why not buy the full Solo Strings library for $291 and earn Aperture Orchestra too!!

This delusional mathematical exericse really boils down to this: Hey, why spend $0 and get a free LABS library when you can spend $148. And while you're at it, if you're going to spend $148, you might as well spend $291 instead!

I was too weak to resist the sorcery of that logic, and ended up buying the full Solo Strings library, and got my Aperture Orchestra consolation prize as well.

...all because of a little freebie email on the last day of the BF sale. Pure evil 👿

But I love it!


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 1, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> @Instrugramm
> 
> Microtech...oh no....


Had a test unit for 3 weeks, been testing it expansively against my TLM 103. Finally took the plunge because of its sonic qualities although the one I finally got isn't as well made unfortunately. (nothing big though, the script isn't properly aligned and the XLR plug is slightly rotated to the left. Technically/ sound wise it's still spectacular.)


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 1, 2020)

Just got Neutron 3, a little late since soundwise it's no real upgrade over N2 but the new AI stuff piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2020)

Good to see the angst-brigade has arrived as well and has already made its token attempt to ruin our therapy session. You are, or course, welcome here.

Though if the person with the Prophet 5 would please come to the reception, you're on the wrong forum.

_I'm certainly not seeing green with envy thankyouverymuch._


----------



## el-bo (Dec 1, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> but the sound is unmatched.



Been tempted by this, on a few occasions. Is it easy to play? As in triggering velocity-layers consistently. I often find certain pianos more difficult to play, especially with my Seaboard. I can tweak velocity for that, but it'd be nice to find a character piano that was a little more forgiving.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 1, 2020)

Absolutely disgusted with myself is all I can say. Although i guess I'm now at the point where i cant really argue I have many needs left, and deals such as these come along once, maybe twice a year. Any libraries I get in the future will merely be supplemental, project based, or workflow enhancers should they come along. I'm considering Vista already purchased unless MSS blows everybody's faces off.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 1, 2020)

Edit: Just tried it anyway and it worked out fine. Although, despite being a hangover from the November sales, I guess this is no longer classed as November purchase 




Is anybody able to quickly answer a question about Audiodeluxe?

Dp DeluxeBucks immediately become available? I have two products in a cart, and will apparently earn 9-ish bucks. Is there any reason why i wouldn't be able to buy one product first, then immediately use the 4 bucks agains the second purchase?

Cheers


----------



## Wlad (Dec 1, 2020)

As November has passed...

Hollywood Orchestra Diamond
VSL Synchron-ized Woodwinds
EWQL Silk
EWQL Stormdrum 3
Arturia Pigments
Izotope Tonal Balance Bundle
Izotope Holiday Bundle
Valhalla Delay
A bunch of Waves plugins

Spitfire BBCSO Pro was on my to-buy list but in the end I went for HWO as I'm in need of a more "detailed" library.


----------



## khollister (Dec 1, 2020)

A couple last minute additions today - Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro and decided to go for ComposerCloud Plus as an eval tool for stuff I don't own/isn't released yet.


----------



## Kwamena (Dec 2, 2020)

This was a crazy black Friday. There were so many good deals around that keeping to a budget was hard. I actually needed to round out a lot of my basic bread and butter sounds so fairly "standard" purchases. I added how much off I got on everything to make myself feel better :D. Still eyeing out a lot of 8Dio stuff as they extended their sale.


Super VHS (-40%)

Pigments 2 (-70%)

Cinebrass bundle (-60%)

CinePerc (-50%)

Tina Guo bundle (-60%)

Samsung SSD 2TB + Caddy (-19%)

Joshua Bell Violin (-25%)

LiquidSonics 7HP & CRP (-65%)

NI Noire (-50%)

CSS (-25%)

Eventide Blackhole (-78%)


----------



## Sean (Dec 2, 2020)

Sean said:


> Just bought Studio One, which makes my BF purchases a whopping:
> 
> Infinite Brass
> Infinite Woodwinds
> ...


Add Seventh Heaven to the list


----------



## Rmgatl (Dec 2, 2020)

I’m new here, really appreciated the comments to help me sort out buying options. Was a Vision sequencer only (lol pre HD recording) composer with room full of hardware doing tv/film work 30 years ago before refocusing on tech career and raising kids.
Back again now ITB with S1, have a few nice things, omnisphere, komplete, inspire1/2, Sotto, Embertone Blakus cello, Fischer viola, Walker Steinway; the various S1 synths....but lots of gaps. Here’s what I bought:

Spitfire Ton, Abbey Road Orchestra, Aperture Orchestra
Embertone Joshua Bell full
8dio Barbary and Laurie
Fluffy Dominus Choir
Toontrack EZ drummer2
Pigments 2
Melodyne Assistant upgrade

I did something I thought I’d never do, paid Spitfire $100 for a hard drive loaded with their five libraries to avoid watching downloads all day.

The orchestral/string library decisions are the hardest, so many good choices. I might still also buy Spitfire Chamber Strings at their Christmas sale - that sort of detailed sound attracted me based on demos. I was a horn player way back, so I know a little about orchestration, especially winds/brass (less so strings). But as a pianist,having something playable quickly means a lot for productivity. ARO seems like a good base library.

Also still looking at Mysteria for more vocal oriented content, but probably should just digest everything else first.

if anyone thinks I’m messing up, let me know


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 2, 2020)

Rmgatl said:


> if anyone thinks I’m messing up, let me know


In some ways, you can't really mess up. All libraries and effects are usable by someone. It will just depend on what kind of music you want to make and your workflow as to which libraries work best for you. 

Unfortunately, for most of us, it take a lot of experimentation (and purchases) to figure it out. 


And then we buy more anyway.....


----------



## Rmgatl (Dec 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> In some ways, you can't really mess up. All libraries and effects are usable by someone. It will just depend on what kind of music you want to make and your workflow as to which libraries work best for you.
> 
> Unfortunately, for most of us, it take a lot of experimentation (and purchases) to figure it out.
> 
> ...


I hear you! I guess the mistakes I’m hoping to avoid include cheaping out, buying something everyone (but me) knows is fundamentally flawed, redundant or that sounds great but is too hard to learn. The one family vs multiple debate was interesting...going in on Spitfire first so we’ll see. I liked their sound, not cheap but seemed very reasonable on sale.


----------



## Yogevs (Dec 2, 2020)

A lot more than I initially thought I'll get!

Scaler 2 + Royal Compressor
iZotope Total Balance Bundle
BBC Symphony Orchestra Core
The Ton
Intimate Strings
Joshua Bell Violin Essential
Heavyocity Ascend
Heavyocity Ascend + Heavyocity Mosaic Keys
Orchestration Recipes


----------



## Markrs (Dec 2, 2020)

And the purchasing doesn't stop even as we enter December!

Orchestration Recipes
SONiVOX Silk Road Percussion
SONiVOX Atsia Percussion
8Dio Supercluster - Recordings of the Universe
8Dio Vibraphone
8Dio Marimba
8Dio Aluphone
8Dio Shepard Tones
+ I also got Newfangled Audio's Generate at the cheap $35 price (before it went back up to $99) and Sonuscore's Trinity Drums but they was on the 30th Nov.

I will say these were all very cheap and libraries I can use, rather that FX plugins. I was buying too many of those!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2020)

Markrs said:


> 8Dio Vibraphone
> 8Dio Marimba
> 8Dio Aluphone


These were on my November list too. They sound great!


----------



## Yogevs (Dec 2, 2020)

Markrs said:


> And the purchasing doesn't stop even as we enter December!
> 
> Orchestration Recipes
> SONiVOX Silk Road Percussion
> ...



Oh right! I got Orchestration Recipes as well! I'll add it to my list


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 2, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Ilya Efimov Ethinc Winds Bundle


Have you tried the Uilleann Pipes yet - I'm tempted.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 2, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Have you tried the Uilleann Pipes yet - I'm tempted.


Was the main reason why I bought the bundle. Haven't had the time to use them in a track so far, but they are great fun to play! I would recommend to read the manual first and maybe have some basic understanding of how the real instrument works.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 2, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> Oops, almost forgot this one from early November ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neato - my favourite guitar was a 355 - had to sell it during a bout of poverty but is the only guitar I wish I still had


----------



## nowimhere (Dec 2, 2020)

Call me an asshole, but I really like seeing most of these prices "back to normal"

I spent so much money but I also saved a lot.

It's nice to know that others are playing full price? 😂👌


----------



## nowimhere (Dec 2, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Have you tried the Uilleann Pipes yet - I'm tempted.


 I bought them yesterday. They do sound pretty good.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 2, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> Absolutely disgusted with myself is all I can say.


This eloquently sums up how I feel about my behavior as well.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2020)

Someone advised me that FOMO would pass....it has and I’m £1600 saved and the urge to actually explore my last few months purchases ....


----------



## daan1412 (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm done! Here's what I got:

Abbey Road One (pre-BF)
Kontakt 6
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Studio Brass
Infinite Woodwinds
BBCSO Core
Palette Orchestral FX
Saga Acoustic Trailer Percussion
Balkan Ethnic Orchestra
I feel kind of boring for going with such an obvious choice as CSS and CSB, but well... there's a reason this series is pretty much the modern standard. Not crazy about the tone of CSS but its playability is nice. Really digging CSB, it's quite powerful.

BBCSO was a bit of an impulse buy. I thought I would be getting either CSS+CSB or BBCSO, but the price for Core was just too good, so I bought both. And I'm glad I did. It has some shortcomings but overall sounds very nice and it's gonna be perfect for lyrical/mellow music and adding colour by layering with other libraries.

I have to be honest - I regret pulling the trigger on Infinite Woodwinds a little bit. It's a very good library and I really appreciate the innovation Aaron is bringing to the table, but for me it's an overkill. It turns out I would be fine with the woodwinds from BBCSO for the time being and I already know I won't be able to resist CSW now that I have CSS and CSB.

Can't say much about the rest, because I haven't played with them yet. Saga sounds great and was a total steal for 79 bucks! Can't wait to try BEO.

Didn't feel the need to pick up The Ton or spend extra to qualify for Aperture Orchestra.


----------



## Sean (Dec 3, 2020)

daan1412 said:


> I have to be honest - I regret pulling the trigger on Infinite Woodwinds a little bit. It's a very good library and I really appreciate the innovation Aaron is bringing to the table, but for me it's an overkill.


I sort of feel the same way because I don't write much for woodwinds and I don't know much about them either so I'm not very picky regarding WW libraries.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 3, 2020)

daan1412 said:


> I have to be honest - I regret pulling the trigger on Infinite Woodwinds a little bit. It's a very good library and I really appreciate the innovation Aaron is bringing to the table, but for me it's an overkill.


Might be an overkill now, but could come in handy in the future


----------



## el-bo (Dec 3, 2020)

scarkord said:


> Loopmasters Bassmaster (Via the 3 months for £3 offer)



Just received this offer. Is there really no catch? Just have to keep the membership for three months and still get to keep BassMaster?

Cheers


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

it is December and I haven't even finished my November shopping just yet, what the flip?!


----------



## rmak (Dec 3, 2020)

have to decide CSS or wait for LASS. hmm..


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 3, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I was really really good and didn't buy any more libraries/plugins after my post several days back. I figured I'd made it thru the dark forest and was free of the Black Friday spell.... but then an innocent little email arrived in my inbox yesterday from Spitfire 🙀
> 
> It announced the latest free LABS library, so naturally, I headed on over to the website and acquired it. And since I was already there, why not peruse their BF deals one last time. Oh what a deadly mistake 🤦‍♂️
> 
> ...


You gave yourself a hundred dollar budget and still came out under three hundred? Your formidable restraint has no place in this forum


----------



## andrzejmakal (Dec 3, 2020)

LA Sessions OT
British Drama Toolkit SA
La Fisarmonica, XBass, XVibe xperimentaproject
Kontakt FULL
Dorico
Waves IR1 convolution reverb
Seventh Heaven standard
Swissonic EasyKey 25


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 4, 2020)

Tried to get 8dio's Adagietto last night but came to late - the latest coupon code didn't work anymore.


----------



## chibear (Dec 4, 2020)

Finished my Chris Hein Orchestra with the Brass, Ensemble Strings, and Solo Strings. I had some funds left so also got CinePerc. Still performing the download ceremony, but liking what I hear so far.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2020)

chibear said:


> Finished my Chris Hein Orchestra with the Brass, Ensemble Strings, and Solo Strings. I had some funds left so also got CinePerc. Still performing the download ceremony, but liking what I hear so far.


Excellent choices! The Brass EXtended is pretty good, isn’t it. And those 14 solo string are also brilliant. Modern Cello... love that.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2020)

It is already December, but I still bought 2 things:

- Ni Noire
- Izotope Ozone 9 Advanced

Noire or Ascend, that was the question that kept me busy for a long time. Noire complements my pianos better than Ascend and it sounds great.

I got Ozone 9 advanced from Bestservice as an upgrade of my free Elements 9 version with bestcoins for 140€. That was a real nobrainer.


----------



## Levon (Dec 4, 2020)

Purchases so far (UPDATED):


Keepforest Devastator Full Edition
Keepforest Risenge Pro
OT Modus
OT LA Sessions
Spitfire Albion Neo
Spitfire Ricotti Mallets (as part of the Ton)
Spitfire Aperture Orchestra
SoundToys 5 Bundle
Audio Imperia Areia
Groove3 All Access Pass
Trailer Music Academy Course

Still considering:

Seventh Heaven
Cinematic Rooms


----------



## dreddiknight (Dec 4, 2020)

*WD *4tb SSD
*Output bundle* (I wanted Exhale, which cost a third of the bundle price, so took a chance on it 😜)
*Heavyocity:* Vocalise 1 & 2, Mosaic Voices
*Session Audio:* Fruit Shake
*XLN:* Addictive drums midi packs -
Afro Latin , Funk Beats 2, Reggae
*Auddict Celestial Voices:* Ceres
*Sonuscore:* lo•ki - Felt Piano
*2gerher Audio:* RICH & RICH Drums
*IK Multimedia:* T-RackS 5 EQual
*Baby Audio:* I Heart NY, Super VHS, Comeback Kid, Parallel Aggressor 
*Eventide:* Quadravox
*Bableson:* Rojbash
*Sample Modelling:* The Trombone 3
*Splash Sound:* Indie Voices
*Fluffy Audio:* Simple Jazz Bass, DidgHybridoo, My Log Drum, AURORROR, Bamboo Xaxophone, Simple Flute, Haunted Choir
*iZotope Tonal Balance Bundle Upgrade* from any Ozone or Neutron Standard or Advanced ($149 for the advanced versions of Ozone 9 and Neutron 3?? Okay, I bit this one quick!)
*Straight Ahead Samples:* Straight Ahead! Bass, Birth of the Trumpet
*Unfiltered Audio:* TRIAD
*Wavesfactory:* Cassette
*Mastering The Mix:* ANIMATE
*Oeksound:* soothe2
*Soundtheory:* Gullfoss
*Black Octopus: *bunch of vocal sample packs and field recordings

I over overspent, obviously despite the deals and the freebies, 😂 but I'd been saving all year and the indulgences were the SSD and the Output bundle. Still want Spitfire Symphonic Motions, Metric A/B, deCoda, and Sonarworks Reference 4.

I'm happy with my purchases, although I've not gone through everything yet but feel excited to get stuck in. This is my expensive hobby in my day job I'm a psychotherapist; 2020 has been quite a year! I've just had a hip replacement operation, and turned 49 yesterday, so I feel I was due some treats and self indulgence!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 4, 2020)

chibear said:


> Finished my Chris Hein Orchestra with the Brass, Ensemble Strings, and Solo Strings. I had some funds left so also got CinePerc. Still performing the download ceremony, but liking what I hear so far.


The brass and solo strings are fantastic! They take a little work but pay off, you can do almost anything with them


----------



## youngpokie (Dec 4, 2020)

Honestly, every time I come across this “Your November acquisitions” thread I wonder for a nanosecond if it’s my credit card company, desperately trying to reach out with the monthly statement...


----------



## holywilly (Dec 4, 2020)

Returned:
VSL BBO series

Bought:
VSL Symphonic Cube
Orchestral Tools LA Session

Consider:
More VSL Synchron instruments


----------



## tf-drone (Dec 5, 2020)

I added the PPG Wave 2.3 - admired it very much so many years ago!



holywilly said:


> Consider: More VSL Synchron instruments


Yes, me too. It is the reason why I did not buy any orchestral library recently. VSL SSP was a bit too much for me, I'll go for the SSE series first.


----------



## scarkord (Dec 5, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Just received this offer. Is there really no catch? Just have to keep the membership for three months and still get to keep BassMaster?
> 
> Cheers


I believe so. Guess they must be hoping a lot of people forget to cancel after the three months. Not a bad plugin at all for the price  

Think I'll be uninstalling the two Loopcloud plugins though.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 5, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Returned:
> VSL BBO series
> 
> Bought:
> ...



Hi @holywilly ,

I see you bought the *VSL Symphonic Cube*. That's quite a big library. _Congratulations ! _

Is it your first VSL-VI-Pro based library you purchased ? or you had some VSL-VI based libraries before ?

I'm curious to know what you think about the instruments, especially when compared to their Synchron Instruments.

I'm also looking forward to add more Synchron Instruments, high on my list would be Synchron Solo Strings, and Solo Woodwinds, and Brass Sections.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 5, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Returned:
> VSL BBO series
> 
> Bought:
> ...


Interesting, you returned BBO? it seems nearly universally loved. What made you return it?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @holywilly ,
> 
> I see you bought the *VSL Symphonic Cube*. That's quite a big library. _Congratulations ! _
> 
> ...


I’ve been using VI Pro instruments for many years, the only missing parts of the cube are the Brass I & II so the BF price was very attractive.

I like using VI instruments for writing (especially the strings, woodwinds and brass), the dryness of the library allows me to hear everything clearly, then I’ll duplicate the MIDI to the Synchron instruments for more polished sound.

That’s just my work flow, never go wrong writing with dry samples and all articulations in VI instruments just sound right to me!


----------



## holywilly (Dec 5, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Interesting, you returned BBO? it seems nearly universally loved. What made you return it?


I didn’t return all BBO I have, just have to let go the ones I don’t really need. And the main reason is the lacking or articulations. I love the horns & trombone from Zodiac but they do not have matching articulations with the Brass Pack.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 6, 2020)

scarkord said:


> I believe so. Guess they must be hoping a lot of people forget to cancel after the three months. Not a bad plugin at all for the price
> 
> Think I'll be uninstalling the two Loopcloud plugins though.



Thanks! Ended up going for it, anyway. From what I can tell, all will be fine to cancel.

Was kinda hoping that BassMaster might quench my thirst for SubLab, but no such luck. Sure to be some presets worth using, but already fails in comparison to TRK-01 (NI).

The sample platform itself is a little overwhelming. Definitely gonna try and chart a path through the mess, and I'm sure I'll manage to come away with some useful food for my samplers


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I’ve been using VI Pro instruments for many years, the only missing parts of the cube are the Brass I & II so the BF price was very attractive.
> 
> I like using VI instruments for writing (especially the strings, woodwinds and brass), the dryness of the library allows me to hear everything clearly, then I’ll duplicate the MIDI to the Synchron instruments for more polished sound.
> 
> That’s just my work flow, never go wrong writing with dry samples and all articulations in VI instruments just sound right to me!



Hi @holywilly ,

Thanks for the interesting feedback.

Yes, the VSL VI Pro Instruments are quite good. But I'm looking forward to see them release more of their Synchron libraries, i.e. Solo Strings, Woodwinds, Brass, Chamber Strings, Appassionata Strings recorded in their Synchron Stage, not Synchronized. I don't have the VI-Pro Brass libraries, but have their Dimension-Brass, also some Brass in the Special Edition.

I didn't bother with any of the BBO libraries, only decided to get the final release, Zodiac, I think it has some great sounding epic brass sounds. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## node01 (Dec 13, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Returned:
> VSL BBO series
> 
> Bought:
> ...



Did you get the Cube standard or full version?


----------



## topaz (Feb 13, 2021)

AndyP said:


> CH Strings are fun to play. They also sound better than expected. The vibrato takes some getting used to, so I have to find some suitable settings. Better less than too much, otherwise it sounds rather unnatural.
> I like them very much from the first playing and the possibilities of the settings are extensive. Very nice, I am glad that I took them. For the price a real bargain.


Hi Andy

Are there non vibrato solo's in this library or is it baked in ?

Cheers


----------



## Thudinthenight (Feb 15, 2021)

I completely forgot about the Aperture Orchestra that I received from my Black Friday 2020 purchase of Abbey Road. I had downloaded it but never activated it... until today.

I believe it's re-packaged content from other Albions (just a guess), but it's very immediate and a lot of fun to play to sketch out new ideas. Actually I think it's going to be my go-to library for ensemble shorts, as there's a lot of variety built in. It's a shame it's not available as a regular library to be purchased though.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 15, 2021)

topaz said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Are there non vibrato solo's in this library or is it baked in ?
> 
> Cheers


The original instruments have non-vibrato, and the Extended do not. That gives you two violins and cellos, one viola and bass

Ugh i was hoping this thread would never come back up and remind me of my moral failures...but at least I'm still very happy with everything i got!


----------



## AndyP (Feb 15, 2021)

topaz said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Are there non vibrato solo's in this library or is it baked in ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi topaz, sorry for the late reply. Casiquire is right, it is all non vibrato.

That's also the only point that bothers me a bit, because the artificial vibrato is usable, but not always convincing. Especially if you set a lot of vibrato it doesn't sound natural anymore.

But apart from that, I like the library.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 15, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Hi topaz, sorry for the late reply. Casiquire is right, it is all non vibrato.
> 
> That's also the only point that bothers me a bit, because the artificial vibrato is usable, but not always convincing. Especially if you set a lot of vibrato it doesn't sound natural anymore.
> 
> But apart from that, I like the library.


It's not *all* non-vibrato, but there are options 😁


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 15, 2021)

Too many to list.


----------

